# Momotaro's 75G Aquarium Journal (56K Warning)



## m.lemay

It's looking SWEEET so far. I wish I could keep the inside of my cabinet as nice as yours.  It's just full of aquarium stuff. It looks Ok when the door's shut. :lol: 

Marcel


----------



## Buck

Yup...
That setup is a beauty ! Looks like a museum piece...about to come to life  

Good Luck with your new project Momotaro... its a great start !
*Buck* 8)


----------



## Momotaro

Updated photo. I've installed the filter thermostat and added the Milwaukee pH controller. Did I forget anything? Most of the electric is done. I will add the lights, JBJs, after I place the rocks and driftwood.


----------



## SNPiccolo5

I'll second m.Lemay and say I wish the bottom of my stand was clean... again, mine is just full of aquarium stuff, but I have managed to put my CO2 tank under there. Looks awesome, I can't wait to see it when it gets filled!

-Tim


----------



## jerseyjay

Excellent setup except only one thing IMHO. You have too many tubing loops on Eheim filter. Your pressure right now is greatly reduced. You want to keep your tubings as short as you can for maximum pressure.


----------



## Momotaro

There is about 18" in the loops. I don't believe this will reduce the pressure much. Would the pressure be reduced by the same amount if I placed the filter 20" to the right in the right hand corner instead of in the center? The extra length will come in handy when it is time to clean/service the filter. If it doesn't....snip!!


----------



## Momotaro

Finally got the aquarium filled!! Boy, it took a while. I had to go with a 3:1 ratio of RO water to tap water. After all of the agonizing as to where to place the wood, one of the darn pieces dried out and started floating. It was quickly removed. Here is a shot of the "filling process". Siphoned one bucket at a time so as not to disturb the Flourite too much. There is a film on the surface of the water. I may have to contact Seachem about this. That is the only hitch I encountered.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Filled. Filling went off OK, but you know I could not get off that easy. The lights didn't fit. The JBJ 48" lighting fixture _will_ fit a 75G aquarium. Just not a 75G _Oceanic_ aquarium. The tank was about 1/2" too big. What to do? I took a couple of pieces of 2x3, primed them, painted them flat black, and put them under the JBJ stands. It works! They still flip and look pretty good. Were the lights the only problem I encountered up to this point? Of course not! The Milwaukee pH controller I bought did not come with any calibration fluid (I am beginning to suspect it may have been used). Now I have to wait for the company I purchased it from to contact me so we can come up with a resolution to this annoyance. For now everything is moving along. I am following this guideline for setting up the aquarium:

.http://www.csd.net/%7Ecgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm 

I may start planting on Tuesday.

Mike


----------



## m.lemay

:shock: People still use buckets to fill thier large tanks ? Eventually you'll want to get a python to do the water changes, it'll make it way easier.

You should probably should buy some calibration fluid because they only give you 2 sample packs anyway. No big loss there :wink: 

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

Had to move the RO and tap water across the room. Buckets were my only option. I also kept count of the amount of water I put into the aquarium. The Aquarium holds 75G but with the displacement by the gravel, wood, and stones, there is actually 62G in the tank. I figured knowing how much water I put in would help me dose medications a bit more acurately. The buckets were much easier (and neater) than you might imagine.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

That's a fairly clever idea about the buckets. A little more work now might pay off in the end. Picture 081 isn't working, though. Does everyone else see it?
I'm planning on buying that same Milwaukee pH controller so that is a good tip to buy some calibration fluid ahead of time. Thanks!


----------



## m.lemay

Sam: Picture 081 isn't working for me either.

Mike: I was just busting your b_lls about the buckets :lol: 

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

It's OK Marcel!!! 

I reattached the photo. I hope it works this time!

Mike


----------



## Buck

Never mind the buckets and the water....

*Wheres The Plants and Fish ?* :lol:


----------



## Momotaro

Soon enough my friend! All things take time. I've tied some Riccia to some small pieces of shale last night and intend to plant a bit of hairgrass this evening, so I should have some photos soon. The calibration fluids for the pH controller should be here tomorrow, so I will get that bit of equipment working and will restart CO2 injection then (don't want to crash the pH again). I will be adding plants all weekend! Once I get the CO2 levels set and the plants off to a good start, I _WILL_ add fish! I am just too slow!!!!!

Mike


----------



## SNPiccolo5

Buck- you know you don't just throw the fish and plants in a tank for at least a day after the tank is running! But, it has been a day after you posted the pics, so where are the fish and PLANTS!

-Tim


----------



## dlwarnock

Mike,

Good work!

Looks great so far. You put me to shame with your neatness. I've got mine up and running with some plants and fish. Haven't had time to set up the journal yet. I did take several pictures which I will post later.


David


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks David! Glad you are back. Hope the move went well.
I always try to keep things as tidy as possible (OCD). I just shortened the tubing from the filter. While I was at it I added a shut off valve between the CO2 reactor and the spraybar. In case I need to do any maintanance to the reactor. Also did some more planting. I will post pics very soon.
David, how did you make out with the JBJ fixture? Mine was a little short for the Oceanic. I put the fixture up on a 2X3 and it worked out fine. I can still use the "flip" feature.
I can't wait to see some pictures of your aquarium. I am sure it is great! Post them soon, I'll be waiting!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here are some shots of my algae outbreak! I added a lot of fast growing stem plants to try and out compete the algae. The algae growth has seemed to slow down a bit today, although I've noticed it growing away on the Flourite. Guess I'll have to grin and bear it! I am going to get some Ottos later tonight I hope. It will be my last chance to get them till Saturday. 

Despite the algae the plants are pearling away like nuts!


----------



## Momotaro

Algae, yuck!


----------



## Momotaro

Them pearlin' fools!!!


----------



## Momotaro

I added a second filter to help with the mechanical filtration as well as increase water circulation. I added an Eheim 2215 canister. I packed it with Efhisynth and foam pads. The water circulated _way_ too quickly at first. It really blew some plants around! So I increased the outtake hose diameter from 12/16mm to 16/22mm (1/2" to 5/8"). I also made the outtake hose much longer than it needed to be. I used a spraybar and pointed it down and towards the glass. That worked fine! I have really bumped up my mechanical filtration and the overall circulation ti the aquarium. I am all planted now. I will post photos of the planted aquarium shortly. In the mean time, here is a shot of the new installation.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here are a couple of lousy photos of the planted aquarium. I did my best with these shots, but...


Mike


----------



## aquaverde

I love it! That lengthwise shot is really nice.

James


----------



## Momotaro

Added eight Otos on Friday night and I am relatively algae free!


----------



## SNPiccolo5

I'm laughing at the pictures before, where you said you had lots of algae... Trust me, I have seen much worse! I can't see you latest photos before the otos, what's wrong!

-Tim


----------



## Momotaro

I don't know what's wrong them. I'll try to repost!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Reposted photos. I just can't get off a good shot. Using a Sony CD Mavica!


----------



## dlwarnock

Lokking wonderful! Mike, I can't beleive your installation, it amazing. You better find m ore algae for your Otos or they'l get skinny.

Davidl


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Excellent aquascape! I really like it. Some might think the heavier forestation on the right side causes an imbalance, but the open spaces on the left side draw your eye right back. It's not always true that more is better, and that your eye will always be drawn to the busiest sections of an aquascape. 
And to top it all off, you've got the best of both worlds - a lush Dutch plantscape on the right with a good variety of plants, and a serene application of a small mountain range (a la Amano) on the left. I love it!


----------



## Momotaro

I did not like the direction the aquascape was going in. Combining a "nature" style aquarium and a "Dutch" style aquarium was proving to be too hard. It did have it's appeal, but it was getting difficult to work with the scale of the rocksand things never really "looked right". With some encouragement and advice from some folks on another board, I made some changes. I took the rocks out. I hated to do it, but the scale was all wrong. I then moved the wood more to the center of the aquarium and things started to look better. Next I added more Flourite to the left side and created a hill. Once I moved the Riccia from just the left side to the entire front things really looked better. Now I need to pick some more plants and go from there. Any plant suggestions? I think the aquarium looks better! Don't you?


----------



## Schala

I just wanted to say that this is one of my favorite journals on the forum. I just love looking over your setup. I can't wait for more pictures!!  

The way you redid your tank looks great. I hope my tank turns out half as good as yours. 

BTW - what are those short plants in front of the driftwood? Not the grassy ones but the stem plants spread in front of the wood.


----------



## m.lemay

The tank is looking super fine momo. Your design is sorta the direction i'm leaning towards for my tank.(check out my new post in the general section).

What are you using for that fine grass foreground? Thats the stuff I want to use!

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

Thats funny Marcel! I left a post for you before I read this one! Check it out.. 

Schala,
What a wonderful compliment! I really enjoy posting on the progress of the aquarium. The photos are just as much fun! If only you could see the shots of me doing water changes, washing substrate or panicing over equipment! It has been a slow process for me. I think I started in mid April, and I am just starting to head in a direction I am happy with. Gee whiz, I only have seven Otos in the aquarium! Two months and almost no fish! I am only half planted. It is a continuing process, and I move very slowly. Hey, I think almost all of the fun is the setup and the planting, why rush! I'll continue to post on my progress until the aquarium is "completed" or all of you folks on the board ask me to stop.

Mike

P.S. I love the avatar, Schala. Anime fan?


----------



## Momotaro

Added a half dozen Amano shrimp yesterday. They have already made a bit of a dent in the hair algae. Of the eight Otos I added one died. Not too bad as I understand Otos can be a bit dicey. Between the shrimp and the Otos I have a pretty good clean up crew working for me. I ordered some Blyxa japonica after reading one of Marcel's posts. I am planning on placing it behind the Riccia as a smaller mid ground plant. I'll post photo's on that I soon as I can.
Starting to think about adding one of those "Moonlight" lamps soon. I need to do some research on a good one. If anyone has some suggestions, please let me know.

Mike


----------



## Buck

The tank is shaping up nicely !  

Dont give up on your stones just yet ...
I think the stone was sharp looking and it only looked out of place because it was lonely on that side of the tank... I think that with some nice stem plants surrounding them they would blend in nice and accent the aquascape. :wink:

IMO, structure , whether it be stone or wood, adds character to a tank... it seems that many tanks these days are going to a "plants only" look. I feel that a good mix of both is just more appealing. 

Patience is paying off for you momo and it shows in your tank, very nice so far...cant wait to see the new additions you have in store ! :wink: 

Almost forgot to mention... there are a lot of beautiful fish in tiny little tanks at the LFS just praying for a home like that ! :lol:


*Buck* 8)


----------



## Momotaro

Not really an aquarium update:
I got these little snips the other day. I love the suture scissors with the cut out. Very nice for trimming stem plants. Really easy to pick one stem out of crowd for trimming.

Mike


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

I really like how the tank is looking. Maybe I'm odd, but I really liked the rocks. Where did you get them? Wanna sell them? hehe. My parents live in Wayne, NJ so I might have to have them check out your source and bring me some the next time I see them.


----------



## Momotaro

Wayne, NJ !! I grew up in Paterson and North Haledon, the next town over! My GF is from Wayne! My gosh, I'm in Hawthorne! My goodness, what a small world. I am going to save my stone for a future project Sam. I bought the petrified wood from Rt. 4 Aquariums in Elmwood Park (East Paterson) . If you are going to send your folks there for some let me know. I'll send directions for them, no problem!!

Sam, if you go to visit you better let me know..the beer is on me!!!


Mike


----------



## Schala

:shock: :shock: Oh noo! I can't see the latest picture!


----------



## Buck

Me either...


----------



## Momotaro

I hope everyone can see the picture. Again, I love these scissors! I will have to use them to trim the Rotala this weekend. Sunday. Tomorrow (Saturday) were taking a ride down to That Fish Place in Lancaster,PA. After TFP were are going to Bubes, a haunted tavern for lunch, do some local touristy things in Lancaster and the Downingtown to the Victory Brewery for dinner. Hope I'll be able to drive home!!

Mike


----------



## rumples riot

Love your tank, wish I had that much style and flair with my plantings.

Rumple


----------



## Momotaro

Don't you just love the "post water change" pearling. I know I do!!!


----------



## Buck

Your balansae's look tremendous :wink:


----------



## Momotaro

It's been a while since the last update. Here is the aquarium after a bit of growth and some trimming. I trimmed the Riccia, it took all of ten minutes. I skimmed almost all of the trimmings off the top of the aquarium, it took all of one and a half hours. Gotta love Riccia! 

I am still relatively fishless. Just shrimp and Otos. I am still trying to decide on the fish. Cardinals? Kerri Blues? Espes pencilfish? Rummy Nose?I do plan on moving a couple of Sparkling Gouramis into the aquarium. I love those two fish and want to give them a good home.

Was going to post a photo of myself but chickened out. Don't want to chase all of the board members away!!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks on the Balansae Buck. It is a great Crypt. Easy too. They are filling in nicely. Will post another shot in a month or so.

Mike


----------



## Buck

Balansae's are my favorite of the crypts and they caught my eye Mike  

Your plants are all looking beautiful... however the tank looks naked without any fish.
I dont know how you do it... I cant resist it when I see any of the local shops get nice fish in stock. 
If I were you I would have a nice school of tetra's in there, God put tetra's on this earth for planted tanks... 

My favorite site to view... Turn up the volume and look at what tetra's can do for planted tanks.
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/aquascapes.htm

Cant wait to see more updates Mike, looking awesome !


----------



## m.lemay

Mike the tank is looking awesome. I'd get a school of 30 cardinals and a few housekeepers (algae eating crew) and thats it. 
If I were to do my 75 over again thats what I'd do. I don't have the heart to get rid of any of my fish otherwise I would do it. I get sentimental about my fishies, they all have little personalities.

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

Guys,
I am leaning towards the Kerri Blues. I love the color! Maybe some Rummy Nose. Many people agree with Marcel and say Cardinals. Truth is there are no fish because..*I can't make up my mind!!!!* I can say this much one or two varieties and that is it (besides the two Sparkling Gouramis).

Mike

Maybe a poll question is in order?


----------



## jerseyjay

I noticed that you live in NJ. Where did you get purified wood ?


----------



## Momotaro

Do you mean "petrified wood" Jay?

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Momotaro said:


> Do you mean "petrified wood" Jay?
> 
> Mike


Yes. Sorry for misspelling.


----------



## Momotaro

I live in Hawthorne, NJ. The petrified wood came from Rt. 4 aquarium. They got an unusually nice assortment of it once. I bought almost all of it though. I bought almost all of it though. You can head over there and check to see if there is anymore, I think you know where the shop is. If you don't I'll be glad to tell you how to get there.The wood was the only thing in the place worth buying. It was once a really nice, clean store with unusual fish. Now unfortunately the place is run down and not what it once was.

Mike


----------



## Schala

How dare you finish that tank! :x 
You must go and get a new tank so I can look at your new journal!

Your tank looks *beautiful.* I'm getting my tank in two weeks and I can only hope it turns out as great looking as yours.

Pleaaaase tell me what those short stem plants in the front are and the pinkish plant in the back. 
I really like the look of both so I want them in my tank too!


----------



## Momotaro

Schala,
You have to stop those posts! Soon there will be no living with me!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: Either that or they will have to make an Emoticon of a guy with a really big head!!
All kidding aside, thank you so much for your compliments. I always enjoy reading them. You are way to kind!
I am glad you are getting your aquarium next week. I hope you will be able to post photos of your aquarium as well. I am sure your journal will be my favorite on this site! When you do start, read as much as you can, ask as many questions as you can, and don't be afraid to ask for opinions. Take the information as well as opinions and think about it. Don't rush! As you can see, I started on April 1, and am still working on the aquarium. Taking my time has been the most enjoyable part of this project. I look forward to my days off when I can go to the area aquarium shops and look at plants and fish. I was able to fine tune my equipment that way also. I was sure in every step I took before I took the next step. That way if I had to undo or redo something, I didn't have to undo or redo five things, if you know what I mean? 
My aquarium is nowhere near finished. There is still more to plant and I still need to decide what type of fish will take up residence there. 2la has been kind enough to give me some pointers (Thanks 2la!), and I hope to make a choice soon.
Now, to finally answer your question. The short stem plants in the front are Hemianthus micranthemoides or "Baby Tears", and the red plant in the back is Alternanthera reineckii of "Red Temple".


Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here are my fish!!
It took long enough but I finally decided on the Kerri Blue tetras. They have a blue sheen to the that is unbelievable. Here is a shot of them as they acclimated to my aquarium.

Mike

Here is also a pic of one of my Sparkling Gouramis. He was feeling a bit photogenic this evening!


----------



## m.lemay

Those keris will think they died and went to heaven 8)


----------



## Momotaro

I am not going to tie Riccia to shale anymore. I decided to give the stainless steel Riccia weights a try. On good ol' Buck's advice, I walked down the street to a machine shop. The guy there was cool enough to _give_ me a 4' piece of 1/8' stainless steel. When I went back to get another piece of 1/8" and a 3/16" rod I told the guy what it was for. i told him about the jig I made to bend the stainless. A piece of wood with a couple of screws. I mentioned I was concerned that I would not be able to bend the 3/16" with the jig I made. The guy _gives_ me a special wire bending jig!! How cool is that! 

I hope to start making the weights over the weekend. I will post pics of the weights for those who are interested.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I made the Riccia weights this weekend. It took quite some effort to cut the 1/8" stainless into 10" and 11" pieces. It took a lot of work to cut the 3/16" into smaller pieces. The 1/8" pieces were easy to bend into square, "paperclip" type shapes with the wire bending jig. The 3/16" pieces were too difficult to bend into the "paperclips". I can't believe Buck was able to bend 3/16" bar the way he did! After trying I'll tell you this... don't get Buck mad!!! :wink: Instead, I bent the 3/16" into shapes similar to the number seven, and cut them into small rods as per Buck's advice. I laid the "sevens" across big spans where the Riccia was floating off of the shale, and used the rods in the same way in tighter places. Iv'e got to tell you, so far it is much easier than tying!! I hope it stays that way.

Here are some shots.

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Great job. Where did you get that stainless material. Any special store ?


----------



## Momotaro

Jay,
I got the stainless from a machine shop here in Hawthorne. If you are interested in getting some, let me know. I should be able to help hook you up with some. Send a PM.
I posted on this and the AB board with a request for some info on how to prune my Alternanthera reineckii , you have got to have experience with that plant Jay! How did you trim it??

Mike


----------



## SNPiccolo5

Oh my gosh! I have been gone for some time, but I always wanted to see what you tank would look like, you really have taken a lot of effort on it, and it has more than paid off!!! What are your water parameters? I am having a difficult time getting my tank going due to the fact that my tap water is crap and I can't afford to do RO.... Anyway, beautiful tank! Keep the pics coming!

-Tim


----------



## Momotaro

Thank you Tim!
I am really glad to see that you are back!!

Mike


----------



## Buck

:lol: 

Like I said Mike... after ya get sick of tying riccia you will achieve strength limits that you never knew you had ! 

The nicest part of the weights is that you can easily remove your "riccia patties" to trim and rinse. 
Im glad to hear and _*see*_ that all is working out in your tank...keep up the good work bro... and as you are learning Im sure, it can be work :lol

*Buck* 8)


----------



## Momotaro

I think we would all agree, these aquariums become labors of love, don't they!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I added three Gold Rams today! They add a different shape, and a different color to the aquarium. I really like these fish. I thought I selected one male and two females, but I think I wound up with the opposite, two males and one female. The aquarium should be big enough for the both of them. Funny, one of the Sparkling Gouramis is really not happy about the new additions. The gourami is acting very territorial and aggressive.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

What the heck, one more photo!


----------



## 2la

I must confess, Mike, I'm not a big fan of the gold ram (nothing beats the original!), but those are probably _the_ most beautiful gold variants I've seen anywhere--body shape, fins, and all! Just based on those photos, though, I'd say you have all males. Any chance you could get a good side-shot of them all, alone or separately?


----------



## aquaphish

I enjoy revisiting you Journal. It gives me some ideas for my aquarium. 

The filtration and CO2 setup is really great. I will get a pressurized system one of these days but until then I will need to stick with the DIY setup.

The Gold Rams are awsome.


----------



## Doug

Mike,

Just newly discovered this site and your journal has had me riveted here at 6AM. I love the Riccia Weigh Idea, going to find me some stainless steel bar. (Thanks Buck) Man do I have some fish that would look awesome in your tank! Not that I am giving them away. Fundulus chrysotus, golden topminnows. A beautiful native fish. Your Rams are incredible. Where did you get them. And from what I can tell your right, 2 males and a female. In the first picture, the female appears to be the one behind and to the right of the other two. I am very new to planted tanks and would love to be able to get riccia to grow like that, but first an investment in some lighting. I currently have 3 planted tanks (out of 8 various) and am fairly happy with 2 of them, but no bottom growth. Thanks for posting this, it's been an education.

Doug


----------



## Momotaro

2la,
They are sweet little fish aren't they? The color and shape were just right!
I will try to get a better shot of the fish for you! Will I have a problem with three males? Should I try to get a couple of females, or just leave well enough alone?

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Doug,
Thanks for the compliment!
If you are thinking of making the Riccia weights, you might want to use stainless steel rod over stainless steel bar. The rods are very easy to bend. I used 1/8" stainless rod to make my weights. You need incredible "Buck-like" strength to bend the 3/16",. The 1/8" rods bend "tighter", you can get a smaller weight that . Also, to make things a lot easier, I would get a wire bending jig. I had a homemade jig, but the jig I got from the machine shop made life a whole lot easier! I found one online:

http://www.dickblick.com/zz334/09/products.asp?param=0&ig_id=2168


It is worth the $7.50, especially when you are making a few of these things.


Mike


----------



## Momotaro

2la, 
Here are some rather poor shots of my Gold Rams, and that means it is time for you to play: FIND THE FEMALE! 

Here are the contestants (in no particular order): 

1.










2.










3.


----------



## SNPiccolo5

Those are some nice rams (I'm saying this a bit late, lol!)! I prefer the blue variety myself, as they contrast more with the plants, but when you have fish that are that healthy, of course they are going to look beautiful! Where did you get them?

-Tim


----------



## 2la

I don't know--they all look male to me. The middle one appears to have a more deeply sloping forehead, and the last one has a stouter body, but neither are enough for me to say either one's a female--could even just be the angle of the pictures. Also, while it's common for an anterior dorsal fin spine or two to also be extended in females, the distinctly lengthened anterior rays on each of those fish makes them look male to me.


----------



## Momotaro

AHHH! 2la,
Skunked again!!
They are still nice fish and really add to the whole aquarium. I will keep them!
I got them at the LFS, simple as that. 
I also like the German Blues, and the other blue variety. However, with the Kerri blue tetras, the pair of Sparkling gouramis, and the odd Oto, I think another blue fish would have been too much. The Gold Ram really stands out.

Mike


----------



## Doug

Sorry I do believe I was wrong before, those all sure look male to me. The primary things I look for in Ram Sexing are the roundness of the anal fin on females versus the sharpness of males, as well as the trailing point on the dorsal fin seems to be less significant in females than males. Also the first 4 rays of a males dorsal are generally longer than on a female, but that is not always the case with Rams. Regardless, they sure are pretty. I would just leave the 3 males in there unless you want to try your hand at breeding, but then you lose any "schooling" behavior and you could end up with Ram Squabbles (although amusing can sometimes lead to Ram Damage)

Doug


----------



## Momotaro

Did a major trim tonight. Trimmed and thinned out the Rotala indica, removed the Cabomba and replaced with Asian Ambulia. Cut down the Alternanthera reineckii and added another Crypt. balansae. The Crypt was too good to pass up, I had to have it. I am thinking of adding two more Crypt lutea. One near the center of the aquascape, by the existing, and the other on the left hand side. I also did a huge Riccia trim, and placed all of the Riccia weights. Here are some shots:


----------



## Momotaro

Gosh, I am going to need to post a better shot. Those really don't look good at all.

Here is that great Crypt. balansae I bought tonight. $5! I thought it was a deal!


----------



## Momotaro

Oh yeah, thats an Eheim 2008 in tank filter in the left hand corner in the shot of the entire aquarium. I bought it new, in the box from a shop with a bunch of _old_ Eheim stock. I run it after I trim Riccia to help clean the aquarium.

Mike


----------



## clearASmud

if u want to add females to the rams...always have the female ratio more than the male... or the male will fight alot...really alot 

and IM SO ENVY that u have a LFS to get your plants and fishes!!!

damn Pasadena...

btw could you please post your fertilizing routine, water condtions?


----------



## Momotaro

I am lucky to have several Fish Shops in the area. One shop is good for plants, one shop is good for plants and fish, one is great for equipment , and one is nearby for emergencies!

The parameters are as follows: 
pH 6.8
GH 8
KH 4
Nitrates 0.5 ppm
Phosphates .2 (a bit low)

I am finishing up some Seachem fertilizers I got on the cheap. After that I am going to begin fertilizing following the regime posted for me by Rex and Marcel. Marcel has a great sticky on fertilizing:


http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1188


----------



## Guttboy

Mike,

GREAT TANK....question...I am setting up my 100 gallon and should have plants this weekend. Can those Rams be kept with tetras/danios? I really want to have a bunch of schooling small fish and an occassional big fish...those rams look really nice.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Mike!
The rams can be kept with tetras. They are pretty calm little fish. Take a look at the German Blue rams if you get a chance. They are magnificent. They will also get along fine with the danios. 
Certain Apisto species would also be great in a planted aquarium. If you get a chance, PM 2la, he will fill you in on the best cichlid species to add to a planted aquarium. IMHO, 2la is brilliant when it comes to fish (and other aquarium matters). We are lucky to have him as a member of our board, and since he doesn't mind fielding questions, ...ask!

Mike


----------



## Guttboy

Mike,

Thanks a bunch...will be sure to ask here in a few days...GETTING EXCITED! I am going with the silent cycle principle that Rex clued me in on. Have a 20 pk algae buster bunch coming from aquabotanic.

I think that Saturday I will start with a few fish and see how they go!!!!

Mike  

Bottom line is that I would like lots of tetras/danio schools with some bottom dwellers like the ottos or saes and a few "cruisers" or bigger fish to offset the smaller fish schools...just dont want aggression taking out the population if you know what I mean!


----------



## Momotaro

I like tetras better. Danios can be a bit frenetic for me if you know what I mean. They just don't stop moving!! Zebras in particular. They are like tiny, striped crack-heads!!

Silent cycle? Like this?: 

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm

Mike


----------



## Guttboy

Yes very very similar...however from talking with some individuals if you put the plants (fast growers) then the fish a day or two later you can achieve the same results. I am going to give this a shot. An experiment so to speak and will keep everyone posted.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here is a shot about a week and a half after trimming. The tank looks different and the photos still stink!

The bit on the left are a couple stems of Rotala wallichii i salvaged and don't know what to do with.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

A nice shot of some pearling Riccia, just to prove I am not a complete camera spaz. 
Iv'e said it before, don't you just love the post water change pearling??

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

The Ludwigia on the right side of the aquarium is _not_ growing nicely. It has little red color, and is growing in a "corkscrew" like fashion. Everything around it is doing well, the baby tears, Riccia, Java fern and crypts (Balansae and Lutea). I am thinking about replacing the Ludwigia. Any plant suggestions???

Mike

(Will post a photo of the "corkscrew" Ludwigia after work)


----------



## Momotaro

I added an Eheim Surface extractor to the set up on Saturday. What a great piece of equipment. It has the surface of my aquarium sparkling and film free (for now)!
Set up was very easy. With the advice of some folks over on the AB Board, I added the surface extractor as a second siphon off of my 2215 canister. It took a just a little bit of fiddling with, (very little  ) to get the surface siphon in the right position to work. 

No rattling no noise, just what I expect from an Eheim product. 

I have Crypt balansae around the surface extractor to hide it a bit. I will add one or two more crypts to help hide it more.

I am still looking for a plant to take the place of the Ludwigia in front of the Crypt balansae. Something a bit short, with a more ovoid leaf to contrast against the balansae and the Java fern.

Mike


----------



## digger

How does that extractor work once you get a little evaporation going on?


----------



## Momotaro

The surface skimmer is on a pivot. When the water evaporates, the skimmers lower with the water surface. It will function as it is designed to as long as an approximate angle of 45 degrees is maintained by the surface skimmer.

Mike


----------



## Buck

I have surface skimmers installed as well.... they are called black mollies... :lol: 

Looking very nice bro !  

Buck 8)


----------



## rumples riot

I have had a surface skimmer for years. I found that if you get evaporation you can do one of two things. use a plastic coated wire tie and tie it into the position so you get good extraction or just top up once a day with treated water.

Rumple


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks for the tip Rumple! I may try the plastic wire idea!

Glad to see that Buck is back online. the place just isn't the same without him is it??  

Mike


----------



## Buck

Thanks Mike,
Its funny man... I always hit " View Posts since Last Entry" and I had to check your tank progress, be proud my friend, that tank is looking Momotastic!!!!!! I love the riccia shot, you are getting very good with that camera... :wink: 

.....and the Balansea's are beautiful, have I told you that they are one of my fav's? LOL

*Im Back* 8)


----------



## Momotaro

I always appreciate a compliment from you Buck. If my aquariums look half as good as yours I would be proud!

If there are two people in this world who really appreciate a beautiful Balansae, it is you and I my friend!!!  

Thats why I post photos of them!

Mike


----------



## digger

Momotaro said:


> The surface skimmer is on a pivot. When the water evaporates, the skimmers lower with the water surface. It will function as it is designed to as long as an approximate angle of 45 degrees is maintained by the surface skimmer.


So, what is the range of water level that works with the skimmer? ~1.5 inches?


----------



## molahs4

Momo-

Your tank is gorgeous, and you have done a great job of letting it evolve. It seems to get better with each stage.

I have a riccia 'lawn' in my 90, and I have had a hard time getting it all to stay down. I use the same riccia weights that you do, and mine are formed even tighter. How do you keep such a lush lawn? Is the first layer tied down to slate and then the weights are on top? My problem is that if I don't trim the riccia 1-2x per week, it loosens up from the weight and floats away. I need to keep the riccia trimmed pretty low in order to keep from seeing the weights, but if I trim too low then it still doesn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## Momotaro

Digger-
You guess at the range of the surface extractor being about 1 1/2" is about right.

Molahs4-
Thanks for the compliment! I do feel like the aquarium is evolving a bit, but I am never too sure about where it is going!
Good call! The first layer of Riccia is tied to slate. When the Riccia started to get a bit crazy, I took Buck's advice and switched over to the stainless steel weights.
I am no expert, but I believe there are three keys to a nice Riccia bed:
1. The type of Riccia you have. As I understand it there are three different types of Riccia. I have had two. The type I have now is thicker, and a darker green. This Riccia really doesn't float loose. It hangs near the bottom. 
2. Light
3. Trimming. I do a light trim once a week, and a heavy lopping about once a month where I trim right about down to the weights. The trimming encourages growth.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Ahh. Into every life a little rain must fall. Rain in the form of suspected Neon Tetra Disease. there is no cure. It may infect my rams also. 
What to do?
I have the kerris in quarantine right now. I am treating them with naladixic acid and Quick Cure, just in case it is False Neon Tetra Disease or something else. After quarantine, I am planning on moving the surviving tetras and the rams into the 15G I keep on the kitchen counter.
I could add different fish to the 75G, but I will never be able to remove the spores that caused the neon tetra disease and there is no guarantee those fish might not get infected either. The only other option is to tear down, disinfect, and then reassemble everything. I am on vacation next week, so the timing isn't all that bad but after all of the work I put into it....

I do know this much, I will install a UV sterilizer. The UV might not have taken care of the NTD, but I am taking no chances in the future.

_*Please*_, post your opinion on how you might handle the situation. 
Would you try a different variety of fish, or would you tear down and disinfect? Would you do something else?

Mike

*REMEMBER:* Always quarantine fish and disinfect plants before adding to your aquarium!!!


----------



## Buck

> The only other option is to tear down, disinfect, and then reassemble everything.


Are you crazy ? :lol: 
All is not lost bro, just pull out any sick looking fish and do what ya can for them but dont fret, this happens. Discard them, medicate the tank and after a few weeks all is good again... then just get more fish and try again. Some things we cant help, even our LFS's are at the mercy of the distributors. 
I wouldnt panic, sounds heartless but the $$$ on the fish upset me more then the "loss" of fish... :lol: (Now Kelly is gonna get mad at me again....  ) 

Anyways.. we do the best we can... at the first sign of an ill fish... remove him, try and help him, then move on. 

Good Luck Bro....


----------



## Momotaro

Buck,
I know you are right, but I can't shake the feeling that the aquarium will never be a healthy environment again! Paranoid? Maybe. Compulsive? Absolutely!  

I spoke to the people at Seachem about the problem. They thought it sounded like Neon Tetra Disease, or possibly false Neon Tetra Disease. They told me the only way to eradicate the disease was to tear down and disinfect. Otherwise, I might keep bouncing the disease around. ARGH!!!! :evil: 

I guess I'll sit tight and see how the tetras do in quarantine. They seem to have responded a little to the naladixic acid. I'll do a partial water change to the quarantine tomorrow, and re dose the naladixic acid on Friday. That will be it for the meds.

I am on vacation next week, and if I have to do the awful task of break down/disinfect, now is the time. 

Mike


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Dude, are you seriously going to tear it all down? I picked up a UV sterilizer for $45, used. You gotta try that, at least! Wish I could offer more advice on treatment of the disease. I haven't had to treat disease in a long while.


----------



## Momotaro

I have heard several opinions on the situation, all from very knowledgeable people. 
The kerris are doing pretty well in the quarantine. They appear to be stable, which is good. They all show some interest in eating which is also good. 
At this point, I am going to add a UV sterilizer, put the kerris in my 15G after their quarantine, and go with some cardinal tetras. Cardinals are immune to NTD, so there should be no problems there.


Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I added a UV sterilizer today. It is the Coral Life Turbo Twist 9W.
I believe the aquarium has had a bout with Neon Tetra Disease. I have had to remove my Kerri Blue Tetras and place them in quarantine. Instead of tearing the entire aquarium down, I have decided to refrain from adding anymore tetras for a while, and run the UV sterilizer to try to destroy the remnants of the disease. 
Will this method work? I am not sure. I do know that it is a much less drastic means of combating the disease than a complete tear down and disinfection of the entire system.
At this point I am willing to trade the potential conflicts of fertilizers and UV light for the UV's germ destroying abilities.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

A shot of the entire set up.

Mike


----------



## GDominy

I have had ongoing battles with NTD in one of my tanks, I would not tear it down. Tetra's are becoming very fragile these days due to massive breeding projects, over medication and inbreeding. Don't fret, with your setup and your maintence regime you are hardly at fault for this outbreak.

I would not add any new fish for a few months and just let things settle down. Let the surviving fish either sucomb to the disease or recover and let the tank stabilize again. Your tank is still fairly new, I tend to believe that a tank doesnt really hit equalibreum for at least a year after setup. Like all things only time will tell.

Don't worry too much, it is really unfortunate that you had to deal with this, however it too will pass. Just hang in there, let your tank mature, and in a bit start adding fish slowly.

Hang in there,

Gareth


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks for the words of encouragement Gareth! 
It is nice to hear something positive through all of this aggravation!

I plan on acting just as you have suggested. I will keep the rams in the aquarium, and refrain from adding anymore fish for a couple of months. I imagine that without a host, and with the UV sterilizer, the NTD will eventually die off (I hope). The kerris in quarantine will stay there for another week and then take up residence in my little 15G.

I guess it is just going to be a waiting game.

Mike


----------



## GDominy

Thats pretty much all you can do in a situation like this. It always sucks when it happens, there is no questioning that, but its manageable.

I have never seen NTD in anything but Neon tetra's (in my tanks anyway) so I wouldnt worry too much.

If you dont mind me asking, what symptoms were your fish showing?


----------



## Momotaro

Here are the symptoms Gareth:

First the fish seemed to wander off on their own. They lost interest in feeding. Next the fish began to develop "grayish" patches on it's body, due to lack of color. After that the fish totally lost color. The fish began to swim tail down, head up on the surface of the water. It then lost body mass before it expired.

Some more info:
http://freshaquarium.about.com/library/weekly/aa092601a.htm


Mike


----------



## GDominy

Definately NTD.... Sorry to hear that :-( Keep it up though.. you'll ride it out


----------



## rumples riot

Man, I thought I was a neat freak, but all that hosing and cabling is so neat it's scary.

Wish mine looked that way, sorry about the tetras. 

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

I got about 15 baby Cherry Red shrimp from a fellow hobbyist in the area about two months ago. I have them in a mesh breeding box inside of the aquarium. They have been slowly getting bigger and bigger. They are still a bit too small to photograph, and have not taken on any distinguishable red coloration just yet. Does anyone know at about what stage in their development these shrimp turn red??

Mike


----------



## Schala

Momotaro, I'm so sorry to hear about your tragedy. Something like that shouldn't happen to a tank so beautiful!  

Hopefully any new fish you add to your tank will not become infected. 

And, if you end up having to tear your tank down, at least you can pretend you're getting a brand new tank. ...
I try to think positively.


----------



## Momotaro

I was just talking to a friend of mine about the selling of plants etc. on AquaBid. He is "supporting his habit" by selling shrimp and plants. I laughed and told him I wish there was a demand for the lowly Java Fern. Boy, would I be rich!
I decided to look at an old photo of the Java ferns I attached to a piece of driftwood in April and compare to today, six months later. Big difference!
What do you think?


----------



## Momotaro

YOW!!
I think I may need to do some thinning!!!

Mike


----------



## m.lemay

If the LFS will take them get store credit,I think its a little easier, but you can probably get a few more $ on Aquabid. Those java ferns have really taken off.


----------



## Momotaro

The Java ferns have really taken off. I think the Java fern is an under appreciated plant. It is easy to cultivate, and can thrive in almost any aquarium. Used properly, they can create a very dramatic effect. I imagine a large piece of driftwood, covered in Java fern, with a nice foreground and just one or two background plants would look great!!

Mike


----------



## m.lemay

BTW, if your ever looking to do a trade, let me know :wink: . I got lots a stuff to trade for. 

Marcel


----------



## Guttboy

Mike,

Just looking back a few photos ago...what is the beautiful purple plant you have in the back of the tank? It looks amazing! I need to get me some of that!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Mike..
The plant you are interested in is Alternanthera reineckii. real easy to get and easy to keep. Mine has a magentaish color to it. Very pretty plant. I am going to post a picture of my Rotala indica soon. The plant is almost as red as my Alternanthera reineckii! 

Thanks for the swap offer Marcel! I may consider it!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here is a shot of the Myriophyllum matogrossense sent to me by 2la. I am planning on using the Myriophyllum matogrossense to replace the Asian Ambulia in my aquarium. Right now I have it toward the front of the aquarium, because the light is good there. As it grows and I am able to propagate it, I will move it to it's permanent spot between the Alternanthera reineckii and the Rotala indica.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Another photo. I think the Myriophyllum matogrossense really looks nice with the Crypt in front of it.

Mike


----------



## Guttboy

Mike,

I got mine from 2la a day after you I think....but my tops are yellow white..then a brief new growth of the green...did you experience the same? Any reason why mine are the yellowish at the tips aside from the green? Could it have been the shipping (we live in NM where it gets kinda hot) or is it my water parameters...what are you and 2la dosing/lighting.

Mike


----------



## 2la

Mike (& Mike!), when I was diligent about dosing ferts on an every-other-day basis, the Myrio stayed green throughout. When I go for days on end between doses (now, for example), the tips turned whitish yellow-orange. I think it may be a product of low nitrate, but I'm not entirely sure. BTW, you both got them on the same day (at least you guys PM'ed me on the same day--Friday--to tell me you received them).


----------



## Momotaro

The tips are a little white on mine. I do keep my nitrates on the low side, around 5ppm. The low nitrates keep the Alternanthera reineckii and the Rotala indica nice and red. We'll wait and see if 2la's low nitrate theory is correct. Knowing 2la, I'm betting that he is right!

On another note, I am planning on adding some fish to my aquarium this weekend. My LFS got in some really good looking Cardinals this Wednesday, and I am thinking of a school of about 20-25. I think the aquarium is ready. It has been a month and a half since I removed all of the Kerri Blue tetras from the aquarium. Right know I have two of the original twelve Kerris left. They are still in the hospital tank. if there are no more fatalities, I will put the survivors back in the 75G in a month or so. I have run the UV constantly since the beginning of September. Without a host, I think that has most likely wiped out the Neon Tetra Disease, or whatever it was that decimated my livestock.
Only problem is I am pressed for time. I am not sure I will be able to quarantine the Cardinals. I don't have the room or funds for another Q-tank, and everyone knows how difficult it can be to get Cardinals. I haven't seen them in our LFS for almost a month, never the less ones as nice as these. They are small and bright. Real cuties. I guess I can add them and just keep the UV on.
I did my normal Saturday water change tonight, and did a heavy trim job. If I do get the Cardinals, at least they won't be stressed out by me!

Mike


----------



## Buck

> Only problem is I am pressed for time. I am not sure I will be able to quarantine the Cardinals.


Mike I never quarantine my fish, I am however very picky of the tanks they come from. I will watch a tank of fish I am planning to buy from for a good 15 minutes before purchasing. You can normally tell very quickly if it is a healthy disease free batch.
Also, I refuse to buy any fish from a shop that uses 1 large circulation system for all their tanks no matter how much the fish may look nice. Disease is spread easily through these systems without them even knowing.
I have 2 shops that use individual tanks for each type of fish and these are the only shops I will buy from. If I am really in an "anal" mood I will even ask them to test the water if the colors on the particular fish are not quite right.
The hardest part in getting fish from a shop is getting them from water parameters similar to your own. If they are drastically different in ph for example that can really pose problems when introducing them to your own tank and the next thing you know you are iched out. :evil: 

IMO, Quarantine is only necessary if you are buying from poorly maintained shops. Everyone always floats a bag of new fish for temp shock , but many never think of the water qualities they are coming from. :roll:


----------



## 2la

Well, I'm going to have to disagree with Buck (sorry, Buck!). I'm going on my fourth year as a hardcore aquarist now, and it was only in the past few months that I truly learned the value of a quarantine tank, no matter HOW healthy the fish look or HOW good is the store they come from (I have one of the best in the West, The Wet Spot, and Rex will testify). You can go through the years and hope that Lady Luck is riding on your side--and maybe she rides the whole way through--but as anyone with a Q tank will tell you, all it takes is that one--usually inevitable--bad experience to convince you of its need. For me, it was losing five out of seven coral red pencilfish, seven out of nine jae barbs, five out of six African moon tetras, all four of my black darter tetras, and a few other rare fish. I would hope that Mike's has had his 'epiphany' with the Kerr's blue tetras, and I'd hate to be the one to tell him it was just a fluke.

JMOs,

2la


----------



## Momotaro

QUARANTINE!

After all the aggravation and heartache I went through with the Kerris, I had to do it. Gosh, I was going to tear down the entire aquarium!
I took the two remaining Kerri Blue Tetras out of the quarantine tank. They had been in quarantine since the end of August. They survived a couple of cycles of Quick Cure, Maracyn II and Naladixic Acid. I just popped them into the 75G. Figured they would do fine.
I did a water change on the quarantine, and much to my embarrassment, added a little pH Down to the Q tank to get the pH down a bit. LFS was at 7, I was almost 8. I know "pH Down! Mike, are you kidding?" Hey, its a Q tank, it is nothing permanent. I don't want to wipe out the Cardinals in one shot, going from a pH of 7 to 8. These are Cardinals we are talking about. We all know how delicate they can be.
I think ten days to two weeks should do it. If anyone else has an opinion on it, please let me know.

Mike


----------



## Buck

> but as anyone with a Q tank will tell you, all it takes is that one


Tula...
At what point do you know they have been "quaranteened" long enough... ?
The best in the west dont sound all that great to me... you have lost more fish in your 4 +years then I have lost in 25 years by the sounds of it... :roll: 
This could also be a water quality issue between the western waters and the eastern waters...  

I aint never ever lost that many fish bro.... but then again I aint never dealt with western water.... do you guys have harder , mineral loaded water out there?


----------



## 2la

Buck said:


> Tula...
> At what point do you know they have been "quaranteened" long enough... ?


Two weeks minimum at slightly elevated temperatures to speed any disease processes that may flare up from the stress of moving. It varies with certain people, but IMO if a disease hasn't manifested within two weeks, it's likely not active or not present.



Buck said:


> The best in the west dont sound all that great to me...


Perhaps because the criteria weren't clearly defined. What are your criteria? Mine are large selection of stock with lots of rare species (see the "Weekly Arrivals" section of the website), friendly and knowledgeable staff, and generally healthy livestock. But sometimes the health of a fish isn't within the control of the store (particularly with the wild-caught specimens I'm especially keen on), and that's why I recommend quarantining all new purchases.



Buck said:


> you have lost more fish in your 4 +years then I have lost in 25 years by the sounds of it... :roll:


Perhaps I've misunderstood your intention with this statement, but I don't see the need to 'roll your eyes' unless it was meant to show me up somehow. These losses occurred as the result of introducing a very virulent disease in a _single_ instance (even the manager of the store was very apologetic about the entire incident), and it was only after I conceded the health of my plants for the health of my fish that I stopped the bleeding with a treatment of oxylinic acid. My point was that I was cruising along happily, overly confident in a very competent store's ability to stock only healthy fish, and that's when it got me. Please don't associate a single epidemic with some laxity in my fishkeeping habits; anyone who's familiar with my practices knows I'm about as meticulous (or anal) as they come when it comes to stocking and maintaining my fish.



Buck said:


> I aint never ever lost that many fish bro.... but then again I aint never dealt with western water.... do you guys have harder, mineral loaded water out there?


This was never an issue about water quality; it was about a disease organism that hitched a ride on an apparently healthy fish and went bonkers when it encountered a tank full of new nonimmune hosts. Again, all I'm doing is advising _against_ throwing caution to the wind. I have NO problem with your philosophy running counter to it, but in light of the disastrous situation that has already befallen Mike very recently, how would your approach be _better_ for his tank or--just as importantly--his peace of mind?


----------



## Buck

The eyeroll Tula was in no way a "showup" bro and it was not derogatory to yourself... :wink: 
It was against the "best in the west" LFS you speak of. I rate an LFS on his/her selection of fish, health of the fish, and health of the tanks.
My LFS _is_ my "Q" tank, she will not sell fish unless they have been at her shop a _minimum_ of 2 weeks to be sure that they are disease free before going to a customer. If you beg her she will sometimes do it but very rare. 
When you see a species you want she takes your name and puts it in a book for pickup after she is satisfied with their health.  
The way she feels is if they show disease at her shop then she can control it or return them to distributor, then if I bring it back dead and diseased then its on my end. 



> This was never an issue about water quality


Water quality has a lot to do with disease onsets because it can allow a fish to become weak and let disease/parasites take hold. Parasites,micro-organisms and diseases can lurk in our tanks without us ever knowing, then when a fish becomes weakened it can take hold and we beat ourselves up trying to figure out how it got there. When I say water "qualities" I didnt necessarily mean "bad water", just different water qualities. PH, hardness, temperature etc. Some fish like hard alkaline cool water, while others prefer soft acidic warm water... mix these 2 fish together and force the fish to "adjust" and it weakens them.
Its sort of the same as us and the common cold, if we are tired or weak or in adverse conditions(hot/cold) it weakens our body and allows the germ to make you sick, where as a well rested person in optimum condition can lick up a plate full of those germs and your immune systems fight it off with no ill effects.

I do feel for Mike in his situation, I have been there before as has anyone who has kept fish for anytime but nothing is guaranteed in our hobby as you know. Q tanks have there place and it is on the LFS's end to do that , not my end. 

Again, there were no intentions against you in my post Tula, I will be more careful in the future not to offend. 

*Respectfully*...


----------



## aquaverde

Tula, can you add any information about the fluke infestation? I'd like to hear the course of this incident, especially the onset, symptoms and length of time it took to get out of hand. It cost you enough- if you can share details it might help someone else identify the same problem. And your point about quarantine is well-taken on my part.

I kept fw fish tanks when I was into the hobby previously, and had as many as 10 tanks set up at my height- largest tank 100gal. Never so much as one case of ich- never quarantined, couldn't kill a fish for the life of me (that's why the tank count got out of hand :lol: ), and kept everything in hard well water. Now, getting into planted tanks in a different part of the country, with almost perfect water, I've had two cases of ich in 4 months, introduced by two different new fish. And two that I lost that must have been to internal parasites while in qt (they ate and ate, but wasted away). Now, if anything, I'm more knowledgeable than I was 20 years ago, but it's not about knowledge- beyond being able to spot unhealthy fish at the LFS.

James


----------



## aquaverde

Buck, you are fortunate to have an LFS that follows those practises. I have difficulty finding the fish I like, or getting one of the approximately 8 LFSs in my region to even order what I would like, much less getting them to follow a quarantine regimen. 

James


----------



## 2la

Buck said:


> The eyeroll...was against the "best in the west" LFS you speak of. I rate an LFS on his/her selection of fish, health of the fish, and health of the tanks.


I'm pretty sure I said "_one of_ the best in the west," and there are not many people in the Pacific NW that have been there that would argue with me. Where it appears you believe it to be a falsehood is my assertion that it sells healthy fish and keeps healthy tanks, which I'll address in the next paragraph....



Buck said:


> My LFS _is_ my "Q" tank, she will not sell fish unless they have been at her shop a _minimum_ of 2 weeks to be sure that they are disease free before going to a customer. If you beg her she will sometimes do it but very rare.


Believe it or not, this is little different from what my store does. In fact, the fish sit in quarantine at The Cichlid Exchange (the wholesale end of the business) for a minimum of two weeks before they are sent over to the retail store.



Buck said:


> This was never an issue about water quality
> 
> 
> 
> Water quality has a lot to do with disease onsets because it can allow a fish to become weak and let disease/parasites take hold. Parasites,micro-organisms and diseases can lurk in our tanks without us ever knowing, then when a fish becomes weakened it can take hold and we beat ourselves up trying to figure out how it got there.
Click to expand...

My particular case was not a water quality issue, neither in terms of actual viability of the water nor the water chemistries themselves. This was about introducing fully 'quarantined' fish from the place of purchase that carried a bug to which these fish had developed enough immunity to hold in check, into a tank full of nonimmune fish that had never before encountered the bug (or strain of bug) that the new fish were introducing to them. The stress of the transfer was enough to 'activate,' in essence, the bug from dormancy, allowing it to run rampant amongst the established fish. The vector fish's partial immunity to the bug explains why _they_ survived while most of the other established fish did not.



Buck said:


> When I say water "qualities" I didnt necessarily mean "bad water", just different water qualities. PH, hardness, temperature etc. Some fish like hard alkaline cool water, while others prefer soft acidic warm water... mix these 2 fish together and force the fish to "adjust" and it weakens them.


The store accounts for the major differences in water chemistries and fish behaviors and stocks them in appropriate tanks.



Buck said:


> Its sort of the same as us and the common cold, if we are tired or weak or in adverse conditions(hot/cold) it weakens our body and allows the germ to make you sick, where as a well rested person in optimum condition can lick up a plate full of those germs and your immune systems fight it off with no ill effects.


You are absolutely right that this plays a major part of disease transmission and manifestation in the majority of cases, but again this was not the case in my situation. It is more analagous to the Native American die-off as are result of the European introduction of smallpox, measles, and influenza in the 16th Century. It wasn't the environmental conditions that caused normally immune subjects to fall ill; it was the introduction of a novel disease organism to _non_immune subjects.



Buck said:


> I do feel for Mike in his situation, I have been there before as has anyone who has kept fish for anytime but nothing is guaranteed in our hobby as you know. Q tanks have there place and it is on the LFS's end to do that, not my end.


I really think that your situation represents one very small minority--one very, very distant end of the spectrum--when it comes to retail practices. I have little choice but to concede that in your case your LFS does indeed serve as your quarantine tank. But I assure you that this IS NOT the case with virtually every other store in America--not even mine despite my assertion that it's ONE OF :wink: the best in the west. There aren't _many_ fish that slip through the cracks of quarantine procedures in those small minority of stores that practice them, but there are _enough_ that do even in these stores to warrant the use of quarantine procedures by the customer himself, in my very humble opinion.



Buck said:


> Again, there were no intentions against you in my post Tula, I will be more careful in the future not to offend.


No worries. If I've learned anything in my roamings in various forums, it's that some nuances get lost in the translation of thought to text. What separates the ones who intend them negatively from the ones who mean no harm is the ability and willingness to work through any misunderstandings, and I'm grateful that you are one of those quality people!


----------



## 2la

aquaverde said:


> Tula, can you add any information about the fluke infestation? I'd like to hear the course of this incident, especially the onset, symptoms and length of time it took to get out of hand. It cost you enough- if you can share details it might help someone else identify the same problem. And your point about quarantine is well-taken on my part.


Hehe, James, I hope you realize that when I said, "I would hope that Mike has had his 'epiphany' with the Kerr's blue tetras, and I'd hate to be the one to tell him it was just a fluke," that I meant a fluke _incident_, not an actual flatworm-type fluke!  In any case, this was the quintessential "wake up with a few dead fish every morning" syndrome, where on the rare occasions that the fish would actually manifest symptoms before they died they would develop patches of heavy slime, pop-eye, internal or subcutaneous hemorrhagic lesions, or isolation. It was much too virulent and aggressive a course to be _Pleistophora_, however, and was essentially 'cured' after the oxalinic acid treatment, so I think it may have been a piscirickettsiosis-type infection.


----------



## Momotaro

I put the little Cardinals in quarantine yesterday. Out of 24, I have already lost seven! I kind of expected that. Could be a difference in water chemistry, could just be stress, could be something else. These are little guys. I do hope I have some left at some point. Cardinals are expensive around here. I guess the saying "if you want twenty, buy forty" is true.
I am going to keep them in quarantine for a couple of weeks. I plan on deworming them later this week, I want them to settle down a bit first. I am going to use some Pipzine mixed with Hikari micro pellets.

Here is a shot of the guys in quarantine:


----------



## aquaverde

Tula-
LOL, Ok, so it was just a fluke :wink: 
Thanks for sharing the gory details. That was a seriously nasty infestation. That story drives home the point pretty well re quarantine. At least it was treatable, that's some consolation.

James


----------



## Momotaro

Tula's aquarium was treatable at a cost. Remember, Tula added oxylinic acid to his aquarium to combat the problem. The oxylinic acid cured the illness, but wiped out his plants.
For all of the heartache I went through with the Kerris, an ounce of prevention will be worth a pound of cure.

Mike


----------



## aquaverde

Amen-


----------



## Momotaro

I am _really_ glad I did the quarantine. I lost half of the Cardinals already :evil: . 
I am really annoyed. I know they are delicate, but if I lose anymore, I am going to get mad.

Mike


----------



## Buck

That is the nature of the beast Mike... 

They are not diseased, they are Tetra's, at least the Q tank is easier to net them out of huh? 

Them dang tetra's are tuff to build up in a school !

I usually just freeze them in a ziplock and the next time I go to the LFS she says... How many more ya need Buck ? :hehe:


----------



## aquaverde

Some places won't guarantee Cards. I lost 6 of 10, first round, and they had ich to boot. The four survivors are tough as nails, they beat everybody to the surface at feeding time, fat little Cards. But they looked emaciated when I got them, just about like Mike's photo shows. The farmed ones seem to be in better shape from the get-go, but they will drop dead with the best of the wilds, so there ya go.

I've got a "special" problem in that the better LFSs in my area are an hour's drive one way. I'm going to order a battery air pump tonight and maybe get a cheap little cooler and drill a hole for the airline, fix up a nice "sleeper car" for my charges when I have to make the trip. And match the hardness in some water to take with me or get the LFS to donate a wee bit more water when I make purchases.

James


----------



## Momotaro

> the Q tank is easier to net them out of huh?


OUCH!!! Dude that harsh!! :wink: 

I guess I have to be more patient, but it is a really expensive lesson!

Mike


----------



## 2la

This is definitely not my experience with cardinals. A few years ago I took 13 home with me, and all survived. It happens sometimes that distributors import 'bad' batches of fish, either because of disease or because of starvation and stress. In your case, you may have to keep trying until you reached your desired population. Good luck on some great fish!


----------



## aquaverde

Considering the stark difference in the way my survivors looked after a couple of weeks under my care and what they looked like in the LFS, I would say the fish I've seen for sale were stressed at the least, and probably off their feed, or not being fed. That and the ich (or its treatment) and a long ride home didn't fare well for these fish. Too many factors to make a reasonable conclusion, really. We're looking at getting a larger tank, and I'd like to seriously build a school of Cardinals if/when that happens.

James


----------



## Momotaro

Build a school of Cardinals. What better way to put it? I think that is exactly how I am going to get my school together.

Great choice of words, James! 

Mike


----------



## emoore3

I agree with 2la about the bad batches. I bought 6 cardinals and 4 died. I then bought 7 about 2 months later (from the same LFS) figuring I will loose a couple but none died. So now I have 9. I have only had this happen with cardinal or neon tetras. 90% of other types of tetras I have bought survived.

Eric


----------



## Momotaro

Nine left! The final few have been doing OK in quarantine for two weeks now. I can see the difference in them. They are starting to become real "fatties". I have been feeding Hikari Micropellets and frozen bloodworms. The bloodworms are a bit too big for the little guys, so I "shave"a frozen cube of worms with a knife, and drop the shavings in. Bite-size! 
I think I am going to add these little guys to the 75G next week. I'll do a complete water change on the quarantine aquarium, and then look for some more Cardinals.
Here is a shot of the Cardinals two weeks later:

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

Good luck with your tank Momotaro. Man, those pictures are amazing. If only we could all be so lucky. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## metallhd

well they certainly look a lot perkier


----------



## aquaverde

Nice job, Mike. The TLC has brought them around!

James


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Has it been two weeks since the last time you had any deaths in quarantine? Or is that just the time they've been in there? I think I'd try keeping them in there another week and feed them several times a day just to make sure they're ready to fend for themselves in the big tank.


----------



## Momotaro

They are in for another week at least for sure Sam. Patience always pays off. I think the initial die off was because these guys, while they looked great, were young and small. They needed some time and care to plump up.
I feed them twice a day, morning and evening, and they are getting healthier and healthier. I think the frozen foods have a lot to do with it. They really go nuts for the stuff.

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

I read somewhere that cardinals are hardier than neons and they are less susceptible to neon disease, does that have any truth to it?


----------



## Momotaro

Hardier? I am not too sure. Not susceptible to Neon Tetra Disease, from all I have read, yes.

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

Momo, do you have any other tanks set up right now???? 

seriously this tank that you had, my goodness, so nice, and algae free too.


----------



## aquaverde

hubbahubbahehe said:


> I read somewhere that cardinals are hardier than neons and they are less susceptible to neon disease, does that have any truth to it?


You understand I'm talking street skinny here, but Cardinals are notorious enough for dropping dead that certain retail vendors will single them out as the only species they will not guarantee. Never heard of such treatment for neons, but the neon strain seems to have been weakened due to questionable farming practises.

YMMV

James


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Momotaro said:


> They are in for another week at least for sure Sam. Patience always pays off. I think the initial die off was because these guys, while they looked great, were young and small. They needed some time and care to plump up.
> Mike


Yeah, that seems to be the case for most Neons and Cardinals you find in stores these days. They're babies. I'm going to be building up a school of Neons soon and growing them out in the new 20g mountain-scape. Gonna use your experience and try plenty of frozen food feedings.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

is it true that Cardinals are not commercially bred , that they are still imported from their origin (Amazon I'm guessing) ?

You've never tasted beef that's as tender as Rancher's Reserve (Ahhhh that Safeway commercial is stuck in my head!! ARgg)


----------



## GDominy

There i sa lot of misconception about Neons vs Cardinals for their hardiness. While its true that Cardinals are a little more finicky, most problems arise because people dont understand what the differences between these two similarly patterned fish.

For one.. Their water requirements are very different. Neons prefer soft water, wereas cardinals prefer slightly harder water... This often causes problems in dealers tanks where they keep their water either too hard or too soft for one species or the other. I see this quite frequently around here.. most dealers only carry neons because the water on the island is very soft.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

ohhh thanks for the input, Gareth. HEhe, in that case, Cardinals would do fine in my hard tanks. GREAT!~


----------



## Momotaro

> Momo, do you have any other tanks set up right now????


HHHH, I have the 75G, the 10G quarantine, and a really bad 15G. I would love to close down the 15G and just be able to focus on the 75G. The 75G takes most of the little time I have. Living in an apartment, I don't have much room for any more aquariums right now!!

Mike


----------



## 2la

GDominy said:


> For one.. Their water requirements are very different. Neons prefer soft water, wereas cardinals prefer slightly harder water...


I hope this doesn't mislead anybody into believing that cardinals are hard-water fish; they're not! We're talking about only a few degrees of hardness and so the water is still soft. Anything harder and their kidney's will malfunction. More importantly IME, they much prefer a lower pH, say between 4.0-6.0.


----------



## Buck

Somebody pinch me please... 

Did I just see a photo of 3 & 3/4's of cardinal tetra's in a quarantine tank ?
I would much rather see them fishies in a planted tank Mike. :wink:


----------



## Momotaro

I hear you Buck! I can't wait to put them in the 75G. Now, I know how you feel about quarantine, but after the Kerri episode, I wanted to play it safe. I am going to deworm the fish at the end of the week, and I should have them in the planted aquarium soon after that.
I posted the photos just to show how different the fish looked in a matter of two weeks. They were so thin. I have had success with the frozen food, and wanted to share that with everyone! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Dropped those little Cardinals in the aquarium yesterday! They seen to be doing fine for now. They just seem mesmerized by their reflections in the side of the aquarium.
I bought 25 more today ( they actually gave me 27), and have them in quarantine. They also seem to be doing alright. By this time with the last batch, I had already lost six. These fish are also very thin, but I am convinced a steady diet of bits of frozen bloodworms and Hikari micropellets will fatten them up in no time!

I will post a pic of the original nine in the planted aquarium, as per the Buckman's request!!  


Mike


----------



## Momotaro

> I would much rather see them fishies in a planted tank Mike.


Well the little guys did fine in quarantine, and I am in the process of acclimating them right now. I have had a drip going for over two hours, so they should be ready for release in the 75G in a matter of moments!

I will post a photo soon!

Mike


----------



## Buck

You tease !

Cant wait to see the photo Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here they are Buck! 35 beautiful Cardinals! Boy, that was certainly worth the wait!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

One more shot!


----------



## wellbiz

I am speachless.... If I could get my tank to look half as good as yours I would never need another tank and thus be content knowing I have reached the apex of this hobby.... :shock: :shock: :shock: 

jason


----------



## Aftica

Oh My God! 

I found this thread last night - spent hours reading every word, oogling the photos, and following posted links etc.. I was in heaven. This is basically the exact same setup that I am about to embark upon... (77g, fluval 403 being the exceptions - I want Eheim but I happen to have a fluval) I was hanging on every post... 

I just came back and seen the 2 shots of the Cardinals and now I want to just post and say thank you for this wonderful thread and this board for bringing it! This is an ispiration to strive for!!

Congrats on a absolutly supurb tank! roud:


----------



## Vinlo

Wow mike, looks great. Your plants look ubber-healthy too. Great riccia lawn, phenominal colours on all plants. What is the darker green plant on the left? Wisteria? Anyways.. when are we going to see some full tank shots?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

that's bolbitis...beautiful plant on a rhizome like java fern


----------



## aquaverde

Mike, my hat's off to you. Don't think I've seen a healthier-looking tank. That A. reineckii is gorgeous. Congratulations on a stunning tank. Oh, yeah, the Cards- they look great in there- well, just about any fish is going to look good in *that* tank!


----------



## jerseyjay

Great job Mike.

Can we get a entire-tank shot ?


----------



## Momotaro

Here is a shot of the entire aquarium. 
I apologize for the poor quality. I need to do a trimming, and am in a slight state of transition. I removed the Asian Ambulia that was between the A. reineckii and the R. indica and replaced it with the Myriophyllum matogrossense Tula sent me. I hope it works. I am afraid the Myriophyllum matogrossense is not "strong" enough to be there. The leaves and stems are so delicate, I am not sure they will be able to compete with the plants on either side. I may need to go back to the Ambuia. While it is also an "airy" plant, it is stronger than the Myriophyllum matogrossense.
I have also added some Eusteralis stellata I received from a friend to the right side of the aquarium. He gave me three nice stems, and they are starting to bu nicely. I think they will look very nice in front of the Java Ferns.


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks for all of the kind words and compliments guys!

I think I posted about this before, but sometimes we only see the flaws in our work. We look at our aquariums and see what is wrong, what needs to be changed, or what needs to be done. It is nice to read the kind words everyone has posted and look at the aquarium in a different light.

I was also happy to read Aftica's post about my journal thread. 
I wanted this to be like a real journal. A place to post the important, and mundane events about this aquarium. I have tried to tell all, so some could learn, and avoid, the mistakes and pitfalls I have experienced. I am glad many people have enjoyed it. I still can't believe this thread has received over 8,000 hits!

Mike


----------



## Buck

Jaw-Dropping beautiful Mike ! roud: 

Your Cardinals look nice against the lush garden you have there... definately worth the wait. And I must say bro, those Balansae's add a nice flowing touch to that corner. :wink:


----------



## Buck

One of the things I loved about having Cardinals and a riccia lawn was how they seemed to school very closely to it at night which was a sight indeed. I used to love to stick this little 18 watt 18,000k bulb over my 30 gallon, its a beautiful effect with cardinals and riccia ! :wink: I could watch them for hours... 

A blanket on the floor, a bottle of wine... Nuttin more soothing then a beautiful tank... 8)


----------



## Vinlo

Man, that tank is hot. I find myself watching it like I do my tank. I think I would have to quit my job to watch the tank if mine looked that good. 

Only question I have is this.. why did you put the stuff (assuming it's filtration and whatnot) on the lefthand side and not behind the amazing mass of of plants on the right?

Oh yeah. I don't know what your talking about with the photo, it is quite good. How did you take it? Flash/no flash?


----------



## fishyboy

thats insane.... but my goldys would never allow that ... would be a nice salad bar for them


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Buck!
I am going to keep an eye on the Cardinals after lights out. Maybe a Moonlight will be the next little project.



> Only question I have is this.. why did you put the stuff (assuming it's filtration and whatnot) on the left hand side and not behind the amazing mass of of plants on the right?


Good point ,Vinlo. 
I have a ton of equipment on the right side already. Behind those plants I have another filter intake, a surface extractor, a temperature probe for the Eheim 2126 and the probe for the pH controller. I pull water out of the aquarium from both sides. Although I really don't pay it much mind, I do need to address the situation. I was thinking of shortening the intake tube. Now I think I need to shorten and hide it.

Mike


----------



## Ugly Genius

fishyboy said:


> thats insane.... but my goldys would never allow that ... would be a nice salad bar for them


I think with a tank as beautiful as Momotaro's, even your plant-hungry goldfish would be forced into a state of slack-jawed awe, promising never to spoil its beauty with even the smallest nibble.


----------



## Raul-7

Beautiful! I remember 2months ago it wasn't half of what it is now! Great work Mike...do you notice that all your fish are only in the planted side of the tank!! That's really awesome!


----------



## fishyboy

honestly they wouldn't care... but i think i'm going to set up a 110 -140 watts on it[75 gallon] and grow low light stuff


----------



## Momotaro

A big low light aquarium would be cool!
Lots of Java fern on twisted pieces of wood. A huge stand of Crypt balansae, and wendtii. Throw some Java moss in too. Really ancient looking, prehistoric...primordial!!

Mike


----------



## George Willms

I vote for placing the stellata between the indica and the red temple. :twisted:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Mike, this is the first time I saw this update. WOW! That has got to be one of the most lush foregrounds I've ever seen! I love the asymmetrical aquascape with the open swimming space on the left. I'm sure the Cardinals are on the right side now just to be close to cover in case this freak with the camera thing decided to try anything funny. My Harlequin Rasboras tend to favor open swimming areas. So do the Hatchetfish. Possible additions in the near future?


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Sam! 
It is quite the bed of Riccia. It is about 3 1/2" thick and requires a lot of attention. It gets periodic trimmings, and a major prune about once every month and a half. It is a shame I get so many tiny bits of Riccia when I trim because I don't get much to trade or sell.
Funny you mention Hachetfish, Sam. I was thinking about adding a small group. I am just afraid another group of fish might be too much. 
I do think I am going to have to find another plant to place between the A. reineckii and the R. indica. The Myriophyllum matogrossense is too delicate for that spot. I might go back to the Ambulia. I also need to bring the size of the R. indica patch down. The plant has taken on such an awesome orange/red color, that I hate to get rid of any of it!
On a happy note, the Eusteralis stellata given to me by friend and fellow board member George Willms (master Eusteralis grower!) is budding away. Hope to have a really nice stand of it in the next three months.

Mike


----------



## George Willms

Thanks for the praise Mike, but I think it's unjustified! It's not all that hard to grow that plant!


----------



## NyCzBuBba

Wow I really like your ricca how do you plant that? Is it harder then glosso? Your tank is HOT man!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

i believe momo uses riccia weights i think you can still see them in earlier postings


----------



## Nordic

I don't know if any of you guys fish, but you get these litle holders with assortments of small lead weights that one normaly just squeese/bite onto to line (splitshot) $1.79 for 150 pack.

http://www.basspro-shops.com/servle...rClassCode=10&hvarSubCode=3&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

ya kno, you are from south africa, thank you for giving us Charlize Theron!!! loL


----------



## Nordic

Man, it was a pleasure, she is still plain, many more over here!!!!!!!

Actualy she is so pretentious, she got a fake accent, and changed her surname from Thron.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

oh man, if there are a lot of beauties out in south africa like charlize....oh man,,,,, oh man oh man haha....


----------



## Momotaro

I would not use split shot in my aquarium, I wouldn't even use them fishing. Look at what they are made of....LEAD. Lead in the aquarium is bad news. So is lead in a river or stream.

Mike


----------



## Nordic

OH, wouldn't it be pretty innert though?

I see people (shops) selling plants with just normal lead strips on quite often. Can't say I ever had a problem with it either. Just something I have been using since I was still a boy.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

yo nordic how bout some pics of your tanks!!!!


----------



## Nordic

Purty soon, got some ugly box filters in it at the moment, trying to clear the tannins from my last attemt at reintroducing the driftwood, and the hood is in pieces on the floor, as I'm trying to fit another tube.

See Lighting thread .. I need help.

I'll take some pics of the frytanks tommorrow and the minnow spawntank, it comes out a bit better with some sunlight.

I saved this tank this weekend... It was standing in a garage, nearly opague with ward water deposits... (I cleaned the hood later). The tank on the chair gets used to put old tank water in and then the water gets siphoned through a filtered line to come out clean.

I should have proper shelves for all the new tanks in by the end of the month. Allthough money might be tight as the latest treatment my rheumathologist suggested is about $3500.


----------



## Momotaro

I am about finished with the latest big pruning. Between the Riccia, R. indica, A. reineckii and the Bolbitis it was quite the job! About 4 hours! I haven't even touched the Baby Tears yet! :roll: 

Anyway here is a shot of the Bolbitis trimmings. I am going to pass along a couple to my friend George Willms, and I hope to sell of the others. It is about time this aquarium started to pay for itself. Maybe I'll tie the trimmings to some wood and let them grow. I can make a few dollars on that for sure!

I added a quarter to the bottom of the tray to give some idea of the scale of this plant. It can get large. At the last NJAS meeting, Jay Luto told me he was getting an almost "miniature" version of this plant. I am sure Jay will share some with me. Right Jay???!!?? :wink: 

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Momotaro said:


> At the last NJAS meeting, Jay Luto told me he was getting an almost "miniature" version of this plant. I am sure Jay will share some with me. Right Jay???!!?? :wink:


Mike, 
I got this plant from Luiz Navarro. As per him it was a "mini" version but I'm starting to belive that most of his plants are "stunned". He is not dosing any Macros and his flora stays small. 

I will keep you informed.


----------



## Momotaro

I thought it was much too good to be true! :twisted: 

Mike


----------



## RogerL

Mike,

I just want to add another word of congratulations - nice job! I have just read through the entire thread and the thing that still blows me away is how neat everything is under the tank. You've got issues!  

I'm about to start setting-up my new 65 gallon (picked it up yesterday) and you've inspired me not just in the tank, but under it too!

Roger


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

yea, Mike is quite the "Monica" from "Friends" just kidding mike


----------



## George Willms

> You've got issues!


If you people only knew! :wink:


----------



## Momotaro

If you think that aquarium cabinet is neat, you guys should see my apartment!!! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

mike what does momotaro mean?

by the way, i think taro tastes great!


----------



## Momotaro

Momotaro or The Peachling (AKA Peachboy) is the name of a very old Japanese folk tale. 

http://www.creighton.edu/~bstack/peachboy.html

This nickname was given to me years ago by a friend.

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

haha that's a great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ultrajamie

well.... slack jewd is the only was to describe how i feel after seeing this tank....


----------



## Zurp

Are you really, "Mark Somers", the host from that T.V. show, "Double Dare", on nickelodeon?

I wish my herp tank could stay that organized and clean looking. I suppose it would if I added 50 gallons of water to it. That would solve my humidity problem! (and stop my amphibians from uprooting all my hard work, I think I am going to raise less damaging creatures like moths!)


----------



## Momotaro

> Are you really, "Mark Somers", the host from that T.V. show, "Double Dare", on nickelodeon?


 OH MAN!! That is funny!!  I bet that went over quite a few heads, Zurp!

A little OCD, thats all. I like things neat and in their places. When things are neat and in their place, you know where to find them. Things are easier to work on and around!

Mike


----------



## Victor

I've JUST completed reading this entire thread! Incredible tank!! I really appreciate your time showing each stage of your tank. Well done! I just completed my Glosso tank and I took some progress shots as well. I only showed the finished product after 4 weeks here in the Gallery section.

Your Riccia maintanability is a REAL accomplishment and is breathtaking! BTW, what kind of camera are you using? I just received a Monolta Z1 digi and I'm still learning how to use it best! It's macro feature is awesome. I have taken some EXTREME close ups of my shrimps! 
http://www.azgardens.com/images/Shrimp-RedCherryVicD.gif
http://www.azgardens.com/images/Shrimp-AmanocourtesyVicDico.gif

Anyways beautiful work!! Merry Christmas! Take care,

Victor Di Cosola


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Victor! The Riccia is a lot of work, constant work to be honest, but I think it is worth it.

I use a Sony Mavica CD400 camera. I have had it awhile, but still just can't get the hang of it. Your shrimp shots are amazing!

Are you associated with Arizona Aquatic Gardens??

Mike


----------



## Victor

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the compliments on my shrimp shots! I'm not affiliated with Arizona Aquatic, I just purchased my plants and shrimp from them. They are a great bunch to work with!! Presently, I'm still trying to figure out my free web space from Adlephia so I can upload to this, so I used AZG to point to my pics. I guess they really like them. I sent them to Peter, one of the owners there and I was honored he posted them on his site. 

So, your camera is digital? I;m not familiar with many at all, I just received mine 3 weeks ago and I'm STILL trying to figure out all the "bells and whistles." 

I just trimmed my Glosso today for the FIRST time and WOW, what a piece of turf that came up!! :shock: AS you know with the Riccia, LOTS of patience and work to maintain the "carpet." Take care,

Vic


----------



## jart

mike i too just had a look at this thread last night. extremely informative.

i'd like to know how much of the weigh downs are visible when you look at the tank from a "normal" viewing angle.

fwiw the bending jigs are also available from lee valley tools.

regards,
jart


----------



## Momotaro

Hey Jart!
Once the Riccia fills in the weights are not visible at all from any angle.

Right now I am having a problem. I trimmed the Riccia hard a couple of weeks ago, lifted out the weights and replaced them. Problem is, the Bolbitis is getting so large, the Riccia isn't growing in under it very quickly at all. I need to push the Bolbitis back, to expose more of the Riccia to the light. it has become a very slow procedure, and getting me frustrated. I guess I am going to have to trim back the Bolbitis, and be patient!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

O.K. I was wondering what I was going to do last night to fix up my Riccia foreground. I was pulling back plants. I was planning on trimming/thinning the Bolbitius. I was going to put the new 36w Aqualight on the aquarium to increase the light. I didn't know what to do. I was completely over thinking the situation. In my frustration, I mentioned it in passing to my GF. She says to me, just pull the light forward. that will do it. DUH!! Why didn't I think of that. So simple. I am so stupid.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

If the plants in the rear of the aquarium start to orient to the light too much before the Riccia thickens up in the front, then I will add the Aqualight to the rear of the aquarium to straighten those plants up.

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Mike,

Can you take a picture of the tank w/ light setup moved to front. This should add more depth to entire setup since your backround is "darker" now.


----------



## Momotaro

Here is that photo you asked for Jay. Sorry about the poor quality.

As you all can tell, the Riccia needs to be trimmed back, again. Please excuse the pile of Bolbitus in the left hand foreground. A big piece of that is reserved for George Willms! We just need to arrange a drop off! The rest I think I may auction of at an NJAS meeting.

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Momotaro said:


> Here is that photo you asked for Jay. Sorry about the poor quality.
> 
> As you all can tell, the Riccia needs to be trimmed back, again. Please excuse the pile of Bolbitus in the left hand foreground. A big piece of that is reserved for George Willms! We just need to arrange a drop off! The rest I think I may auction of at an NJAS meeting.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. 

Make sure you talk to me before giving out those plants to NJAS. I want both of you guys (you and George) to sign up with GAP and start donating plants to get points. Of course if you are interested.


----------



## Momotaro

That is exactly what I planned on doing Jay!

I guess I need to fill out one of those forms when I submit the plants for auction?

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Momotaro said:


> I guess I need to fill out one of those forms when I submit the plants for auction?



Mike,
I will have extra copies but you can fill one out now. 

http://www.njas.net/GAP/GAP plant submission form.pdf


----------



## Bronx19

Could you not use chicken wire to hold the riccia down? Just cut it to roughly the shape you want, then place it on top, just like you did, only it is thinner, far more pliable and covers a larger area?


----------



## Aftica

hmmm Chickenwire I think would rust and some is galvanized which would not be good I don't think.


----------



## Momotaro

The chicken wire would most certainly rust. Besides, the holes in the chicken wire would be much too big to hold the small bits of Riccia down.

Mike


----------



## Buck

Mike that Bolbitus is beautiful man... aint ya gonna miss it ? I think I would...I have always wanted to try it and I have some coming in a plant order due this weekend !  
Im wondering now if I have enough watts, it appears to like your 3wpg and Im under that I know. 
I really like how it creates that "tier" effect for your background plants. What if there were another such "_pile_ as you call it" :lol: like that on the right side where there is that dark area ? :shock: Sorry man...Im babblin...I just hate to see it go... LOL 

Thats what makes this hobby so fun aint it... here you liked the stargrass in my tank and I heaved it and I like the Bolbitus in yours and you are gonna...(sorry,cant say it) 
I hope I can grow it half as nice as that in my tank ! 

Tank looks great Mike, its been fun watching this from the beginnings... roud:


----------



## Bronx19

Yeah I wasnt sure about the chicken wire rusting.

How large are the riccia pieces when you buy them? Obviously not as big as I was thinking.

Since it has no roots, are you relying on it to permanently keep it down or will it eventually hold its own?

Would it be happy under 2.5 watts of light?


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Buck!

I am keeping the large mass of Bolbitus! :wink: It is the smaller bits of rhizome I trimmed off that I am going to be passing along. I guess I should be more specific!  

It is funny that you mention the right side of the aquarium. That is the original spot I had the plant before I moved it to the left. I was thinking about tying another piece onto some wood and putting a bit on the right again. I was also thinking of expanding the planting of Eusteralis to the left and to the front a little more. I think a big bush of Eusteralis in front of the C. balansae and the Java fern might look pretty good. I just need to visualize it some more, and insure good lighting.

I wish I knew you had ordered some of the Bolbitus! I would have gladly sent some over to you! In fact, I was up in Woodbury, CT on Saturday. I could have passed it off to Marcel and he could have passed it off to you! these plants have a real, nice rhizome, at least 1/4" in diameter...at least. Real fatties! 

I think the plant will do well in your aquarium. I am not sure if the key to growing Bolbitus is light, more than it is water flow. The plant adores having water flow across it. The plant really took off once I pointed the second spraybar down at it. Buck, as long as you have a good current crossing the Bolbitus, I almost guarantee you good, healthy growth on this plant in your aquarium.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Sorry Bronx, I must have been replying to Buck as you posted!  

Riccia is a floating, thallophytic plant. As a plant, it lacks differentiation into distinct parts (stems, leaves, and roots), and does not grow from a particular point, as other plants do. It is a small thin "fork-like"plant. what you see in photos of my aquarium and others are _thousands_, if not millions, of these small "fork-like' plants intertwined and enmeshed with each other, forming large mats.

You need to hold the plants down permanently. Some say after time the plants will take on a more "sunken" posture, but I don't fully believe that. Although, I have seen pieces of Riccia that have taken on a darker green. those darker green pieces also seen to be a little translucent. Could this be the start of the incredible sinking Riccia? I am not sure. if it is, you'll be seeing me on AquaBid an awful lot in the future!! :wink: 

2.5 WPG? if your aquarium is shallow, I think you should do all right with Riccia. Just be sure not to shade it. Addition of CO2 would only help to insure your success.

Mike


----------



## Buck

Ahhhh... my bad there Mike with the interpretation :lol: 

Its a loose connection I have in my brain from time to time... heh !

Thats good to hear...I have tons of water flow in my tank now so it should do well I hope.
Hey... how about a closeup shot of that Bolbitus Mike ?  Now that I think of it... Do we have any photo's of Bolbitus in the gallery... hmmm


----------



## Momotaro

As per your request, Buck my friend!

If Kyle wants this shot for the gallery, I will be happy to oblige!

Mike


----------



## Gomer

that is awesome!


----------



## Knetter

too beautiful! it's like a bunch of trees in the grassfield...


----------



## Nordic

Man I would kill for riccia, can't say I have ever seen it in our shops...


----------



## SCMurphy

Nordic said:


> Man I would kill for riccia, ...


I guess you'd be upset if I told you how much riccia I composted over the weekend...... :wink:


----------



## Ace

Damn...the fish must think they are on a super 5 star hotel.I was wondering how you have the time to catch up with the riccia..they seemed to grow too fast in my tank...Hey momo can you give me a little detail on that Bolbitus?It looks cool.


----------



## LilyEQ

All I can say is...OMG!...that is a beautiful tank Mike! I just ran across this thread in my quest for knowledge and I found sooooo much useful info. It makes me want to quit work and devote all my time to making a tank as gorgeous as yours. Which brings to mind another point...I have a wee bit of OCD as well and keeping everything neat clean and organized as I start to develop my first tank has definitely been on my mind. The stand I got has one closed door area and then an "open to the public" area on each side. (I put my talking Gollum holding the fish on one of the shelves LOL). I have no idea how I'm going to get everything to fit into that little area with the door. I like how you have stuff tied to the upper parts on the storage area. You're an inspiration to all of us other OCD fish and plant loving fools!

Please keep the pictures coming!

PS: Once I move to my new townhouse in 4 weeks I'll start a journal. It seems like fun


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks guys! 
You had all start posting more shots of your aquarium so I have something else to look at, and something to compliment also!! :wink: 



> Hey momo can you give me a little detail on that Bolbitus?It looks cool.


Just take a look at the post I left for Buck, Ace. That should give you a little info on Bolbitus. Let me also add this for those who might not be too familiar with this plant: It can get big! If you are like me, you only see small, scraggly bits of rhizome and a couple of leaves in your LFS. I am sure I do not provide this plant with the greatest conditions and it is huge! If you have any specific questions Ace, ask me!! :wink: 

Nordic, like SCMurphy posted, if you knew how much Riccia I tossed out when I just trimmed, you would cry! :shock: 

I can't wait to see what you have in store for us LilyEQ!!

Mike


----------



## Buck

Now thats what Im talkin about Mike, that plant is gorgeous  Very nice photo... thanks for showing me what I "hope" to be in store for. I should get my order tomorrow, now I wont be able to sleep tonight !  
3 Bolbitus , 3 Java "Lace" Ferns, 3 Balansaes , M. umbrosum and hopefully some Lyrata if he got any in since speaking with him.

I am most excited about the Bolbitus... been eyeballin that plant for months. Where you keep your nitrate levels at these days ? I imagine that plant likes the levels up.


----------



## aquaverde

That pic is so incredible. It looks like trees/bushes at the edge of a yard. You wouldn't be able to tear me away from that tank, Mike, if I had a chance to see it. 

I had bad luck with Bolbitis, and had several rhizomes of it. I stuck it all down in the corner of my 10, and suddenly the stuff got beautiful. But now the rhizomes are so grown together that I can't separate them!


----------



## mad about fish

*wow! :shock: *

what can i say. i have just spent hours reading the whole thread. your tank is amazing i wish i could have a tank like yours

i wish i lived in the US then you could have sent me some of your ricia clippings cant seem to find any around here


----------



## Nordic

Probably banned there too


----------



## LilyEQ

Why would Riccia be banned?


----------



## Aftica

I suspect government legislation to prevent water hyacinth/salvina/duckweed and other similar floating species from ending up in the canals and water ways.


----------



## wonder woman

Momotaro-
Forgive me if you've already answered this previously. I read most of this humongous post, but I might have missed something (I'm sneaking a peek at work). What kind of light fixture(s), bulb(s), length of bulb/fixture, and wattage of bulbs do you have? I have 2 30g tanks now, one is heavily planted, and I'm planning on upgrading both to one large tank. About 80g. Obviously, I want it to have the heavily planted look. What you have might be what I need.
Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro

Happy to help Wonder Woman!

I am running a 48" JBJ Formosa Deluxe power compact lighting fixture. In it I have four 21" power compact bulks. Two 9325K and two 6700K. If you are going to purchase a power compact lighting fixture, as opposed to building one as many people do, all you will need to do is get the length of your aquarium and find a power compact fixture that matches your length. 
Since I have never seen an 80G, I imagine you will combine your two aquariums into a 75G. In that instance, a 48" power compact fixture will most likely be what you need. Rule of thumb for heavily planted, CO2 injected aquariums is between 3-4 watts per gallon. 

Right now, I have actually added a little more lighting to my aquarium. I had to pull my lights more toward the front of my aquarium. With the growth of my Bolbitus, some spots in my foreground have grown thin under and around that plant. Well, once I did that I noticed the Rotala indica has gotten really thin. Great timing too. Jay Luto is going to come by next week to take a few photos of my aquarium. So I trimmed up the Rotala a little, trimmed the Myrophillium matogrosse, and pushed the lights back over the rear of the aquarium. I then took the 36W Aqualight power compact fixture I am going to use for my 15G, and put it on the front of the aquarium, over a thinner patch of Riccia and the Eusteralis stellata. After a week and a half, I should have some good growth and filling in in both spots. Hopefully! 

What do you guys think??

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here are some photos to help explain.

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

how many bags of flourite did you say you used?


----------



## wonder woman

Thanks, Momotaro. I have more questions for you:
I haven't bought one yet, but I'm hoping to get an 80g, which measures (I think) 48 x 16 x 21. How much did the JBJ unit and bulbs cost? Does the lighting show off the irridescence of the fish well? Do red fish look red? Is there a yellow or cold blue tint to the light? The reason I'm asking is because I love the bulbs I'm using right now (Aqua-glo) because it really shows off the coloring of the fish well, as well as being great light for plants. It's a nice bright white light. Not yellowish, and not cold and bluish. And I want to make sure that when I get a larger tank, I can achieve the same type of lighting. 
Also, I'm not using a co2 unit now in my medium to heavily planted 30g (it is lit by 2 30 watt Aqua-glos), just Flourish Excel and Flourish potassium. Do you think I'll HAVE to get a co2 unit when I get the 80g and achieve the same or similar growth rate? 
Thanks again!


----------



## George Willms

I would definitely recommend getting a pressurized co2 setup for an 80 gallon tank. You'll be going through a lot of excel if you don't! In the long run, pressurized is not that expensive, only the initial costs are.


----------



## wonder woman

How much would one of those units cost me? I'm kind of on a budget. I'm also concerned about how much trouble they are to install and adjust (the co2 rate) and maintain ("pressurized" sounds a little scary to me).
Thanks!


----------



## George Willms

They aren't scary at all. Total cost for getting everything you need for the co2 would be like probably around $200 give or take $50. Adjusting them are very easy, and it's really the best option for a tank that size.


----------



## wonder woman

Well, I will definitely look into it then. If not at the time I set up the new tank, then when, months down the road, my plants start to wimp out on me without the extra co2. Or when my Flourish bill gets as big as my mortgage! We'll see how it goes. Thanks for the info and advice!


----------



## Raul-7

Why do you suppose the 260w isn't enough? :? Is it due to lack of trimming?


----------



## wonder woman

Huh?


----------



## Momotaro

George is right. When you start to add a lot of watts to your aquarium, pressurized CO2 becomes a necessity.

The JBJs were not cheap. Like most comparable fixtures, they were around $250. When you are ready to get your lighting remember to avoid 50/50 actinic bulbs! The actinic does absolutely nothing for your plants.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

> how many bags of flourite did you say you used?


Sorry Hubba..  

I used more than I care to remember! I think it was 8-8 1/2 bags.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Starting to get some really good growth on the Eusteralis stellata. I hated like heck to pull the extra 36W fixture off of the 75G and away from the Eusteralis, but I had no choice, I have to light the 15G! I am hoping the plant will continue to do well with the reduction in wattage.

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

Momo, quick question, I just read an article online that said that riccia fluitans will be able to anchor itself over time after being tied or using riccia weights (like you are using) is that true?? could you take off your weights and the riccia will stay down???


----------



## Momotaro

Is it true? I have not experienced this.

I posted earlier that I have noticed some of the Riccia taking on a darker color, and a more translucent look. Is this the start of sinking Riccia? Only time will tell! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

yes the darker color!!! i've read about that as well ...it appears that it's the kind of change like from emersed to submersed growth, only with this situation it's a change from floating to submersed and with all changes, it takes time....


----------



## Momotaro

Then I have it!

I will have to AquaBid it.

Let's see:

*Rare! Amano plant! Sinking Riccia! Rare!!*

:lol: 

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Keep us updated with the pictures Mike. 

Did you plant _Cryptocoryne moehlmannii _ ???.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

momo is it true that if you don't trim the riccia, the bottoms will rot and float up?? or do you just leave it alone nowadays


----------



## Momotaro

I've got that Cryptocoryne moehlmannii planted in the 15G, Jay! In a nice bed of Eco-Complete with a nice fat Flourish tab underneath. I can't wait to see that beauty grow! Oh, by the way, there seems to be a little "romantic activity" amongst the new Killifish. A spawn? Who knows???!!! :shock: 
You have to trim it HHHH. Keeps the growth new and fresh. It also helps keep the bottom layers from rotting too much. I am not sure anyone can stop the lower portion from going bad. 
Once the plant rots around the weights I have been using, the plants will start to float upwards.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Past few nights there have been some rumblings from under the aquarium. Those middle of the night treks to the bathroom, past the aquarium, had me worried. It was the 2215! I serviced it, it rattled. I tilted it to release any trapped air, it grumbled! I took it apart and put it back together seven or eight times Friday night/ Saturday morning. Still wasn't up to snuff. Finally tried and replaced the impeller. BINGO!! Something was wonky with the impeller. I don't know what, but the impeller just wasn't working.

I wonder if it had a loss of magnetics?

Mike


----------



## Buck

I never took apart an Eheim , is the magnet attached to the impellor ? Sometimes the magnets on ph's just lose the seal and spin freely of the impellor. They make a racket when that happens.

I hate equiptment failure ! :evil: At least you are all set now Mike.


----------



## Momotaro

The magnet is part of the impeller. It spins on what seems to be a ceramic shaft.
It appeared that the bore on the inside if the impeller was wearing down(?). That may have caused it to spin improperly.

Equipment failure really does stink. The only comfort that can be found is the assurance that it was the equipment, not you! I am just glad I had the day off today and was able to address the problem immediately!

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

hey mike, i have that same problem with my eheim..it's so weird cuz the impeller looks fine...but you replace it and then all of a sudden it's like magic, it's working again. glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Momotaro

Keep and ear on it Hubba. If you replace one impeller, that should be it. It should not be an on going thing. You also want to be certain that filter isn't sucking in air, that could also cause the noise. 

Mike


----------



## unirdna

Hi Mike,

I'm new to the forum and just finished reading every page of this thread. Arguably the best setup display I've ever seen. Add my name to the list of the envious :shock:.

After reading yours and many other posts, I'm leaning towards getting a 192 watt JBJ Formosa light for my new 46 gal bowfront. I'd be willing to build my own canopy and go with the AH 2x96 setup, but my crafting skills and lack of appropriate power tools aren't up to the task of the curved glass :? . 

Every photo I've seen throughout the forum has been of this lighting system mounted on the legs. In each photo, taken from a downward angle, I've noticed that you get a pretty good shot of light to the eye. Since my aquarium is across the room from the TV, I would be bothered [more than a mosiquito buzzing in my ear] if I had to see that light out of the corner of my eye while I relaxed on the couch. 

Sooooooo :wink: , from your experience with this light, would it be ok for me to set it directly on my glass top? Too hot? Would the fans do an adequate job of heat removal? Do you think I should possibly remove the acryllic shield? Or maybe split the glass up, so that some of the heat could escape downward through the tank?

I don't think I'll have to sweat the heat to the tank too much. For most of the year, the room is pretty cool (and the tank is setup against an outside wall), and when the summer months turn on the heat, so does my lady turn on the air.

I'd like to hear your thoughts.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## rumples riot

Man o Man what a sweet tank.

If I had half your ability to aquascape I would be really pleased. Your tank must surely qualify for the AGA contest. What really impresses me is that you don't even have any algae on the rear glass of your tank or any of the plastics.

I use the Dupla system for ferts. What is really your secret, is it the UV sterilizer or what??

Anyway a fine accomplishment!!!

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

Hey Paul, I have seen photos of you 90G and it blows me out of the water. Your 90G is one of the best aquariums I have seen!



> Sooooooo , from your experience with this light, would it be ok for me to set it directly on my glass top? Too hot? Would the fans do an adequate job of heat removal? Do you think I should possibly remove the acryllic shield? Or maybe split the glass up, so that some of the heat could escape downward through the tank?


Let's see:
Yes Ted, you can lay the fixture directly on the top of your aquarium. If you do that I would suggest using a glass top on the aquarium. Keep the fixture dry, and prevent any accidents.
The fans do a great job of keeping the whole unit cool. I wish the Coralife fixture I have on the 15G had fans. :evil: 
I would keep the acrylic shield in place. Again it keeps the fixture dry. Let your heater heat the aquarium, not your lights! :wink: 

Hope that helps Ted!!

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

where can we see rumples riots tank?


----------



## Momotaro

Here!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2178


----------



## George Willms

I don't know that I'd lay pc lights right on the glass. I did that before with and older JBJ and cracked two glass lids that way.


----------



## unirdna

George Willms said:


> I don't know that I'd lay pc lights right on the glass. I did that before with and older JBJ and cracked two glass lids that way.


Thanks for the words of caution, George.

Actually, since the glass top rests just below the frame level (on the plastic lip), there will probably be a [very] small space between the light and the glass, since the JBJ will be resting on both sides of the plastic aquarium frame. That tiny space may make all the difference. If not, I could always DIY mount it a cm or so. That would get it off the glass, without lifting it so high as to allow any light to 'leak' over the front edge of the aqarium. *Also, does the older Formosa have a cooling system as slick as the new lights? 

Mike,
Sorry to stray off-topic on your thread. If all the 'lighting' talk gets out of hand, I'll take my questions to the appropriate area . BTW, thanks for the response.

Ted


----------



## Momotaro

How heavy was that fixture George??

Mike


----------



## George Willms

it wasn't from the weight, it was from the heat. I replaced the glass and it cracked again, so I replaced it again and raised the light about 3/4 of an inch and no more cracking problems.


----------



## Momotaro

Big trim tomorrow! Big, big trim! Last one took four hours. I hope I don't spend the entire day at it. Anyone else with the day off? Want to make a few bucks helping out Momo??? :wink: 

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

I wish i was around your area, shucks, i'd help ya for sure


----------



## Gomer

I think I'll ditto that remark!


----------



## unirdna

....wouldn't even need a 'few bucks'. I'd hang around for some table scraps :hehe:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

Yo momo, I imagine maintaining that Riccia lawn must be a real pain. In your opinion, is the riccia weights the best method to keep riccia down? or if you could do it over again, what would you do?


----------



## Momotaro

I would certainly give you fellas better than table scraps!!!  

The Riccia lawn is a real pain. It is certainly a labor of love. I do love it though, that is why I still have it. The Riccia weights are the best way to maintain a Riccia lawn. I can see no other way to do it as easily.

mike


----------



## George Willms

Much like my pearlgrass lawn....so nice, yet it can be sooooo annoying at times. Why can't it just stay low!


----------



## unirdna

Hey Mike,

I was just browsing through your very early pics.... What kind of CO2 reactor is that? Looks like a beast. DIY 8)?


----------



## Momotaro

It is a Hydrologix CO2 Reactor. It is a beast! The company is no longer in business as far as I can tell. It does a great job!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Well nothing stays the same very long. 

The R. indica was starting to get a bit raggedy. Growing sideways, lots of side shoots. It is a nice plant, but it was time for a change. I pulled up the Rotala. I then moved the Myrophillum over to where the Rotala was. I think the light green of the Myrophilium will go well against the dark green of the Bolbitus. I then planted the E.. stellata that was just languishing away in the dark front corner of the aquarium into the spot where the Myrophillium was. It will get tons of light there, and is in a prominent spot should it grow well. E. stellata is such a gorgeous plant. I think a nice stand of E. stellata will compete with the Bolbitus and lessen the impact of the Bolbitus. 

Of course after "Big Trim" Tuesday, everything looks lousy. I guess I will have to be patient for a couple of weeks till the A. reineckii grows in and the Java ferns thicken up a little again. I am not sure how long I will have to wait for the E. stellata to fill in. I would not have to wait so long if I could get get my grubby hands on another couple of stems.

_GEORGE WILLMS...PAGING GEORGE WILLMS!!!!_  

What do you think of the new lay out? Do you think it will look nice, or should I go back to the old lay out? You know how much I value 
everyone's opinions!!!


Mike


----------



## George Willms

I think you need more stellata! I'll probably be bringing some to NJAS this month, so just make sure you're there!


----------



## Momotaro

Dude!

Are you gonna make me bid on it???

Mike


----------



## George Willms

You and Jay will be the only ones who want it! You'll get it for like a buck! C'mon now....you know I'll just give you some, geesh, the joker can't take a joke!  My stand needs some serious thinning out anyway.


----------



## unirdna

Mike,

Is that huuuuge mass of leaves (dominating the right side of the tank) all Java ferns.....mobbing your driftwood?


----------



## jerseyjay

George and Mike,

You will get 20 GAP points for E. stellata but small article or presentation on this plant is necessary. 

I don't think it will go for $1. :wink:


----------



## George Willms

Jay,

How long does the article have to be? I just need to tell what I do basically, right?


----------



## jerseyjay

George Willms said:


> Jay,
> 
> How long does the article have to be? I just need to tell what I do basically, right?


Article needs 3 or more paragraphs. 

Introduction- origin of the plant, requirements (Tropica.dk)
Middle - Use in aquarium, placement etc
Conclusion - How hard to grow, tips etc. 

If you need additional general information, use Kasselman book.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

wait, you guys have to write about each plant you auction off?


----------



## jerseyjay

hubbahubbahehe said:


> wait, you guys have to write about each plant you auction off?


No. Only plants which are 15 or 20 points.

Please refer to below manual or detail information about NJAS Growers Award Program.

http://www.njas.net/GAP/GAPbooklet2004v1.pdf


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

mom do you like jbj hoods better for lighting or coralife? or something else?


----------



## Momotaro

They are both pretty good Hubbs. The Coralife do seem to be a bit more solid.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

New shot. I got some more E. stellata from George and planted it. I am going to plant the R. indica in the right front corner where the E. stellata was. I hope it maintains it's red color there in some lower light.

I met Jay Luto out in a shop this afternoon and promised to post water parameters later this evening.

My M. mattagrosse is growing sideways. I need some help with that.

Mike


----------



## izac

You got some really nice stones to the right there Momotaro.. Where did you get them?


----------



## Momotaro

No stones Izac, just wood. I guess it is hard to tell by my crummy pictures.

By the way, welcome to the board Izac!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Jay,

GH 8.5
KH 3

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

what about ph?


----------



## Momotaro

pH is 6.8 Hubbs!

Mike


----------



## putty

Man that is a nice tank Momo.


----------



## jerseyjay

Mike,

Your KH/GH is perfect. I think you shouldn't have problems growing E.stellata but please let me know how it turns out. 

As for as your aquascape.

1). Is that a cryptocoryne right in the middle front ?. I would remove it since its dividing entire tank in two. 
TIP:
Cover half of the picture and notice that both sides of your tank, could be an aquascape on its own --> not good. 

2). Not sure what your are going for but I would do slope from right to left and to leaning to front as well. You don't want to create slope-alike wall and nothing in the foreground.

Its hard to judge this picture. Let it grow in and repost.


----------



## jerseyjay

Mike and George,

FYI,

Please bring all your plants. Decision on what would be accepted and what not will be determined by BAP and GAP chair respectively (GAP in my situation). 

Discussion will be open to the audience on how everyone feels and what should be done. 

I am bringing some nice stuff:

- 2 bags of L. arcuata (top quality)
- Anubias barteri "barteri"
- Anubias congensis
- Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"


----------



## Momotaro

E. stellata is doing pretty well. I am getting nice new growth, but no coloration as of yet. I am glad to see the KH and GH I have been maintaining are favorable to the plant. I will be certain to keep you posted on the progress of the plant.

As far as the aquascape, it is a C. wendtii v. Tropica. I love the hammered looking leaves and chocolate brown color. I wonder if a plant to the left of it would eliminate some of the symmetry? I am more concerned about the C. lutea in front of the driftwood. It is getting pretty large and I am afraid it may throw off the proportions of the aquarium. It could be up for auction in a month or so!

Any ideas for a plant to possibly replace the H. micranthemoides? The color seems too similar to the M. mattagrosse and the E. stelatta. It is just starting to look "blah". 

You have to stop by one day and take a look in person Jay. We could do some brainstorming and hopefully come up with some new ideas.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

E. stellata still going strong. I think it is reddening up as it gets closer to the lights.

The M. mattagrossense v. "green" is an absolute monster. I will need to get rid of some of it soon!!!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

What a mess!!!

Did a pretty big trim yesterday. The grow outs are full, so I have 3 bunches of M. mattagrossense and 3 bunches of R. indica, as well as a breeder net full of Baby Tears. I yanked out a couple of good Crypts (lutea and wendtii) too. The aquarium looks decimated, and I feel awful.

Mike


----------



## Aftica

Mike!

You call that picture decimated??!?! You trimming those plants or smoking them?


----------



## Vinlo

That's the before trimming pic right Mike? :lol:


----------



## Momotaro

Anyone have any tips on how to get the E. stellata to redden up a bit???

Mike


----------



## Aftica

I don't have an answer from true experience - but Tropica's website says the following....



> Eusteralis stellata is distinguished by its beautiful shape and colour. It is difficult to grow in aquariums. It requires intensive light and the addition of CO2 to grow well. *The shortage of micro-nutrients leads to pale leaves*, which may be an indication that the aquarium needs fertiliser.


May help... :?


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Aftica!


----------



## aquaverde

Mike, I'd check with Tula, if the photo on his auction is any indication of his success with it.


----------



## SNPiccolo5

Wow! Following this post has been very fun for me! I agree in that it looks like the E. stellata is missing some micro-nutrients. What are you using right now to dose micros? Tank looks great as always! 

-Tim


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Tim!
I am glad to see you are active on the board again!

I have been using Flourish to dose micros. I have been under dosing, so I hope to have an improvement in a couple of weeks.

Mike


----------



## Si

Mike,

Your tank looks awesome, I am using your tank as a motivation to someday achive what you have done. Do you have any high res pictures of your tank? If so please send to [email protected]

Si


----------



## R2thaSAR

that CO2 setup must've cost u a pretty penny


----------



## nornicle

I LOVE THE TANK! very well balanced with plants and with fish!!! wonderful layout


----------



## quilaho

nice journal Momotaro ... it took me a few days but i learned quite a bit of essential basics.

questions ... how many sae's, otto's and shrimp did you end up with for algae control? are there any other algae controlling species in there (besides a crapload of plants, of course :wink: )??


----------



## Momotaro

There are about 20 Amano shrimp and I don't know how many Cherry Red shrimp! There is one lone Oto.

That's it! Just a ton of plants! :wink: 


Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Updated E. stellata photo:


----------



## George Willms

Looking good Mike. I see what you mean about the really thin stems. Usually when they branch they are thin. Should get a little thicker at least when you tri and replant them. It's staying very green in your tank!


----------



## jerseyjay

Mike, 

As long as you don't have any burned tips, you are doing well with this plant. 

One pointer. 
When you take your pictures, setup manual white balance so you eliminate that purplish haze in your picture.

I will see you next thursday.


----------



## Urkevitz

Momo would consider Alternanthera reineckii to be slow, medium, or fast growing?


----------



## Momotaro

I would say that A. reineckii grows at a moderate (medium) pace for me. I have to trim it every couple of weeks or so. 

I would also say that A. reineckii likes a fertile substrate. A couple of Flourish tabs under them helps.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

E. stellata is starting to color up a bit more now. I followed the advice of Jay and Tsunami and increased my dosage of micros. I also raised the PO4 up to between 1 and 1.5PPM and have kept my nitrates low at 5PPM.
The plant is growing quickly now also. I trimmed it on Saturday, and had to re-trim it again today (Thursday)!

Got to be happy about that!

Mike


----------



## mikey

Momotaro

Your picture essay is wonderful. Good job! And your planning and implementation seem impeccable. I only hope (lame, trite) that my efforts go as well as yours have. 

BTW, is your fixture 36" or 48"?

mikey


----------



## rumples riot

Stems of your stellata are thin, but several replantings will eventually thicken them up. I have found that if I cut the top and replant the top I get quite thick stems and the bottom piece generates 4 more smaller stems which can be cut off and have the same done to them.

Other than that your tank is my envy Mike, trying to aim for your style myself.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

You are way to kind Paul!

I am going to have to try that with the E. stellata. I have been waiting for the plant to throw off shoots to get it to propagate. You are telling that is I clip it, the rooted end will throw off shoots?

Mike


----------



## George Willms

I've never had that happen to me.....


----------



## rumples riot

Yes that's right Mike, the base stem will throw of between three and four shoots. It takes about 3-5 weeks and you will see the shoots.

Paul


----------



## SNPiccolo5

That's actually the case with *most* types of plants. Lots of plants will branch out after you have cut them down a little.

-Tim


----------



## Momotaro

You know, now that you mention it, i do remember seeing someone (Amano?) chopping down E. stellata in the book Aquarium Plant Paradise.

Mike


----------



## SCMurphy

Just don't do it with potamogetons, the old stem doesn't branch, but it might send out runners, cut these down low, but leave about 3 leafs, so the old stem is hidden. One that isn't in the "most" category that I mentioned so people would know about it. Chop the rest of them down.... :wink:


----------



## Momotaro

I thought E. stellata was one of those "no-no" plants. Guess I'll give it a try in my 10G before I start chopping up the 75G.

Mike


----------



## Urkevitz

Mike, the plants you sent me are growing like weeds


----------



## Momotaro

You are happy with them??

Mike


----------



## Urkevitz




----------



## missphnx

I am very new to the aquatic gardening and need all the help I can get.... which is why I registered to this forum.
I ran across this topic because someone posted a link to it from another topic. I have a 75 gallon, so I figured I would get some pointers from this topic. Your tank is beautiful Momotaro, it is amazing to see it from start to finish.
What is that stuff that looks like green carpet? (I told you I was new...don't laugh) 

Steph


----------



## Momotaro

Hey Steph!

The green plant on the bottom of my aquarium is Riccia!

Mike


----------



## missphnx

Great! Thank you...now I am off to hunt for it!


----------



## rumples riot

Hey Mike just checked out the stats page, Both of our tanks are in the top 4 topics listed, in fact yours is number one. Man that is a lot of postings.

Hail Mike top of the postings for his topic.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

Who would have thought, huh Paul?

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

YIKES!!

I have been "stockpiling" plants for our clubs Spring auction. The two grow out aquariums are pretty full, so I have started using the 75G.

I am starting to forget what the aquascape looks like!

Mike


----------



## Ace

Uh...it looked EXTREMALY dense....


----------



## Buck

:shock: 

Ohhhhhhh myyyy gawd Mike !  Are you gonna clear it out and try something new or break out the lawn mower and get it back to beautiful ?

I cant see one fish in that photo ..... :lol:


----------



## Raul-7

What happened Mike? You thinking of a new aquascape? Don't worry this usually happens to me after I get sick of an aquascape..


----------



## Momotaro

Same aquascape Raul! :wink: I have just run out of room for housing plant clippings! I am holding onto plants until our next club meeting and for our Spring auction. I might need another aquarium?!?! :shock: 

Buck,
I don't see my fish very often either..only at feeding time!!  

Mike


----------



## SCMurphy

I don't see the problem, that's what my tanks look like.


----------



## jcgd

I think it looks sweet. The two types of tanks I like are the ones that look over grown and the ones that look like pieces of art. Each plant perfectly places. That tank now looks like a bit of each. Neat. But the original was also AWESOME.


----------



## jerseyjay

You are killing me Mike. You are going to make me sit and register all yor plants again . 

Well done.


----------



## Momotaro

Hey...you are the GAP man Jay! :wink: 

Actually, most of the Myrio will be gone tomorrow. George is going to bring some plants to the meeting this Thursday for me. The rest is for the Spring Auction!

We'll get the rest of the club in planted tanks come heck or high water!

Mike


----------



## Jeremy S

Hi Mike, I just got some riccia and I was wondering if you could tell me which page(s) on this thread tell about how you made your riccia weights. Thanks.


----------



## Momotaro

Page 5

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

omg, you have 25 pages.....that's insane.


----------



## scott1000

I just spent the past 2 hours reading through this entire thing and all I can say is WOW! I'll be setting up my 55 in a week or so and I hope that it eventually looks half as good as yours. I'm so impressed!!!


----------



## Momotaro

Believe me, it is nothing to be impressed with.

Just take it slow, buy the best equipment you can, and give the aquarium the attention it deserves. 

I am sure in a couple of months I will be staring at my computer screen, slack jawed, in awe of your aquascape! 8) 

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I did a big trim and added/removed some plants. The big C. lutea in the center is going.

Here are some shots. Please give me some feedback on the new look. All suggestions and criticisms are welcome!!


----------



## wellbiz

Mike.

Crypts look nice, like the java ferns. I really cant see any room for improvement...

Jason


----------



## Buck

Hmmmmm... I must be a fan of the large leaf plants
I think the left half of the tank is too dainty for my tastes Mike... I love the right side, but now the tank seems to be divided into 2 and seems to have lost the flow I guess ya call it. I cant put my finger on it though. I gotta look at the older photos to see what I am missing.
The riccia musta got a good haircut because I can see the weights again... How fun was that to do ? LOL

After that pileup of plants you had goin not too long ago I was expecting to see a whole new look but instead you just did one hell of a clippin it seems, you are to be commended for stickin with a plan bro :wink:

My tank changes like the weather :lol:


----------



## Momotaro

I think the height of the plants on the left are throwing of the flow Buck.

Mike


----------



## Bert

It's got that Forest to Grassy meadow feel to it. I personlly love it. Only advice I can give is: Keep doin what you're doin cause it's workin! That was one hell of a trimming. Would have loved to see all the bags of plants, that would have been a sight to behold :lol: .

Bert


----------



## rumples riot

Looks great mate. Love your work.

Paul


----------



## chrisl

Momotaro, I too have a 75g oceanic w/ only 1wpg right now, thinking? of going all out for a planted. It's 50/50 real/fake now w/ commun fish. I've had it setup as a reef once and just don't want to go down that road again of massive amt's of time/energy/and money into keeping a nice looking tank. But seeing yours, and many others on this board certainly is teasing me though lol

I too agree, from someone who know's nothing granted..hehe...that the left needs more plants.

But really excellent job Momotaro!

Chris


----------



## Raul-7

Great look! Perfect trimming...just one suggestion, why don't you put the Cyperus helferi in the empty space in the back left?


----------



## Momotaro

I am leaving the left portion open. Kind of like a field. I am convinced the height of the plants on the left is throwing things off a bit.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Since this thread has gotten so large, and viewed so many times, I am going to try an add as many of the old photos as I can. It will be a lot of work, I am sure, but still get a lot of feedback on the thread from many new members!

I hope no one minds!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Done!


Mike


----------



## KyleT

Momotaro said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> Mike


Wow, that must have taken some time!

:icon_roll 

Kyle


----------



## tommyboy22481

Fender963 said:


> Wow, that must have taken some time!
> 
> :icon_roll
> 
> Kyle


 An hour, if you examine the time between posts.


----------



## Momotaro

Here is a picture of some Rotala macandra I picked up in a LFS a week ago

The plant was totally shot when I bought it. Leaves were all melting and the plant was super pale. It was so bad I didn't dare try and disinfect it in any way. I trimmed the stems added a softer weight, and dropped it into the 75G. 

What a difference a week makes! You can see the new growth. Nice and red. The older, ratty growth can also be seen. 

I am hoping the plant makes a full recovery. If it does, I am going to put it in the midground of the aquarium, next to the Bolbitus, towards the front of the E. stellata. it will replace some pretty darn nice R. wallichii.

I also picked up what appears to be some Ammannia senegalensis at the same shop. That plant was also in bad shape, but it is also slowly coming around. I will post a shot of that plant also if anyone is interested.

I guess at times it is worth it to take a chance on a plant that just might not be perfect. It is a bit of a challange, but it is a fun one. Not bad for $2.50 a plant!

Nothing ventured, nothing gained! 

Mike


----------



## Overfloater

I bought two stems of Macrandra from my LFS a few months ago and it looked terrible just like yours, however, after a few weeks it looked nice and red and after a few months I had a large stand of it. I recently moved across the country and I put the Macrandra in the tank after a refill with local water and within 45 minutes every single leaf was white and translucent. :angryfire Needless to say, I was not happy. I ended up throwing it all away.


----------



## Buck

Its always nice to rescue a plant aint it Mike ? , its even better to rescue them when they are cheap... LOL
Its also always fun to bring some stems back to the LFS and show them what they are _supposed to look like..._ They get this dumbfounded look like they wanna say ,... Did I sell that to you ?_ :biggrin:_ 

Great photo Mike ...


----------



## Momotaro

I have gotten some really great stuff that way!

Rotala macandra
Ammannia sp.
C. moehlmanni
C. wilisii

To name a few!

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Great Mike. I am glad you were able to get that. I purchases 1 bunch as well. Doing really good. 

We should hit that place together. Get some killies this time around. I talked to Charley, owner of that store, really nice kid. Was able to get 10% off as NJAS member.


----------



## Momotaro

I got the discount too Jay!

To all of the NJ board members...There are benefits to becoming a member of the NJAS. Benefits other than the great variety of plants and fish offered at our monthly meetings!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I have finally decided to give up on the Eusteralis stellata.

Consider me to be the latest victim of this plant! I was absolutely beguiled by this plant. I believed I could grow this plant in my sleep. Well it did grow, but not very well. The plant remains thin and pale, despite a generous dosing regime of both micros and iron. I added more light over the plant and fertilized the substrate. Nothing.

I am planning on replacing the plant with a few stems of Limnophilia aromatica. The plants look similar, but the L. aromatica is much more robust looking. It is a lot less delicate than the E. stellata, but will prove much more colorful.

Any opinions on the new course?

I will also need to replace the A. reineckii that was mysteriously destroyed. 

Mike


----------



## bigpow

Momo -> rich
Me <- envy


----------



## George Willms

Nah, he's not rich, just has good connections in the local area.


----------



## aquaverde

Mike, my E. stellata for some reason is growing fine (right now, that is), but the L. aromatica went pthhp.
IOW, don't ask me! :biggrin:


----------



## Verminaard

Momotaro said:


> I have finally decided to give up on the Eusteralis stellata.
> I am planning on replacing the plant with a few stems of Limnophilia aromatica.


I feel your pain Momo. I too had some serious issues with ES. I gave it all I could and decided to replace it with broadleaf stellata (MUCH easier to grow and is doing very well) and Limnophila Aromaticoides. I dont know if you have grown it before ( the aromaticoides) but it is really beautiful and provides a very nice contrast to many other plants. I am sure whatever you decide things will look nice roud:


----------



## putty

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6047

This is my aromatica. Very colorful, grows like a weed.


----------



## Momotaro

Beautiful Putty!

I am going to give the L. aromatica a shot. I should have it planted in a week or so. I will try to snap off some new pics a little before then. If the L. aromatica crashes and burns, I think I'll give the broad leaf stellata a whirl. 

I don't anticipate a problem with the L. aromatica though. I do have a very reputable local supplier!

Mike


----------



## rumples riot

Mike wish I could send you some from Oz, quarrantine is a real drag though. L. aromatica will grow like a weed in your tank. It does in mine. Just threw a shopping bag out the other day, most of which contained aromatica. Best plant I have ever grown aside from diandra, which grows even faster and in the high light that I have.

Anyway champ, your tank rules. Got the most views of any thread, great pics and fantastic design. I love a real challenge. Keep them post coming because I'm not far behind you.:wink: 

Hey BTW, Stellata loves to grow under MH's, so Mike if you want to grow it, thats what you need.:tongue: 

Paul


----------



## chrisl

Mike, Too bad on the Stellata. I have one stem of Limnophilia and it's green leafed though so far but doing real well. And so is my Didiplis finally. The Myrio Mato is also slowly coming around. Funny, the tanks 'green' plants are sizzling, while my red plants like the A. Rein. is just ok. 

Good Luck w. the new plants!
Chris


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks guys!

I am planning on doing some minor tweeking next week. In addition to replacing the E. stellata with the L. aromatica, I am going to replace the chewed up A. reineckii. I am hoping on planting the R. macandra I have been nursing. I have had that plant in a bunch in the aquarium for darn near two months now. Some of the shoots are doing great, while some have grown in stunted. I think I am going to plant the R. macandra in the front right corner. The red should really "pop" there. I am also going to plant some Blyxa japonic in that area also. I think the grass-like B. japonica will look pretty neat near the base of the R. macandra, spilling from right to left in the front of the aquarium. 

Good idea???  

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Fourth of July! Hurray! Another holiday I am stuck working. No picnics, no ball games! Have to stay in and listen for the work phones to ring. Against better judgement, I decided to begin my lay out changes. I got lucky, phone only rang once while my arms were in the aquarium. I was actually able to work with no distractions.

Here is what I did. I trimmed up the stems of R. macandra I had been nursing. I pulled up the Riccia in the front right corner and planted the Rotala. I pulled up the E. stellata and planted three stems of L. aromatica. They are still a bit short, but they should look pretty good once they grow in. I need about three more stems to form a nice stand. I will need to start begging. George! Jay! Help a guy out!!!

I then took out the chewed up A. reineckii. I have some replacement plants on the way, so the spot behind the driftwood won't be empty long. Speaking of driftwood, I took that out for a good trim too. I cut some rhizomes, but I mostly cut back individual leaves. I will have to pull the wood out again before I plant the new bunch of A. reineckii. Too many leaves in the back of the wood to shade the A. reineckii. I will cut the plant back hard on the backside of the driftwood to allow a decent amount of light to reach the new A. reineckii. Next time I trim the Java ferns I am using a hedge clippers instead of a pair of scissors!

I trimmed the Myriophyllum mattagrossense, the Bolbitus and the Baby Tears. I took the entire Baby Tears plant out and cut them. I then replanted the tops. I like to do this from time to time. Since the plants shade each outher out, I cut them, pick out the healthiest cuttings and replant. I think this helps maintain really green, well formed plants.

Four hour job, but it is done...for now. I will do some more work later in the week when the Blyxa japonica and the A. reineckii arrive. 

Here are a couple of shots. One of the trimmed lay out, and one of the Java fern on driftwood.

Mike


----------



## badmatt

hey mike .... i like the tank when it was retardedly dense 

-matthew-


----------



## putty

Looking good Momo. Very good. Good luck with the aromatica, you should have no problems.


----------



## George Willms

Woah! it looks so so.....empty....lol. Keep us updated when you get the next stuff to fill in. I think that come time for the next meeting I should be able to give you a few more stems.


----------



## jerseyjay

I have some L. aromaticoides but its growing rather slowely for now. Not sure if I will have enough for next meeting. I might bring some Ludwigia inclinata sp. Cuba

Few suggestions. 

1. Get rid of that M. matogrossense "green". I'm surprised that you still have energy to maintain it. 
2. Try to do something around that lonely Cryptocoryne. Plant more around Cyperus as well. It looks like both plants are placed in the middle of the tank without supporting accents. 
3. I wouldn't plant any single stem plants right by the side glass. Doesn't look natural. 

There is some reflection so I can't really look into the tank. I have to come over one day .

Good luck roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Any suggestions on what to replace the M. mattagrossense with? I am beginning to get tired of the maintenence involved with it. 

I got some more of the L. aromatica today, and some B. japonica as well. I am going to remove the R. walichii and put the R. magenta in it's place. I will them lift out some of the Riccia, and plant the B. japonica in it's place .

Pics to follow!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I quick made the changes before I had to get back to work.

Please comment!

Mike


----------



## Rosko_22

Looks good.

That's a lot of riccia!
The new right corner'll look great when it grows in a bit. Cut into the riccia farm a bit.

I really like the look of the heavily planted right side and the "field" on the left. Is there only the one crypt in there? Looks lonely.:wink: 

Dropped a paper clip in did ya? j/k


----------



## hooha

wow, beautiful tank bud.

Where do you get the riccia weights? If my glosso doesn't grow low I'm thinking of trying a riccia lawn next.


----------



## George Willms

I can't wait to see everything when it grows in. I'm gonna have to think about the mattogrossense replacement for a bit though.


----------



## badmatt

very nice roud:


----------



## Capt.

LOVE the riccia carpet! Overall the tank looks great.

Do you find it's a fair bit of maintenance to maintain the riccia and keep it on the bottom. I was thinking about doing something similar in my 72 gallon but have decided to try hairgrass first.

My tank will have about 2 wpg, no co2 injection (unless I splurge for it sometime in the future), and a sizable fish load.


----------



## Momotaro

Capt., the Riccia carpet is a lot of work, it needs pretty constant grooming. It needs a good trim in the photos.

Riccia is easy to keep down with weights, but I am afraid with your light and no CO2 it might not do too well for you.

Mike


----------



## unirdna

Lotta change goin on in that tank, Mike. Did ya get tired of the reds? I always loved how much your temple contrasted with the riccia. Interesting move on the right side. I look forward to seeing how it grows in. I lack the vision . 

Oh yeah, did you ditch your little, strip light? The one that was on the front? Was the JBJ 'enough' by itself?


----------



## Momotaro

I had to plant a whole new stand of A. reineckii, the old plants were destroyed by something! They are a little too short to be seen behind the driftwood.

I still have the strip light. I put it on every once in a while. I need to put it over the aquarium again to help give the Riccia a little "boost" in a couple of spots.

Mike


----------



## pphx459

Really nice tank and journal! 

Regarding the riccia, instead of using weights, I've seen the LFS wrap them up in packets using window screen mesh. I haven't seen the riccia grow out of it yet tho..


----------



## Momotaro

I have never seen Riccia grown that way, you will have to keep us posted!


The new A. reineckii is doomed. It has been chewed to pieces. The only reason I see possible is a gang of Amanos that have developed a taste for this plant... They are all over it 24/7.

Mike


----------



## Carlos

My Amano Shrimps did the same thing to my A. reineckii. 
Some of the older leafs are like swiss cheese  
They seem to leave the new leafs alone though, 
i don't know why that is :icon_conf


----------



## Momotaro

Hello Carlos! Welcome to the board. we are glad you joined, and hope to see a lot of you!

I am sure I am going to see more of you than the A. reineckii! They do leave the newer leaves of the plant alone for a short period of time, but then they go right after them.

I don't want to sound like a wise guy, but I have little in the way of algae growing. At least it seems that way. I have about a dozen and a half Amanos in the 75G, as well as countless Cherry Reds. I am wondering if the shortage of food is causing the Amanos (and Cherry Reds) to look elsewhere for a meal. 

The A. reineckii is the only plant they seem to go after, do you experience the same thing? Tell me about your aquarium a little. 

Mike


----------



## chrisl

I havent had much luck either w/ A. Reineckii under a 9000something bulb as well. No idea why and yet the 'green' plants are doing great iincl. L. reopens. Try as I may...

Chris


----------



## Momotaro

I don't believe it is a matter of lighting in my case Chris. Something is munching away!

Have you added a substrate fertilizer Chris? A. reineckii can be a heavy root feeder. Adding a couple of root tabs or fertilizer sticks can make a big difference.

Mike


----------



## Urkevitz

My Alternanthera took off once I kept it from being shaded by other plants. It is too bad I got discouraged and threw out all but 3 stems.


----------



## chrisl

No Mike, I haven't. Thought 'stem' plants weren't heavy substrate feeders? But heck, root tabs helped a ton on my Didiplis so who knows? lol I'll try adding some to the base and see....thx for the suggestion Mike!

Chris


----------



## aquaverde

Momotaro said:


> A. reineckii can be a heavy root feeder.


Always something new to learn! This is the first I heard of this, will be trying it out.


----------



## Carlos

I don't want to sound like a wise guy said:


> Well in my experience these guys (Amanos) will eat almost anything they can get there grubby little hands on. Unlike you, I do have algea on some of my plants and on the glass and they seem to eat plenty of that, but I also feed them tablets and other types of food, when i see that they won't leave the reineckii alone. In the 20 gal, which is where i have the A. Reineckii, it's the only plant they seem to be taking bites out of.
> 
> Has for my aquariums, none of them are ready for, or whorthy of recognition; well not at your level anyway :icon_bigg
> 
> One of these days I'll get ahold of a digital camra and I will post pictures and perhaps even a journal. For now I'll just bask in your, and other poster's, vast knowledge.
> 
> Carlos


----------



## Momotaro

I just can't seem to figure it out.  


Mike


----------



## Momotaro

The new A. reineckii is gone! It was munched away.

I guess I am going to have to push the driftwood with Java ferns towards the back of the aquarium. I have some H. verticilata growing in front of the driftwood now,more towards the foreground, but it may be too short of a plant to be more a true midground plant.

The L. aromatacoides I planted is really shaping up. I will post some new shots soon!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

UPDATED PHOTO:

Here is new shot of my aquarium. I just trimmed the Myriophyllium, so it is looking a bit wonky. I planted some L. aromaticoides to replace the E. stellata that was less than stellar! I like the look of the L. aromaticoides, but its growth patten just doesn't do it for me. It's arching form is lovely, but too unpredictable. (Picture 087)

I liked the E. stellata, so I got some of the next best thing, Pogstemon stellatus, broad leaf stellata. The plants seem to be doing well, at least better than the E. stellata did. I planted then along side with the L. aromaticoides. We will see which plant grows better and looks better. Since they are too similar in look, I can't keep them both. (Picture 086)

The right side of the aquarium is starting to come along too. I planted the Blyxa japonica, along with some H. veticilliata and some C. wendtii v. tropica. I like how the different shaped and colored leaves look as they intermingle. (Picture 088)

Last shot is a picture of the aquarium as it stands in my kitchen, if you are interested.

Mike


----------



## amanda huggenkiss

That looks _so_ nice, Mike. Very lush.

Is that some trashy tabloid I see sitting on your table!?


----------



## Momotaro

Supermarket flyer.

I get the feeling that the aquarium is at the point where it can go either way. A nice, aquascaped planted aquarium, or a mish moshed collection of plants. It is a fine line.

The P. stellatus _or_ the L. aromaticoides. Both would look like garbage. One will do the trick. 

mike


----------



## unirdna

Momotaro said:


> A nice, aquascaped planted aquarium, or a mish moshed collection of plants. It is a fine line.


Ain't that the truth :icon_roll . Love what you did with the right side of the tank, Mike. The shadow in the front, right corner adds a new dimension.


----------



## chrisl

Mike,

Your tank is looking very Nice! I like it. Everything looks very healthy as well.
What's the difference b/w L. Aromatica and L. aromaticoides? It's quite nice.
And do I see only one light?

Chris


----------



## rumples riot

Looking very nice Mike, but I think you need to get a metal halide unit. That limnophilia will go bright purple with that sort of light. Other than that, tank looks great.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

I wish I could do the MH, but they just wouldn't work.

If I had the MH, I think the original E. stellata would have done better. I think the P. stellatus will do fine with just the PC though.

Mike


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish

I am about as green as your plants with envy... Very nice!


----------



## ricedoc

hey i am new to this forum and i have a 20 planted that i just made a DIY co2 from the instructions on this site but anywho i love your 75 and i was wondering what type of moss is that that is heavily inhabitated your left side of bottom of your tank and does it have roots or how did you anchor it down?


----------



## fishyboy

think thats the riccia, no roots


----------



## tucker

I just spent 2 hours reading this thread, and i am glad i did! I am in the process of setting up a 210g. South American Biotope (waiting on my wood to decide it wants to go back to sinking like it used to- before i go planting). You have definately accomplished alot, and i am hoping mine will be half as good as your tank is. You have certainly made up my mind as to what tetra to use- gotta love Cards. Now if i could just figure out what cichlid to use, lol. Anyway, Congrats on an awesome tank man!

Tucker


----------



## ColinAnderson

Continues to look great Mike!



tucker said:


> I just spent 2 hours reading this thread, and i am glad i did! ...


Ugh, yeah, I did the same a few weeks go. :icon_bigg




tucker said:


> ... Now if i could just figure out what cichlid to use, lol. ...


I just ventured into angelfish -- I bought two marbled angels for my 29 gallon. They're beautiful. I'm already amazed how they differ in behavior from tetras and the like -- they respond to me other than swimming away when I approach. roud:


----------



## George Willms

you have angels in with tetras? what kind? Please don't tell me neons.


----------



## Momotaro

There are tons of really neat tetras out there Tucker! take your time and do some research before you make a selection. I am looking for a second species of fish to introduce, and I can't seem to be able to make up my mind!

Right George?!

mike


----------



## ColinAnderson

George Willms said:


> you have angels in with tetras? what kind? Please don't tell me neons.


Haha, wrong you are Georgie! 

A few white skirts and black phantoms -- though I'm probably going to round out the phantom school and move the white skirts to my ten gallon.


----------



## George Willms

ColinAnderson said:


> Haha, wrong you are Georgie!
> 
> A few white skirts and black phantoms -- though I'm probably going to round out the phantom school and move the white skirts to my ten gallon.



lol...I'm not wrong, I was asking you what you had. :icon_bigg I must say though that I am relieved to see you have some of th larger tetras with them. 

And Yes Mike, you are being rather inconclusive as far as what you want to get. :wink:


----------



## ColinAnderson

Ah, well I really just wanted to say "Georgie," and "wrong you are" seemed to flow nicely.


----------



## Momotaro

I think I found some new residents!

I was at a shop and picked up some really odd tetras, in really odd numbers.
I got five _Hyphessobrycon takasei_ aka "Coffee bean tetras" and three _Rachoviscus graciliceps_ aka "Bull head or Orange Blossom tetras" I bought out what the shop had of each. After a quarantine, I am going to put them in the 75G.

Depending on how they act, and if they pull out the hiding Cardinals, I will leave well enough alone. I was going to add some Blue eyed rainbowfish, but I don't think I really need to. Although I would still like to!  

Sorry my photos stink. I think I need a better camera!

Mike


----------



## Buck

Mike wait till you see those graciliceps mature and get happy... they get very distinct markings and are beautiful ! I aint seen them in a shop around me in 10 + years I bet. 

Great find ! roud:


----------



## Momotaro

The photo is real cruddy Buck. Here is a shot I grabbed from my AquaLog disc:


----------



## Momotaro

The Coffee Bean Tetras are doing the job....slowly!

Looks like the Coffee Beans are starting to do what I hoped they would do, pull the Cardinals out of hiding! The Cardinals developed this habit of spending most of their time in hiding, and it make the aquarium look fishless.

I added five Coffee Bean Tetras, and their boldness has rubbed of on the rest of the gang!

Mike


----------



## pufferfreak

thats great momotaro! For some reason I like the look of a heavly planted tank with just a few fish showing and then going away and another set of fish poping out, it makes it so more natural, I mean in nature you dont see fish galore. This is why I only have 36 rasboras in my 55 that has hardly any plants


----------



## Momotaro

The Pogostemon stellatus has really settled in! I put the 36W Aqualight over the plant to help it get started. The lower leaves are doing well, but they do have some holes in them. I have started dosing potassium again at water change time to see if that will help. 

The plant has a nice orangey color to it, and it fits in pretty well. My only concern is the scale may be a little bit too big. It will really look neat when the baby tears in front of it get a little taller. At least I hope it will! :icon_redf 

I will get some photos up sometime tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Urkevitz

Kind of looks like E. Stellata on steroids!


----------



## skylsdale

> Last shot is a picture of the aquarium as it stands in my kitchen,


Is it just me, or do your kitchen chairs look like the same ones in the interrogation room on _Law and Order: SVU_?


----------



## Momotaro

LOL!

I have never seen the show but that could well be! 

A little off topic FYI about Momo's kitchen chairs:

The Emeco Naval Side Chair was designed in the 1940's and has its origins in the military's demand for lightweight, corrosion-resistant equipment. To satisfy the U.S. Navy's rigorous specifications, chairs and stools were produced that could stand up to the toughest use-both indoors and out. These chairs are made of anodized aluminum. I was sharp enough to buy them well before they became the "design icon" they are now. They are outrageously priced now!

Mike


----------



## George Willms

And they weigh next to nothing. There is a McDonald's by me that has those chairs. The first time I went in there I almost threw the chair across the restaurant!


----------



## Lorenceo

Great tank Momotaro!!

wish my tanks looked that good!
your tidy cupboard has inspired me too! roud:


----------



## Overfloater

Aluminum is a great metal though a bit finicky. Try throwing a chair made from cast iron or steel... :tongue:


----------



## Momotaro

I owe everyone a photo!

Here is the _Pogostemon stellatus_. It is already in need of another trim.

Great looking plant, easy to grow. I'd recommend it to anyone...with one caution, the plant gets BIG!

Mike


----------



## GDominy

sheesh Mike... you certainly know how to humble us ;-)

Tank is looking awesome


----------



## Georgiadawgger

That is an incredible looking plant!! NICE!!!! roud:


----------



## Buck

Showoff ! :icon_bigg


----------



## sn8k

Very healthy looking plant you got there Mike - you got this planted stuff nailed roud: 

BTW: Would it be too much of a bother to post a new biggie pic of the entire tank? If I said please would that help too? :wink:


----------



## Overfloater

Momotaro said:


> Great looking plant, easy to grow. I'd recommend it to anyone...with one caution, the plant gets BIG!
> 
> Mike


I couldn't even grow the broadleaf form which is supposed to be easier.


----------



## Momotaro

Here is a shot of the entire aquarium. Please excuse the odd bunches of plants I have in there! There is some _R. macandra_, _A. senegalensis_ and a nice bit of _Tonina_ I just got from another member.

The _Blyxa japonica_ is a real monster. The plants have a red striation throughout the leaves that is awesome! _The Hydrocotyle verticilliata _ is getting lost. The _Bolbitus_ is another fiend! It is growing so big it is shading the _Riccia_. I would love to find a plant to replace the _Myriophyllum mattagrossense_, I just don't know what to replace with. I would appreciate any opinions!

I guess I should post some close ups of these areas as well.

Mike


----------



## pufferfreak

looks very nice man! Love the tank


----------



## amber2461

Incredible looking tank! roud:


----------



## m3th0d

Wow. That's an absolutely stunning tank Momo!


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish

Gorgeous. I cant wait to see it scaped with the Tonina!


----------



## sn8k

Momotaro said:


> Here is a shot of the entire aquarium.


Thanks Mike - as always, an immaculate job roud: 

BTW: What do you have in the breeder net?


----------



## rumples riot

Now look who's got a problem with stems. :wink: Still a great tank mate, keep it up.

Paul


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

Very Nice Momo roud: I have some E. Stellata that looks alot like that, I keep cutting the top and replanting it gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks everyone! I need to do a trim this week, so things will be back to being short and stubby real soon! 



> What do you have in the breeder net?


I have a couple of bits of Marsilea sp. in there. I am growing some out, and want to see if it grows out quicker in substrate of floating.

Mike


----------



## Buck

Tonina is a beautiful plant Mike... I also really like the plant in the front right corner with the really long leaves ... what is that ? :icon_bigg


----------



## George Willms

Good luck with the Tonina Mike. Let me know your secret if you get it going. I had no luck with it.


----------



## Momotaro

Buck: Front right corner, really long leaves? Looks Val-like? I think you mean the Cyperus helferi. Beautiful, billowy plant.

Mike


----------



## Buck

Yup... thats the one. It sure is an eye catcher ! Where do you happen onto these great plants, at the club meetings ?


----------



## Momotaro

Yes, at the meeting. The plant does pretty well for me. It should be ready to divide in a couple of months. If you are interested, I'll let you know!

Mike


----------



## aquaverde

One of the things I regret to this day is missing the Spring auction for NJAS.


----------



## Momotaro

Uh...I don't know how to tell you this, but there were over a hundred bags of plants at that auction. There we scads of rare plants!

Sorry! :icon_redf 

Mike


----------



## aquaverde

Thank you sir, may I have another?
:icon_twis 

Cyperus helferi is one of those more rare plants that I would have gone home with for sure. I don't want to know what else was there. You guys don't do half bad for a bait club, you know?
:hihi:


----------



## Raul-7

Great tank Momo, always changing to the better...Instead of the Myrio you might want to try out L.'Cuba' or L.aquatica. 

By the way, I noticed you have a hydrologix reactor...did they go out of business?


----------



## Momotaro

> You guys don't do half bad for a bait club, you know?


LOL! You know, that may be changing! We have been getting more and more plants at the monthly auction. In fact, there were more plants there this month than fish.

Raul, don't you think the L. "Cuba" might be too much like the P. stellatus?
Hydrologix has gone MIA. I don't know what is going on with them. Glad I got the reactor though!

Mike


----------



## Marc

hey mike-

keep an eye out for the otos and the skimmer they sometimes like to go in there and get stuck! i had to lower that little plastic piece so it wasnt as strong. 

Marc


----------



## wellbiz

Mike,

The tank is looking good roud: It still amazes me how great you get your plants to look.... I keep getting close yet so far....


Jason


----------



## jerseyjay

Looks good Mike. 

Any extras of anything ?. I can't see Blyxa. 

My fishroom is getting makeover - Reef / Killie makeover roud:

email me


----------



## Momotaro

Just did a trim, but I had nothing you would have been interested in Jay! the Blyxa japonica is there. It is at the base of the Cyperus helferi, and doing quite well for a semi-shaded area. I am not satisfied with that area and will have to get a shot of that area up for you to look at. I am open to suggestions.

Looking for some B. japonica Jay?

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Jay stopped over last night. I was happy to let him borrow my RO for his new venture into reef aquariums!

I was very fortunate to have this talented photographer and aquascaper ( _he really needs to post some pictures of his amazing 75G_) take a look at my aquarium. After a few minutes of chit chat, Jay came up with some pretty darn good ideas on improving my aquascape. I knew the 75G needed some refreshing and refocusing. Some of my thoughts were confirmed, other ideas came as a surprise.

I came home from work and got ready to go to work. Changes were mostly minor. I moved my Bolbitus and Java fern covered driftwood according to Jay's advice. Amazing how just shifting something to the right (Bolbitus) and moving something forward (Java ferned driftwood) could make such a difference. Instantly my aquascape reacquired the look of depth I had lost. I took out the Myriophyllium mattagrossense, and shifted the broad leaf stellata behind the Bolbitus. I filled the center up with baby tears ( I may try putting Didiplis in there behind the baby tears) and moved the Cyperus helferi to the back-center. I am not sure about placement of the Cyperus helferi, or if it will remain a permanent plant in my aquascape. 

All in all, it took about an hour. One well spent hour.

Thanks Jay!

Mike


----------



## aquarium boy

:icon_eek: :eek5: man thats nice


----------



## bharada

I just love that fern arc. Very dramatic!


----------



## unirdna

Very "outside the box"!. I love it! You gotta get this "Jay" fella on the forum, Mike. Are you getting by with the 260w JBJ only? Or are you still running that little strip light as well?

And where are your fish? Didn't you have a school of cardinals?


----------



## jerseyjay

unirdna said:


> Very "outside the box"!. I love it! You gotta get this "Jay" fella on the forum, Mike.


I'm here :wink:. I have been on this forum and many others since Day #1 but don't post much here. 

Mike, 
Tank looks beautiful. You can still tweak it here and there to you liking but overall, I like the tank a lot better now. Great job you did roud: 

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Momotaro

I am not sure about the Cyperus helferi. I think it needs to go behind the Java fern a bit more. It looks too placed right now.

Guys, check out the Greenstouch link in Jay's sig! Great site! roud: 

Mike


----------



## unirdna

Momotaro said:


> Guys, check out the Greenstouch link in Jay's sig! Great site! roud:


Where do you think I've been for the past 5 min ? The african tank rocks!


----------



## Momotaro

Jay took it down!!

He is going to do a reef aquarium! Can you imagine what that is going to look like? :drool:

Mike


----------



## Hop

Wow, things are looking really nice Momo. The health of the tank is fantastic. I wish my ferns would take on an appearance like that!


----------



## GDominy

Damn Mike...

I gotta nothing else to say really...

It looks amazing


----------



## rumples riot

Very nice Mike; real pleasure to look at this fine aquascape.

Paul


----------



## aquaverde

Any of my tanks ever get to looking this healthy and _nobody_ is going to be able to stand me.

Excellent, Mike.


----------



## Buck

Nice shots of the tank Jay took for ya, it looks great. I love the fern arch... I also kinda like the Cyperus where you have it but Im thinking its the Bolbitus that might be making it look "placed"... did you try the Bolbitus under the arch for giggles ? It looks like it is short enough to leave the arch impression in tact. 
However, I do think I see a couple leaves in that darkness, do you have something hidden in there waiting to grow out or does the byxa go to the back ? *OR* is that a reserved spot? I know how you club guys are...always saving a space for that _Special Plant_ to come along... LOL

Super healthy lookin tank as usual Mike ... I am sure you even impressed that "Jay" fella with your tank. 

_"Jay" fella..._ I gotta kick outta that one, great job on the photo's Jay and good luck with your new reefer venture, Im sure you will make it look easy. :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro

> I do think I see a couple leaves in that darkness, do you have something hidden in there waiting to grow out or does the byxa go to the back ?


There is Anubias nana growing in there. It is poking out of the darkneess!

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo

looks good! :icon_bigg roud: 

dont mean to be rude or anything but i liked it more like this :icon_redf : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=453&stc=1


----------



## aquarium boy

thats a nice looking tank man[aB]


----------



## Momotaro

The plants are basically the same Lorenco. The only plant removed was the Myriophyllium mattagrossense. The only Plant that was moved was the Cyperus helferi.

Things were getting a bit stagnant, and needed a change. Nature is always changing, it is always in a state of flux. Karl Marx once said that you cannot step into the same river twice, a great metaphor for the constant change in both the natural and man made world. I guess changes should be part of a nature aquarium.

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Buck said:


> Nice shots of the tank Jay took for ya, it looks great.


Buck,
Mike took that picture himself. Did a great job as well. 



> Super healthy lookin tank as usual Mike ... I am sure you even impressed that "Jay" fella with your tank.


I liked it indeed. 



> I gotta kick outta that one, great job on the photo's Jay and good luck with your new reefer venture, Im sure you will make it look easy.


Tank is already setup. Looking nice. Mike, you have to come over.


----------



## Momotaro

I am just waiting for an invitation, Jay! 

I decided to try and add a bit of Alternanthera reineckii one last time. Thanks for the great plants, Scolley!

Further back in my journal you can see my quizzical battle with disappearing A. reineckii. After suspecting a nutrient imbalance, K overdosing, insect larvae and possible alien involvement ( :hihi: ), careful observation showed my Cherry Red shrimp had an unstoppable fondness for the plant. They were all over it, munching away in a very unshrimplike manner!

A second planting of A. reineckii provided the same results, active shrimp - disappearing plant! This third and final planting will hopefully prove once in for all what is happening with A. reineckii and the Cherry shrimp in my aquarium. 

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

It didn't take long, but the "Grand Experiment" is over!

Once again, my shrimp have decimated the A. reineckii! Don't ask me why. I wish I knew what was going on! :angryfire 

Mike


----------



## aquaverde

Very odd.

I was getting holes in the A. reineckii and it was driving me to distraction. The only leaves that remained intact were the most recent round and whatever was budding at the very top.

Since moving everything into the 65 I'm not getting this any more. The only difference fauna-wise is I got rid of my two Ancistrus. There are large japonica shrimp in the tank, no cherries. I thought it was a nutrient thing. Don't know what I think now.


----------



## Momotaro

I really don't know what to think of it either. Everything says these shrimp shouldn't be eating the plant, yet there they are, all over it, munching away. Even the Amanos are getting into it.

Mike


----------



## bharada

I just got rid of the last of my Alternanthera. It too was the subject of massive pinholing, bit I never observed any shrimp causing damage. Also, my Ludwigias (repens, repens x arcuata, ovalis) would also develop pinholes at the same time so I still suspect my problems were due to K deficiency.


----------



## aquaverde

You know, Mike, I'd be hard-pressed to come to the conclusion that cherry or yamato shrimp were eating healthy tissue. I mean, how you going to tell the cart from the horse? Those shrimp will be all over any plant with growth problems anyway, whether it be due to deteriorating tissue or algae growth on the leaves.


----------



## GDominy

I'd have to agree. I've kept more shrimp then I can count and they only ever attacked a plant that had dying leaves already. Now the problem is, if hte shrimp are going after the dying leaves, they can make the problem worse, untill the plant dies off.


----------



## Momotaro

I understand where you guys are coming from, but these shrimp go after established A. reineckii. No other plants, just the A. reineckii, as if they have developed a taste for it or something. It is absolutely uncanny! A. reineckii hits the water and the shrimp hit it almost instantly and devour it shortly thereafter.

They decimated the original stand of healthy, established Alternanthera reineckii. Beautiful plants that had been flourishing until the introduction of the Cherry reds. I bought another mass of healthy plants from another hobbyist, and that got munched down in two days. Now these new plants got wasted. Albeit the last bunch was really immature, that doesn't explain the past two episodes. 

This is _*THE*_ only plant that gets eaten. The only one! 

I know my plants, and I know my shrimp. I also know what I am seeing! I am beginning to feel like the guy in "The Twilight Zone" who looks out the airplane window and sees the gremlin tearing up the plane's engines!

Mike


----------



## Overfloater

Hehe.. well maybe they like a little red in their salads. Weirder things have happened.


----------



## unirdna

Mike,

I have A. rein. in my tank too....and lots of Amanos. Would you be game for me sending you a stem or two? You have my curiosity - I'd like to know if it's the plants or the shrimp. I'd even pay postage, just to find out .


----------



## aquaverde

*nightmare at 20.000 feet...*

Maybe it's time to go into the shrimp-selling biz... :wink:


----------



## SueNH

I've got A. reineckii in my tank and the shrimp don't bother it. Maybe your tank is so algae free they don't have enough to eat?
Just a thought.


----------



## Momotaro

> Hehe.. well maybe they like a little red in their salads


They can go buy their own Radicchio, Overfloater! :hihi: 



> Maybe your tank is so algae free they don't have enough to eat?


Not to be a wise guy, but there is little algae in there...Good point Sue. 



> Maybe it's time to go into the shrimp-selling biz...


Maybe! LOL! I don't want that aggravation!

I am up for some A. reineckii, Urk! I'll pay postage on a couple of healthy, algae free stems. I will place them at the front of the aquarium, and keep a photo log of my shrimp and the A. reineckii.

Good idea?

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here are a couple of shots of the A. reineckii.

Tell me it wasn't "munched" away!


----------



## aquaverde

Whoa, that's looking pretty pitiful.

Is that emersed growth?


----------



## SCMurphy

Do you keep a bottle of Ranch dressing next to the tank for them?


----------



## Ibn

You should do another log of it...only this time w/the plant inside the tank. That way, you can see the progress of the damage. :tongue:


----------



## Momotaro

I would love to log the "Altenanthera Attacks", I just need to get some more Alternanthera reineckii!

Mike


----------



## Overfloater

You should put a mesh cage around the plant and see if it will grow. Kind of a shark cage.


----------



## scolley

Momotaro - My apologies... I haven't been keeping up with this thread. But then again, this is one of the "megathreads", and there are only so many hours in a day.

Sorry about the A. reineckii. You said it wasn't going to work out. But hey, it was worth a shot. I kept a tad of the same A. reineckii for myself, and someone has ripped it to shreds. That along with my new Rotala macrandra, and a good bit of my Rotala wallichii. But enough of my problems...

I've got some "different" A. reineckii that I didn't send you. Some that I've had in my tank for a little while, and it is bullet-proof. No one is eating this stuff. It's bright pink, and tough. Only problem, is that for me anyway, it's a slow grower. Here's a pic...








.


I'll send you a bit. I've got about 20 cherries, and they haven't killed this. Maybe you'll have a bit of better luck with this.


----------



## Momotaro

I like that idea, Bob! Needs to be a fine mesh to keep the baby shrimp off! :hihi: 

No worries Scolley! 

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Here are a couple of shots of my Bolbitus heudelotii. The plant is about a year old and has grown quite well for me. I pulled it out of the aquarium to do a little trimming on the Broad Leaf Stellata behind it in the aquascape, and to the Bolbitus itself.

I took these photos to try and give everyone an idea on how easy a plant Bolbitus heudelotii is to grow when it is provided with decent growing conditions. Good light, CO2, fertilization, and most importantly good water circulation around and across the plant will result in good growth.


----------



## Thanks

:icon_eek: that is a :bounce: load of bolbitis!! lets see it submerged


----------



## unirdna

I like the leave symetry. Do those leaves allow enough light to seep through to the lower leaves, or do they create canopy and die off. I've gone through many stem plants, trying to find one that doesn't create too much shading. I'm giving myriophyllum a go right now......course, that bolbitus isn't a stem now, is it .


----------



## Buck

unirdna said:


> I've gone through many stem plants, trying to find one that doesn't create too much shading.


Then bolbitus aint for you...LOL...this stuff grows fast and gets huge fronds. Its a beauty though, mine wasn't doing all that great and when Mike told me to move it to a spot with more current... WOW is all I could say...it took off and took over ! 

Its a fern and is used just like the Java's... easy to grow and beautiful. Thats the best part about it though aint it Mike...just grab it out of the tank, set it on the table, trim it... drop it back in the tank. :icon_bigg 

Nice Bolby ya got there Gov !


----------



## Momotaro

I have been tossing around the idea of removing the big C. wendtii out of the front of the quarium and filling in with some more Riccia and some Blyxa japonica. I have already pulled some of the Baby Tears out of the center spot, pushed them toward the back, and planted B. japonica there. I want some continuity from the right to the center portion of the aquarium. The Crypt has gotten so big, it is breaking that up.

Here is a previous photo, once again:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

I don't know, Mike, I think the wendtii is an excellent focal point. Maybe it is disrupting the flow across the front edge of the tank, though, so perhaps you could slide it back and to the right? Right up against the anubias in the dark there. It would probably slow its growth down somewhat, too.
If you just reach into the substrate and shove it back, it might not even disrupt the growth or stir up things too much. I've moved crypts a pretty good distance using that 'bulldoze' method.
You can get rid of it if you want, but I think it is contributing to the aquascape. Maybe it just needs to be adjusted a bit.


----------



## scolley

Apologies in advance for advice from a novice, but here goes...

There's a really lovely visual arch from moving from upper left to middle bottom. And I agree, the crypt is getting in the way of that flow. But the arch itself could use some visual support, looks empty underneath. So unless that is a design objective, bulldozing the crypt (as suggested by Gulfcoastaquarian) over to the right near the glass, and back to the midground, would be just the trick IMO.


----------



## m.lemay

I kind of agree with mike about moving the wedtii under the arch on the right side. The other idea I had was to move it just left of the baby tears, kinda between and forward of the(what looks like wysteria) and the baby tears. Another way to not disturb the roots too much is to get your hands under the root ball and pick the whole thing up, dirt and all, and move it where you want it.

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

The deed is done. 

I pulled out the Crypt tonight just before I went out to a retirement dinner. The plant was so big it was a real bear to remove. I had to break it up into several smaller plants. You wouldn't believe all the roots I pulled! I trimmed the leaves completely off the biggest plants, and planted the crowns in one of the grow outs. I also replanted some of the smaller plants in the grow out. This way I still have the plant if I decide to put it back.

I think things look better. The Crypt was so big, and it was literally pressed against the glass. It had really out grown the spot it was in. 

I replanted the area with Blyxa japonica. It looks pretty good! I like the swing of the Blyxa from the center to the right side of the aquarium. Blyxa japonica is a very pretty plant!

The Riccia around the Crypt was starting to die off, so it is going to need some time to rebound. I also let a good portion of Baby Tears grow into the Riccia in the center of the aquarium. Bad idea. that spot is completely overgrown and needs a ton of attention. I have a photo of the "Baby Tears Trouble Spot". You can see the difference in that portion of the foreground. You should be able to see the Blyxa japonica behind the trouble spot, and the former Crypt as well. 

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

The change is made.


----------



## Buck

Ya know something Mike, at first I thought I liked the crypt there but now that it is gone I like it better. Good call man... roud:


----------



## Jdinh04

I'm impress, very nice tank mike. I love it, can't believe how much java fern has grown.


----------



## Thanks

instead of more riccia, why not fill it in with more anubias nana? its sort of getting crushed by the java ferns now... looks awesome though, has a nicer flow without the wendtii


----------



## Lorenceo

ooooohhhh me like!  roud:

what are those little striped fish near the surface? they look cool!


----------



## Ibn

Nice going there, haha. Now, just have to wait for it to fill in.

Those little striped fish near the surface...are you referring to those Espei pencilfish?


----------



## Raul-7

I like the change! The terrace towards the middle is nice, keep it that way and I like the shaded area created by the Java fern. I'm sure th fish like it to! roud:

One question though, do you find regular Java fern hard to aquascape with? Would the narrow version be a more aesthetic choice?


----------



## ScottMorris

This has to be the greatest thread in forum history. That tank is just jaw-dropping gorgeous.

Scott


----------



## Lorenceo

Ibn said:


> Nice going there, haha. Now, just have to wait for it to fill in.
> 
> Those little striped fish near the surface...are you referring to those Espei pencilfish?



Yes.. just googled Espei Pencilfish and came up with a pic and some info, thanks Eric!


----------



## Steven_Chong

Awesome!

lol, maybe we're all just excited to think about what momo should/could/will plug that new spot with . . . :icon_bigg 

My initial reaction was that it could be room for more anubias, but then I realized that the anubias line would be the same length as the fern line then making them look like: ===

Parallel lines  

Then I thought bolbitis, but with only 2 bolbitis colonies, the scape would look flat and artificial . . . odd number groups are better.

If there's enough light in that spot, I'd agree with momo and just plug it with riccia/blyxa. Though . . . it might look cool to put a giant mound of moss there . . . :wink:


----------



## Momotaro

AH! Neat! You guys like the change!

To be honest, Jay suggested it to me. I was thinking the same think, but had gotten so attached to thew plant that it was too hard to make the change. When I ran into Jay at Thursday's NJAS meeting, he asked if the Crypt was still there. I realized it was in fact time for the plant to go. it broke up the flow and was pressed right against the glass. Friday after work, I pulled it out, as you all know.

Adding more Anubias is a good suggestion, but I think it would be too much. The empty space actually looks pretty good in person. If anything, I may have to move the Anubias that is there forward, more toward the front of the aquarium to make the empty space less "square". Adding more Anubias would also mean removing the Pennywort that is under the Java fern. The patch was doing pretty well, but the Crypt and everything else started shading them out. Now I am hoping more light will help them bounce back.



> One question though, do you find regular Java fern hard to aquascape with? Would the narrow version be a more aesthetic choice?


I am not sure about that, Raul. 

The regular Java ferns do just fine for me in this application. The shorter, fatter leaves play against the long thin leaves of the Cyperus helferi and the C. balansae. The narrow leaf Java ferns would simply blend in and get lost in the other swath of plants. Know what I mean? Also, the wood is quite high in the aquarium, most likely in the top 1/3 of the aquarium. That height would have really limited the use of the narrow leaf Java fern. They would be a great choice for me if the wood was a bit lower to give the narrow leaf Java ferns a chance to reach their full potential.

Aesthetics? Despite what people think, beauty is in fact in the eye of the beholder. I like the regular Java fern. They have a pleasing look to me, and that is all that really matters. roud: 

Here is a shot of one of my little pencils!


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice shot mike, looking good man!


----------



## Lorenceo

i must find some of these pencil fish.. i want them for my nano.. roud:


----------



## Buck

Momo said:


> The empty space actually looks pretty good in person.


 I agree Mike, photos are very decieving , you lose the feel of depth that you get when standing in front of the tank.


----------



## m.lemay

You were right Mike, the crypt had to go. Good move. I actually like the bald spot. A little beach perhaps. roud: 

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks, Marcel!

It took a lot of convincing to make the move! There is some Pennywort (Hydrocotyle verticilliata) in the bare spot. I am waiting for it to fill in. If the Pennywort fails, In might go with Dwarf Lobelia.

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Momotaro said:


> The deed is done.


Finally !!!

I told you it will look better 

See you in couple of weeks.


----------



## Momotaro

**This is a public notice announcement**

Never doubt Jay! roud: I wish I listened to him months ago!

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay

Momotaro said:


> **This is a public notice announcement**
> 
> Never doubt Jay! roud: I wish I listened to him months ago!
> 
> Mike


Mike,
You are too funny. I want to see that crypt as GAP submission this month .


----------



## oddball_from_ac

hey jay and mike i just joined the forum (see mike the proding worked) i have got some gap stuff for this month  
dylan


----------



## Momotaro

Dylan! Hey guys, Dylan is my man! Great kid who works down at the LFS! He is also a member of NJAS.

I might not be able to make the meeting (working). What are you bringing for points?

Did you see my CO2 reactor, Dylan. I think we could probably whip another one up.

Mike


----------



## oddball_from_ac

just the usual stuff you can grow with a flash light java moss, java fern, salvinia. maybe some of the ludwigia(depends on how big it is) maybe even some didiplis
dylan 
ps i gatta get a digger planted tank goin


----------



## oddball_from_ac

darn i meant bigger stupid keyboard
lol


----------



## Momotaro

_*Sniff* *Sniff*_

Ladies and gentlemen, another planted aquarium enthusiast is born! Right on my journal to boot!

_*Sniff* *Sniff*_

I am so proud of Dylan I could cry! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Buck

Any friend of Mikes has got to be OK!

Welcome to the forums Dylan. roud: 

And here I thought I was gonna see a new photo...what a scam ! :icon_frow


----------



## Momotaro

Sorry about that Buck!

Things are looking pretty darn well, so I will have to get a couple of new shots off tomorrow for you!

I had to replace my UV sterilizer! :angryfire I noticed the bulb was out on Saturday. I disconnected the unit and bypassed it (thank goodness I plumbed it in with the double tap connectors!). When I opened the unit to pull out the bulb, I noticed a lot of metallic flakes inside. I decided to open up the unit for further inspection and the crystal sleeve the bulb sits in just about fell out. The seal was broken and the UV was shot!  I guess it laid still enough to prevent it from falling out while it was running, but it was a good thing it didn't fail while the unit was in operation! I ordered a new one from That Fish Place on Saturday afternoon and had it today by noon! Alls well that ends well, but my pocket is a bit lighter!

Mike


----------



## Thanks

Thats a bummer... :icon_frow 
Mike, you're approaching the magic number of... 50,000 views. Guys! Lets make it happen!
When it does, you should send us all some free riccia from your lawn roud: as a sort of... thanks :tongue:


----------



## Lorenceo

Refresh refresh refresh refresh... are we at 50,000 views yet? roud: 

Bummer about the UV Mike, but at least you found it before it flooded your floor!

Any updates? :icon_bigg


----------



## Marc

Thanks said:


> Thats a bummer... :icon_frow
> Mike, you're approaching the magic number of... 50,000 views. Guys! Lets make it happen!
> When it does, you should send us all some free riccia from your lawn roud: as a sort of... thanks :tongue:


lol i'll take some of that lucky riccia!


----------



## Aussie_Star

Your tank is amazing, i cant wait to get my 187 going. Can you give me some infor on the Hydrologix CO2 reactor, i looking for a reactor for my system and i have seen alot of people with them so they must be worth it.


----------



## unirdna

Mike,

The exact same thing happed to my TT (granted, it happened right away and not 2 years later). If you have an older unit - one without the clear end-cap - the sleeve was mounted with a chincy squeeze of silicone. The new ones are much more solid; held by silicone and caulk. 

When mine took a [email protected], I called Bigals, they in turn pointed me strait to Coralife. Coralife replace the entire unit.....but that was within a couple months, not years :\.


----------



## Momotaro

Hydrologix went out of business Aussie Star, so getting one would be quite the accomplishment! I am thinking about constructing a similar one myself, so I will let you know how I make out!

Here are a couple of photos:


















Here are some of the Espeis










Mike


----------



## Urkevitz

I really like the way the bolbitis and stellata look together.


----------



## Buck

Gorgeous Mike !
Wouldnt you like to just freeze the stellata growth as it is right now... LOL , its the perfect height, width and color to make that side purrfect and the blyxa is stunning, one of these days mine might grow ! I think Im gonna pull mine out of the tank, spank it , show it these photos and put it in a corner of my tank on time out just to teach it a lesson ! 

Lookin Ssssssweeet man... roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks Buck.

The Broad Leaf stellata does look nice against the Bolbitus. I did a pretty bad job replanting it after a trim. I think it looks a bit to round and mounded. I usually try and replant it in kind of a half pyramid shape.

I am thinking of pulling out most of the Blyxa japonica on the extreme right hand side of the aquarium and letting the Hydrocotyle verticilliata (Pennywort) fill in the area. I love the Blyxa, but I am starting to think it may be neat to have that wave of Blyxa japonica from the center moving to the right picked up half way and backed by the Pennywort. I am just not sure. Anyone have an opinion?

Mike


----------



## xt87

Beautiful.


----------



## Thanks

i think that might look good, but i dont know... try it out! you can always move it back.

im still waiting on a reply for that riccia :tongue:


----------



## Lorenceo

Stunning.. absolutley stunning. :drool: 


Other than the espi's and the cardinals, what other inhabitants are in there?


----------



## oddball_from_ac

sheesh no wonder why you have so many gap points thats a tropical rainforest for goodness sake. 
looks awsome mike c ya thursday if ya get free,
dylan


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks again!

There are some blue eyed spotted rainbows (about four) and four Coffee Bean tetras. I love the Coffee Beans! They are quite active and seem to have distinct personalities. The Coffee Beans have the aquarium divided into territories. They allow a certain amount of leeway into each other's space, but then clamp down and chase the intruder out. Pretty funny!

Mike


----------



## FMZ

Really nice looking tank, wishing someday mine would look like yours


----------



## Lorenceo

So you've also taken out the gold rams?
Those were nice
Eh, your tank Mike!


----------



## Aussie_Star

Momotaro said:


> Hydrologix went out of business Aussie Star, so getting one would be quite the accomplishment! I am thinking about constructing a similar one myself, so I will let you know how I make out!
> 
> damn it. I need a good reactor for my 187 any have any ideas or links


----------



## Momotaro

*Ugh!*

Ugh! I think the time has come!

My Java fern has been looking pretty bad as of late. I mean _really_ bad! Some leaves are turning black, and it has really started to overgrow both the wood and its space in the aquarium. I did some trimming and pulling off of plantlets yesterday and I could have gone on forever.

I think it is time to pull off the ferns an re-attach them. Allow for some new, fresh growth. While I am pretty sure it is a "must do", I am really dreading the work and the crummy look I am going to have for quite a while! 

Any words of encouragement for me?

Mike


----------



## rain-

I'm in love  

You are so good with this stuff that I bet the tank will be looking good at no time after re-attaching the ferns roud:


----------



## Lorenceo

Dont worry Mike, whatever you do I'm sure it will look great!

Would you happen to have any large pics of your tank?? Say around 1024x768?


----------



## Buck

Thats no easy task, them suckers get a good hold of a piece of wood and dont want to let go when they have been sitting that long.

Good Luck Soldier ! been there done that and I dont envy the task...


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

You're tank look's superb Mike, I feel for you on the Fern prune..I did that a few week's ago, they are really looking much better now, so in a couple of week's, you will be glad you did it. :wink:


----------



## Momotaro

You are being optimistic, Craig! I hope it only takes a couple of weeks!

I will tackle that job week after next. I have the week off, and figure that is the best time to tackle such a big task. Such a huge mass of plants, all interwoven! :icon_conf 

I think I'll drop by the hardware store tomorrow and pick up one of those inexpensive cement tubs they sell. $9.00 gets you a pretty good sized black plastic tub, perfect for the job at hand!

Mike


----------



## bastalker

> I think Im gonna pull mine out of the tank, spank it , show it these photos and put it in a corner of my tank on time out just to teach it a lesson !


 :hihi: roud: 

That is just simply jaw dropping awsome Mike!! roud: 

Right after I saw yer latest pics, I went an put a big black garbage bag over mine! :wink:


----------



## m.lemay

The tank looks fantastic Mike. Definitely Amanoesque, and from here it looks like a show tank. Beautiful job! roud: 

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks everyone!

You know, I have some narrow leaf Java fern kicking around....

Should I "replant" the regular Java fern or should I replace it with the narrow leaf Java fern?

Mike


----------



## Thanks

whatever you want mike, they both look great. You could mix the two.

689 views to go! :tongue: 

i want riccia.


----------



## Jdinh04

*Wow!*

WOW!
Great job mike, your tank looks very inspiring. I love the growth on all your plants, they look great!

Keep it up, whom never knows what it would look like in the next 2 years?


----------



## Thanks

50,000 view anniversary! 
yeah mike!

free riccia for everyone! :tongue:


----------



## Momotaro

WOW! 

50,000 views! Gee whiz, that is something!

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo

roud: Me thinks we shud get a big pic of the tank to celebrate! :icon_bigg 

*hint* *hint*


----------



## Momotaro

I tackled the ferns!

YIKES! What a job!

Initially, I thought I would be able to pull the wood out of the aquarium and pick the baby and juvenile fern plants out of the mass of ferns. I figured doing that would thin the plants out, provide more light to the bigger "Mother" plants, and allow the bigger "Mother" plants to grow without being sapped by the smaller ferns. Nice plan!

When I got the wood out of the aquarium, I realized I'd have to change my approach. The mass of ferns was so tight that pulling them apart was going to be darn near impossible. In addition, the plants were so thick that they were falling off of the wood. They were bound to each other, but not to the wood anymore! :icon_eek: To add to that, a lot of the ferns weren't in the best condition either. :icon_conf 

I got down on the floor with a couple of pans, the mortar tub and a couple of pairs of scissors and got to work. Pulling, cutting, and snipping, I got the ferns apart. I must have picked through the piles a couple of times and decided to use the best _smaller _ ferns I could find. I was going to use some of the larger ferns, but I figured by using the smaller plants I would be allowing the plants more growing room and let more light reach the plants placed around the bottom of the wood. That would give those plants a good head start and a chance to fill in before the Java ferns on the wood fill in and block out the light a bit. I can see the Cyperus helferi, Crypt balansae and the Hydrocotyle verticilliata already looking a bit "perkier".

The selected ferns were cleaned up a bit and twist tied back onto the wood. Heavens knows how long it is going to take for the Java fern to grow back in, but I am sure it eventually will.

I just hope the plants hurry it up a bit! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo

Woah :icon_eek: 
That is a lot of java fern! :icon_eek:

What are you gonna do with all of the ones you took off?


----------



## GTApuffgal

*Momotaro's 75G*



Thanks said:


> 50,000 view anniversary!
> yeah mike!
> 
> free riccia for everyone! :tongue:


YAY!!!!!!! (And free Java Fern too!)

BTW - you're so poopular!!! We're not worthy, we're not worthy...

Kathy


----------



## Thanks

yes we are :wink: 

mike! wow! thats a lot of ferns. That even beats my pile of javas. Don't worry, they'll grow back to original size in about a month

I just got back from a week in Florida, and my tank is in perfect condition! It's amazing! :tongue:


----------



## yznj99

You should sell those ferns with the driftwood, I say they worth a hundred dollars easily roud:


----------



## Thanks

100 bucks?! if you had a nice piece of driftwood, I bet a lot of us here would send you a slightly less amount of ferns if you pay shipping. Once the Javas take off, there's no stopping the baby plants. Every 2 weeks I have 1/8th pound to deal with.


----------



## Thanks

full tank shot por favor :wink:


----------



## yznj99

Thanks said:


> 100 bucks?! if you had a nice piece of driftwood, I bet a lot of us here would send you a slightly less amount of ferns if you pay shipping. Once the Javas take off, there's no stopping the baby plants. Every 2 weeks I have 1/8th pound to deal with.


Well a large piece of java fern with 10 leaves or so costs $10+ at my local LFS, when I first purchased java fern I got three tiny plantlets for $3, they had black leaves and such and took off very slowly. If you have lots of extra java ferns I am more than willing to pay shipping (maybe extra :wink: ) to get them off your hands


----------



## Overfloater

I have a slightly bigger java fern bush. Yes, in theory it's worth some money and you can be damn sure your LFS would sell it for that if they could actually grow it; however I think among hobbyists, it would not go for such high value. 

I throw out quite a bit of java every week also. In a high light/CO2 setup it does grow very fast.


----------



## Momotaro

I guess the inevitable is starting to happen.

The big bush of Bolbitus in my aquarium is just starting to get huge...check that, _massive_! I would trim it and clip the rhizome, but it is getting beyond that. It is also shading much of the foreground, and killing off a good portion of the Riccia. I don't mind that, but the plant is starting to look out of place. I love that plant! Great color and shape. Problem is what to do? I could really use some input.

I was thinking about taking the Bolbitus, and twisting it on an angle, with the front corner (left side of the plant looking at it) toward the front of the glass, and the rear corner (right side of the plant looking at it) toward the rear of the aquarium. I'll try to get the weeping portion of the plant to lay toward the center of the aquarium. Next move would be to move the Broad Leaf Stellata behind the Bolbitus and then find a plant to transition from the Bolbitus to the Bylxa in the center of the aquarium. Some color would be nice. I'd love to try A. reineckii again, but thats impossible. I was thinking of some L. glandulosa kept really short. I don't know! Thats why I am asking for some ideas!

Let me know if you need a photo.

Mike


----------



## Magnus

> The big bush of Bolbitus in my aquarium is just starting to get huge...check that, massive! I would trim it and clip the rhizome, but it is getting beyond that. It is also shading much of the foreground, and killing off a good portion of the Riccia. I don't mind that, but the plant is starting to look out of place. I love that plant! Great color and shape. Problem is what to do? I could really use some input.


My tank has an empty spot on the driftwood right by the filter output. I wonder what plant would love the current, and doesn't mind being attached to driftwoods...
















, please?


----------



## Thanks

i agree. Mike, when you redid your java fern, was it because some were turning black/brown near the bottom, and the browness worked its way up? That's happening to me now, and it seems like it's spreading from leaf to leaf.


----------



## oddball_from_ac

any updated pics mike? and how's the nanna petite doin?
dylan


----------



## Thanks

Happy birthday. I just saw the bar at the bottom. roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Petite is doing fine, Dylan! It is a typical Anubias...a real slow grower!

Thanks for the "Happy Birthday"! I really appreciate the wishes! roud: 

Mike


----------



## morinfen

Hey theres something missing to this tank that would make it look unbelievable! What could it be...hmmmm...I KNOW.... you should add a red tiger lotus in there, the large red tiger leaves would look absolutely amazing!!!! This is one of the nicest tanks ive seen!

Sincerely,
Nate roud:


----------



## planterskillz

totally awesome tank. very good setup. thats all i have to say.


----------



## Momotaro

The color of the Tiger Lotus would be nice, but I think the size of it would throw things off scale. Most of the plants have relatively small leaves, so the big pads of a lotus would look a little out of place.

Also, the lotus pads could shade out the rest of the Riccia and the Blyxa japonica.

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo

Could we have some pics Momo? Please? :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro

It has been a while, and things haven't been as smooth as they usually are!

I have had a real big problem with my Broad Leaf Stellata. Seemingly out of the blue, the plants shed almost all of their leaves. The only thing left was the tips, and as that growth got a couple of days old, it too was shed.

At that point, I had begun dosing Mg via Epsom's Salts. I stopped dosage with just a slight improvement. After some discussion on lighting as a potential problem, Tom Barr showed me the light and told me to check the CO2 level. Tom was right! My CO2 level had fallen to 23ppm. As soon as I got the level back up over 30ppm the plant started to recover and for the first time in a month and a half, look half way decent! 

Besides that growth is good overall. The Blyxa japonica has exploded! Blyxa japonica plants are so over grown they are as big as the Bolbitus. I'll snap off some shots this weekend.

I plan on a big trim on Tuesday. Always a bit depressing, but much needed! It shouldn't be too bad though. I am excited, I finally have some really nice Ludwigia glandulosa I plan on adding into the aquascape. I think a patch between the Broad Leaf Stellata and the Hemianthus micranthemoides would be good. I just want to tuck a bit behind the BLS and angle it downward toward the center of the aquarium.

Keep your eyes peeled to the Swap and Shop for some deals on Blyxa japonica!

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo

But no pics? :icon_frow


----------



## Momotaro

Here are some snaps of "B. japonica Gone Wild"!

Good CO2 + Good Light = Happy Blyxa japonica!  

Mike


----------



## Jdinh04

Wow, that is one lushy tank Mike.


----------



## shalu

man, I have japonica envy. When I received my b. japonica from the vendor, it already melted down to bits and pieces, still nursing the small plants a month later.


----------



## Momotaro

The Blyxa is ridiculous! It has just exploded. I didn't realize how overgrown it was until it overtook the Bolbitus.


Mike


----------



## Pete City

Nice,
I love this plant, I can only be so lucky to have as healthy specimens as yours.
Beautiful!


----------



## unirdna

You never disappoint, Mike. I love the new riccia "ski-hill" on the left side of the tank, as well as added plant-growth (into the old riccia "field"). Your tank has more depth now than it ever has. Makes your 75g look like a 120.


----------



## Thanks

holy crap. in a very good way.


----------



## Lorenceo

:eek5: Man those are overgrown.. Looks fantastic though..
I woner what would happen if those were left to keep growing... Would they take over completley?

Do you still have the cardinals in there Mike? Or did you remove them because you never see them? :fish:


----------



## Silent Running

Wow! That is fantastic looking Mike! I love the way the bolbitis cascades into the foreground. Did you have to train it that way or does the weight of the plant naturally send it that way?


----------



## Buck

Mike they are gorgeous...please tell me you are only removing the couple from the center and leaving the one in the far right foreground... roud:

Ive never seen such large blyxa's !


----------



## PJAN

Mike, what a beautiful Blyxa !!!

Gee, can't you bring some? roud: 
Mine's is still smal but know I know what I can expect (hopefully).

Very very nice tank. 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## BSS

Hey, Mr. Greenthumb! How long did it take your Blyxa to get that size? I just planted some but they're about an inch high. How long did it take yours? (I can take that number, multiply by 4 and set my expectations appropriately roud: )

As to pruning them, do you treat them like any other stem plant. I'd guess, top them and replant the tops?

Great stuff, Mike!
Brian.


----------



## kamla

Ooooohhh My God....

That’s a beautiful tank.. Mike..
May be I could see it in Person… :tongue: Hehe…

Verj


----------



## Myalgae

MIKE THAT IS AWESOME--Are you still using the same ferts and what levels are your NO3 and phos at.

Great Job!!
Dave


----------



## Momotaro

> please tell me you are only removing the couple from the center and leaving the one in the far right foreground...


That is exactly what I plan on doing, Buck. I am going to lower the center swath down and more than likely keep the big bush on the right.



> As to pruning them, do you treat them like any other stem plant. I'd guess, top them and replant the tops?


Blyxa japonica is less of a stem plant and more of a rosette. The plant throws off lots of side shoots. You don't trim the plants as much as you break them up. I'll post some photos on how to break them up when I trim down on Tuesday. The plant is very easy with higher light levels and good, consistent CO2 levels.

Nutrient levels are: NO3 ~15ppm and PO4 ~2ppm

When it all settles in again you are more than welcome to visit, Verj! I would also love to set up a delivery schedule for you PJAN, I'll bring the plants if you'll provide me with a nice sour red Flemish beer!

Mike


----------



## Marc

WOW I love that Blyxa japonica. Mike if you plan on selling what you take out please send me a PM. I'd love to try some of it in my tank!


----------



## bharada

Wow, Mike! Your japonica is as big as my auberti!  I got some japonica from another member here and if it does half as well as yours then I'm going to need to rescape that side of the tank soon. :icon_lol:


----------



## Ibn

Beautiful, Mike! roud: 

Gonna have to find some B. japonica now. Didn't think that they got so large, but after seeing yours, anything is possible. Would make a nice lead in to some Cyperus.


----------



## Momotaro

The real neat thing about this plant is that under high light, it takes on a striated red/pink color. The color is quite neat, but would never qualify the plant as a red foreground plant.

Mike


----------



## Troy McClure

> Blyxa japonica is less of a stem plant and more of a rosette. The plant throws off lots of side shoots. You don't trim the plants as much as you break them up. I'll post some photos on how to break them up when I trim down on Tuesday. The plant is very easy with higher light levels and good, consistent CO2 levels.


Hey Mike, any updates with managing B. japonica?


----------



## Momotaro

The trimming was a big job!

It took me three hours today to trim the aquarium and replant the Blyxa japonica. Had to cut back some of the Broad Leaf stellata, trim down the Hemianthus micranthemoides and I cut the Riccia back hard! 

I was surprised to find one of the Blyxa japonicas throwing up a flower bud! That is pretty cool!

I took some photos, but they can out pretty bad. I will have to snap off some more shots.

Mike


----------



## ming

Wow, I haven't checked your journal in a while. Very nice update. Are you by any chance selling any of that Blyxa japonica? I've never seen it available in my LFS.


----------



## Momotaro

I sold it all off, Ming! Sorry I missed you.

I am sure the plants will need trimming again, so I will contact you the next time I have a surplus.

Mike


----------



## rayhwong

Wow the plants look gorgeous. How much co2 are you injecting?


----------



## Momotaro

I inject to just over 30ppm. pH is 6.6 and the KH is about 4.5.

I really think CO2 is the key to growing big Blyxa japonica.

Mike


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Wow, your tank looks great! Took me two days to read the whole thread. I wish i could get my java fern to do that well. Congradulations, you have inspired me.

Sean


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa

Holy discus! When I started reading this thread I thought it was going to be like 10 or so pages... alas it's 43 so far (and I actually skimmed through everything)! Your tank is amazing and I'm insanely jealous, because my tank just seems to love algae, and some more algae, and a slight bit more of algae.  I can't wait for the next updates so I can live vicariously through you! :tongue:


----------



## GTApuffgal

Hey Mike!

Friendly reminder... Every once in awhile - go back to the beginning and just look at what you have done! One of the things I love most about threads like this is that it gives me hope! You're tank looked nice in the beginning, but it has evolved into a flippin masterpiece! The scape, the condition of the plants, it's just fantastic. I really hope you are proud of it!!!

I look at my tank and just think "there is NO way..." Then I look at this thread and realize that it really is possible!

Congrats on a fabulous work of art and thanks for this thread!


----------



## figgy

*Gold Rams ?'s*

Wow. Is all I can say once my jaw came back up off the desk. How did I not read this thread before? [wipes drool].

So now that I'm a one tank family, I have to choose fish all over again. Your gold rams are so cool. Where to read more about them? Do they get too big for my waaaay humble 29 gal-to-be? Are they meanies? 

Off to the library. No, don't ask why I've never had rams before. Grew up in the wrong neighborhood I guess... :icon_conf 

Figs


----------



## bastalker

Its funny....I have been to numerous sites, an have seen a butt load of moderators....I have never seen anything like the moderators on here have shown!! Buck...Marcel....You Mike are definately the ring leader! The things you have done with your tank are amazing! It is like goin to a bass fishin site, an seein someone holdin up a 10lb bass they caught durin a tourny to win the whole thing....

I might have not posted but once or twice, but I have always kept a close eye on it! I have to say "kudos" on an awsome tank.

Hats off to ya bud!! roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Thank you, Mark.

The aquarium has certainly gone through a series of changes, that's for sure! Different plants, rock, wood, even fish! It makes me think of the thread on this board about aquascaping being a design or an evolution. 

In my case it has been an evolution. Once I settled on a basic idea and basic components (Java fern-ed wood, big mass of Bolbitus), things kind of moved along. I found plants I wanted to try (E. stellata, M. mattagrossense and Crypts) and plants I wanted to keep (Riccia, Bolbitus, Java fern). The aquascape maintained its general appearance, but often featured different characters as it evolved to the point it is at today. 

My latest "challenge", so to speak, is dealing with the amount of growth I have had on the Java fern and the Bolbitus. The Java fern is pretty trim-able, but trimming the Bolbitus it tricky. I have been losing more and more foreground to the plant. The Riccia is struggling, and may need to be replaced at some point.

I am thrilled everyone has enjoyed the aquarium and this thread!

Mike


----------



## jhoetzl

Seperate thread for the 37???


----------



## Momotaro

Here is a shot with some of the changes I mentioned.










I thinned out the Blyxa japonica on the right side of the aquarium. the plants just got too thick and were pressed against the glass. Plants just don't look good when they are pressed against the glass. I moved some Hydrocotyle verticilliata into the are a the Blyxa japonica had occupied, and moved some Riccia in there as well. That has exposed the little piece of driftwood that I placed in as an accent piece.










I slid the wood with the Bolbitus just slightly to the right, and move the Broad Leaf Stellata to the right as well. I planted a few stems of Ludwigia glandulosa toward the left center of the aquarium, next to the BLS, and it looks great! The BLS and the L. glandulosa look very nice together. I can't get that rich, brown-red on the L. glandulosa, but the color is nice none the less.










I have let the Hemianthus mircanthemoides go to town a bit and get some height, and that seems to be working as well. The leaves of the Hemianthus mircanthemoides and the Java fern look very nice up against each other. 

Only thing left to do I believe is to eventually remove the Anubias nana I have growing on a piece of wood under the Java ferns. The Anubias looked good for a while, but with the growth of the Blyxa japonica in that area, the Anubias has to go. the area is a wall of green and needs to be broken up. The darkness of some "negative space' in that portion of the aquarium will really work well.

Mike


----------



## bharada

Momotaro said:


> I have let the Hemianthus mircanthemoides go to town a bit and get some height, and that seems to be working as well. The leaves of the Hemianthus mircanthemoides and the Java fern look very nice up against each other. ...


I love the look of micranthemoides, but its inner stems do so poorly when they get shaded that it's hard to prune once it gets bushy. You pretty much need to pull the whole stand out and replant just the outer stems...or never let it get too thick to begin with.


----------



## Jdinh04

No algae Mike?


----------



## scolley

Momo - I think the tank looks killer! It amazes me how people that are good at this can keep tweeking their tanks and constantly improve them. roud: 

I do have one suggestion though - I find the high spot of riccia in the middle a bit off balance. It it were not somewhat level, I would think it would peak toward the left side rather than the middle. My 2 cents.

Looks really, really good though! And BTW, it looks like there are some red/browns coming out in that Ludwigia glandulosa to me.


----------



## Momotaro

Ah! Yes.

I really cropped the Riccia last time I trimmed, and it has been growing back strongly. I replaced some of the weights on the Riccia, and that is making it appear to be mounding up in spots. Everything will be trimmed next week, so that should vanish.

Mike


----------



## bharada

Mike,
I look at your 75 and can't help but think that you need something BIGGER!  Don't you think it's time to wow us all with a 180g. :icon_lol:


----------



## Lorenceo

bharada said:


> Mike,
> I look at your 75 and can't help but think that you need something BIGGER!  Don't you think it's time to wow us all with a 180g. :icon_lol:


I'll second that! roud: 
As always Mike, your tank looks fantastic :icon_bigg


----------



## m.lemay

Wow Mike... your tank is freakin awesome. I wanna echo everybody elses sentiments here and say "You've come a long way baby!", and not that your previous aquascapes were shabby either, but man, this one is just jaw dropping. I agree with everybody else..... the only place for you to go is a bigger tank. :icon_bigg roud: 

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks everyone!

A bigger aquarium would be a neat challenge, but until I get out of this second floor apartment, it will have to remain a dream!

Mike


----------



## rain-

That tank is even more beautiful than last time I was reading this thread. You are a planted tank god.


----------



## scolley

rain- said:


> You are a planted tank god.


Don't you have to have 5,000 posts for that? :hihi:


----------



## rain-

Momotaro is natural, he doesn't need a high post count to be the charming god he is :tongue:


----------



## Buck

woooooahhh.... !!!
A charming god ?
Mike is there somethin' you wanna tell ole buck ? :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro

There is something I'd like to tell the world....

Rain- is my favorite person in Finland! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Anthony

Utterly amazing as usual!


----------



## Momotaro

The timer on the little 36W strip light I use to provide a little lighting "oomph" over a particular area once in a while has gotten messed up. Between having to unplug it to run a diatomic, or the vacuum has made the light stay on longer. All of the room lights out and just the single bulb looks pretty neat! I like it better than the moonlight I had hooked up for a while.


----------



## scolley

Definately adds a nice dramatic touch Mike. Are you considering that as a way to view the tank at night? Do you think it would mess with the plants if you did, 'cuz it certainly looks nice. roud:


----------



## timr

WOW.....I hate my tank.


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice, that tank could use some trimming  Have you ever thought of trying something new?


----------



## PJAN

Mike,

Very very good!
Mmm, are you joining the AGA this year?
I hope not.... :icon_bigg 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## SCMurphy

Just for a little fun,

Before:


----------



## SCMurphy

And...

After:


----------



## Buck

jeeeeezuz that blyxa is beautiful Mike !


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks everyone!

Wow! That was a blast from the past, Sean!

Gee whiz John! I just did a trim that afternoon! I won't change the aquascape very much John. I like the layout, and the plants I have been using seem to work well for me. I do a lot of tweaking to the aquascape. I add more of a certain plant and the position of those plants, or I take away and replace a plant. I may look to replace the Riccia at some time. I need something that can handle a little less light.

You are welcome to some of the Byxa if you'd like it, Buck!

Mike


----------



## Jdinh04

Momotaro said:


> Gee whiz John! I just did a trim that afternoon! I won't change the aquascape very much John. I like the layout, and the plants I have been using seem to work well for me. I do a lot of tweaking to the aquascape. I add more of a certain plant and the position of those plants, or I take away and replace a plant. I may look to replace the Riccia at some time. I need something that can handle a little less light.


Sweet! That foreground of riccia is really nice! Maybe you could replace it with HC, it'll take a lot but it'll look better.


----------



## cich

That's looking beautiful, Mike! I could only dream of _ever_ having something like this.


----------



## Momotaro

Things are looking a bit different now.

I had to move the Bolbitus to the left and angled it inward. The plant just got too big! Broad leaf Stellata is petering out a bit. I need another couple of bunches to get that corner back into shape.

L. glandulosa is doing pretty well. I'd like the plants to fill in a bit more.

I moved some of the Blyxa japonica to the left, toward the Bolbitus. I like the way that came out. It made the whole aquarium look longer.

I like the aquarium, but it is just looking kind of weak lately. :icon_conf 

On another note:

I woke up this morning to almost all of the fish at the surface gasping for air! Yikes! I got that real cold feeling when I started to notice dead shrimp and really got sick when I started to discover dead fish!

Don't ask me how, don't ask me why but the CO2 must have been through the roof. I quickly added two air pumps and did a small water change. I raised the spray bars out of the water to create surface agitation and added an internal filter with it's out put agitating the water's surface as well. Slowly the fish seemed to come around. They moved away from the water's surface and started to settle down. Ugh!

I have been depressed with the look of the aquascape, then I almost ODed all my fish. :icon_conf 

Maybe it is time to stop and take a break.....

Mike


----------



## Troy McClure

Mike, you don't have a pH monitor/controller for your CO2?


----------



## shalu

Sorry about your fish/shrimp loss, Mike.

Erik, controller can't prevent all problems. Sometimes it can introduce problems. If the KH of tap water suddenly increases(happens more often than you think, certainly happened to me before), and you had high bubble rate(which I did not) and rely on controller to shut off, then you are injecting far more CO2 than you previously did. That is only ONE of the possbilities that things can go wrong.


----------



## Aussie_Star

is that ricca or HC ?


----------



## timr

sorry to hear about the bad news. did you find something out of wack with the co2 setup? I'm always worried about mine i check the bubble rate atleast once a day.


----------



## unirdna

Troy McClure said:


> Mike, you don't have a pH monitor/controller for your CO2?


Mike does have a controller. And this is a prime example of why I don't use the things - they can fail. A steady bubblecount w/o a controller will never do this to your tank (once you get it homed in on the proper amount). 

Not trying to rub salt in the wound, Mike. I empathize with your loss. I know you'll recover . Hope the fish came around ok.

Ted


----------



## Jdinh04

Sorry about what happened Mike, I was scared to setup my co2 when I first got it, but everything went smooth, hope you can fix the problems!


----------



## Buck

YIKES !
CO2 dumps are the worst. I have no controller cuz' Im cheap but that Im sure can happen at any time with any setup.


> I have been depressed with the look of the aquascape, then I almost ODed all my fish.
> 
> Maybe it is time to stop and take a break.....


 Maybe its time for a new look, Im feeling rejuvinated digging into the tank this weekend Mike... sometimes a little shakeup is a good thing for the soul. roud:


----------



## Momotaro

shalu said:


> If the KH of tap water suddenly increases(happens more often than you think, certainly happened to me before), and you had high bubble rate(which I did not) and rely on controller to shut off, then you are injecting far more CO2 than you previously did.


This was it exactly.

I have changed the KH just slightly, and did not recalibrate the controller since the change.

Mike


----------



## jhoetzl

Mike - you and I and other people in NJ need to talk. My KH took a dive as did some of my fish...

It was scary to read your post after what I just typed and without seeing yours first, we wrote similar problems...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19919


----------



## scolley

Momo - I'm bummed about the fish! Can clearly see how that happened. Doesn't make it any easier though...  

But you said you only adjusted your KH. Why? If bubble rate contributed to the wide swing, why not back off on that too, to help prevent future similar problems? The KH change was only temporary fix...


----------



## g8wayg8r

Sorry to hear about your CO2 incident. I almost gassed my fish about a month ago due to controller troubles. I've got a 2 millivolt reading on the meter of my controller when I ground the probe to calibrate. I can't make the zero adjustment anymore either because something has been cooked. What I thought was 6.7 was 6.way-below-7 (you know, the test kit shows yellow). It's always a real scare and sad to think about.

Unitl I can fix the thing or find a controller that works (yes, I bought one that didn't!) there are other ways and I may make them my SOP. I've watched my CO2 cycle enough to learn a little bit about how it changes during the day and over the months. I've got my solenoid hooked up now to a timer that allows me to select cycles in 15-minute increments. I start the CO2 one hour before the lights come on and keep it on for three-more after that. It's on and off thereafter on the hour until nappy time for the fishies about eight hours later. It keeps the pH in the 6.8 to 6.6 range for most of the day. Considering that I left it on all day for 12 hours when I first started, that's probably good enough and will save me some gas. As long as I can keep the line pressure for my diffuser around 5 psi and the water company stays true with their quality (and they have, so far), the manual cycle should be reliable and help my plants grow.

Man, there sure are some purdy lookin' tanks around here. Something is going right. Maybe mine will bounce back once the hydrophila take hold and look half as good as yours.


----------



## Momotaro

scolley said:


> But you said you only adjusted your KH. Why? If bubble rate contributed to the wide swing, why not back off on that too, to help prevent future similar problems? The KH change was only temporary fix...


I have been backing down on the amount of RO water I have been using. The added tap water increased the KH.

I have backed off on the bubble rate as well as recalibrate the controller.

Did I mention to everyone it seems the fish also have a case of mouth fungus brewing. :icon_roll Noticed it the other day. I started dosing Furnase this week and should be done with the dosing cycle on Thursday. I am following the advice of tessoci and EoS and an running an airstone at intervals throughout the night while I am medicating.

I swear...if it is not one thing it is another.

Mike


----------



## jhoetzl

I hear you there! I think I have things back under control. But I am curious, with the high temps around here lately, what temps are you running up to by the end of your photoperiods?

My tanks are in an AC controlled room, and keep my place around 68-70, but my tanks where getting to 81-82, up from there norm around 78 all checked after full lights on all day.

I now run the airstone overnight, increased the surface agitation, and replaced the solid vinyl back strip of my glass top with the plastic small-square-holed stuff they use for needlework/crafts. With a little handy work and some silicon, it attaches to the glass top just like those solid back strips.

I get a little bit more evaporation, which leads to cooling a bit, but just enough to keep my temps down around 79.


----------



## Momotaro

Temperatures had climbed to over 85° during that wicked week of heat we went through. The AC in the apartment was running, but it was almost impossible to cool the place down. The plants did well, but the fish started to crash.

The cooler temperatures have helped, and the Furnase seems to be doing the trick. The fish are much more active now! The Candy cane tetras are so active I can't stand it!

I'd love to take some update photos, but the Furnase has really tinted the water. Looks like a blackwater habitat now!

Mike


----------



## shalu

My tank gets to 90F on hot days, even the external pump overheats and shuts down/powers up by itself a few times a day.


----------



## Momotaro

The cooler temperatures have really gotten things back on track. The fish are much more vibrant and active. The plant growth has slowed down and the plants look happier!

I have made a few changes to the aquascape. I pushed some things to the right a bit and somethings to the left a bit. I am in the process of building a "U" shaped aquascape!

Wanna see a photo? :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## Thanks

No. Of course not. Why would we ever want to see a pic? 

:tongue:


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa

So you're just going to tease us like that huh?


----------



## Momotaro

The "U" shape started to become necessary. The Bolbitus was getting absolutely huge! I needed to do something with the plant. I certainly didn't want to yank it off the wood and reattach it and start from scratch! YIKES!! I wasn't going to try and sell it off either. NO WAY!

Here is what I did.

I pulled the Bolbitus all the way over to the left, and twisted it so it angles toward the center. The plant now weeps inward, toward the center of the aquascape. Looks much better!

I also brought the Broad leaf stellata into the corner of the aquarium behind the Bolbitus. I "sloped" the plant in the corner. The tallest stem in the furthest corner, with the rest becoming shorter as the move away from the corner. I just ordered some more stems, so that portion of the aquarium should look fuller soon.

Ludwigia glandulosa is also sloped. I am not sure about the L. glandulosa. The leaves may be just a bit big. L. brevipes would have smaller leaves, but might look like the BLS too much. I am thinking about putting some Baby tears in front of the L. glandulosa, but I am not sure. Any opinions?

I thinned out the Blyxa japonica and pushed them back toward the rear of the aquarium. They are lining the inside lines of the two portions of the "U" shape, with a couple of plants of Blyxa japonica at the bottom of the "U".

I extended the Riccia as far back as I could. The whitish looking things in the photo are the Riccia weights I employ to hold the Riccia down.

Sorry for the crummy picture! :icon_redf


----------



## Jdinh04

I'm not quite sure what you mean by a U-Shape layout, but your tank looks great. The blyxa japonica looks amazing as well.


----------



## Georgiadawgger

I like the transition on the U. Things look great, it should be interesting to see how the progression turns out. The riccia looks great too (can't really see the weights)...how thick is it anyways?


----------



## awrieger

I like it! roud:


----------



## Momotaro

The "U" shape is the layout of the plants by height, John. Can you see the BLS in the left hand corner? See how the plants all slope downward as they move toward the center and then start to move up higher again as they move to the right? Thats the "U" shape.

The Riccia is about 1 1/2"-2" thick right now. It can get thicker, but that is probably the idea thickness for the plant in my experience. If the plant is too thin you can see the substrate and the weights, too thick and the bottom plants don't get enough light and the plant dies off.

Mike


----------



## andyg

Great job Mike, it looks fantastic.
I think your idea of Baby Tears in front of the Bolbitus is a good one. It might balance out the light green color of the Blyxia in the opposite corner.
Andy


----------



## Urkevitz

This is my favorite layout. No plant in the tank looks out of place. I am going to collect some riccia tomorrow and try it in my Nano.


----------



## EoS

Momotaro said:


> The "U" shape is the layout of the plants by height, John. Can you see the BLS in the left hand corner? See how the plants all slope downward as they move toward the center and then start to move up higher again as they move to the right? Thats the "U" shape.


Oh, I thought you meant those little whitish things were ewe shaped. They do appear to be grazing in that pic. roud: 

Seriously, the tank is lookin mighty fine Mike!!!


----------



## Momotaro

> Oh, I thought you meant those little whitish things were ewe shaped. They do appear to be grazing in that pic.


The tiny little sheep I picked up at the county fair didn't do too well underwater. I guess I should have gone with the goats. :icon_roll (Inside Joke)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. Whenever you make changes, you tend to be your harshest critic. It is always nice to hear a kind word.

You see the Baby tears there as well, andyg? Just a small patch, nothing too big. I am going to have to scrape up a bunch or two now!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

*A little maintenance??*

I had kind of put off doing a much needed trimming early last week because I knew it was going to take some time, and I have this week off from work.

Holy crow! It would have been easier for me to go to work today! :hihi: I knew I had a lot of work to do on the aquarium, I never realized it would take me five hours! Things were way, way overgrown!










I again needed to reposition the Bolbitus, trim and replant the stems, thin out the Blyxa and _replace_ the Riccia. The Riccia had started taking on the "sinking" characteristics. It got very dark green-grayish look, and would no longer float to the surface when it was trimmed. It looked dull.

I slide the Bolbitus further to the left, and planted more of the Broad leaf stellata behind it. BLS is a pretty funny plant for me. It doesn't look good when it grows to the water's surface, and it seems to take a good long while to bounce back after a trim and replant. I did the trim and replant. I should know if I did a decent job with the plant sometime late next week. 

Ludwigia glandulosa is doing very well for me. I increased nitrates and the plant is getting a beautiful red! The Ludwigia glandulosa looks best when it is planted three stems deep, on an angle ( front to back - kind of like this /) You should be able to make it out in all of the photos.

Blyxa japonica needed a thinning. Two tubs worth of thinning! :hihi: I replanted lightly with some of the smaller plants.

Removing the Riccia was an absolute mess! All of the dead Riccia slime and mulm....YUCK! I had to pick through the plants slowly and carefully to make sure there were no Cherry Reds in there (I wonder how many shrimp eggs I lost????) and get all of the stainless steel weights out. The aquarium was an absolute mess after I got all the Riccia out. I have a small bottle of Seachem's AmGuard I keep in my aquarium emergency kit and I dosed some since I had stirred up so much junk as a precaution. Here is what things looked like when I finished the trim and removed the Riccia.










bharada put some Riccia in the mail for me on Saturday and just as I was pulling the last bit of the old Riccia out of the aquarium, I could hear the mailman stomping up the stair to drop of Bill's Riccia for me at the most absolute perfect time! Great looking plants too! Bill told me they are the thicker thallused European type Riccia. I love them The Riccia looks nice and tight, almost like Astro-Turf. I can't wait for it to grow in! I thinned the plants out and placed them under the Riccia weights. 










Should be a nice thick mat in no time.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

The final product! Can't forget that!

I ran the diatomic filter for a while and ended up with this.










I'll toss in a few more small rosettes of Blyxa japonica here and there tomorrow.

Five hours of work. I hope it pays off!

Mike


----------



## unirdna

I can see your fish!!!

I look forward to seeing how fast that riccia grows in. Do you have more weights for when it starts to spread out? 

Is that the helferii just to the left of the Java fern; getting pushed by the current? The boltitus is just awesome. Nice to see some light over it.

Ted


----------



## Momotaro

I do have more weights waiting for the Riccia to spread. My gosh, I have a can full of them! Believe me, I am very eager for the Riccia to spread across the bottom again. I am wondering if I should place the Riccia all the way to the back wall of the aquarium, or stick a bit of Blyxa japonica there? *Any suggestions welcome!!*

Good eye Uni, That is Cyperus helferi. Great plant. I have some C. balansae back there as well, but I may just remove it as it really does little for the aquascape.

Mike


----------



## PinkRasbora

Hehe Mike, thought I should post here again. So here are my two cents.
Those ricca weights look so awsome on top of the ricca, that it will be sad to see them dissappear. :icon_frow You did a great trim job, that would have taken me hours :icon_roll . As for the ricca going to the back, isn't that how you had it before? the tank was so overgrown that I couldn't tell. hehe. 

-Stacy and Russ roud:


----------



## Momotaro

The Riccia did not go all the way to the back. I had a row of Blyxa between the back wall of the aquarium and the Riccia.

I am leaning toward laying the Riccia to the back of the aquarium, but could use a little more input.

Mike


----------



## scolley

While I personally hate riccia, for the evil things it can do to a tank, I do believe that if done well, it can be awesomely beautiful.

And though I would not wish a bad case of riccia on anyone, since you are considering going down that road, I'm sure no one will do a better job with it than you can Momotaro-san. roud: 

Sometimes beauty is painful. I hope you go for the pain, so the rest of us can enoy the beauty. Go for it!


----------



## cprroy73

Your tank looks great as usual. As for the middle section, putting the bj behind the ricca may combine the two halves too much. The ricca narrowing toward the back will make a nice path through the trees. Just my opinion.

Very nice redo though. I look forward to watching it progress.


----------



## m.lemay

scolley said:


> While I personally hate riccia, for the evil things it can do to a tank, I do believe that if done well, it can be awesomely beautiful.
> 
> And though I would not wish a bad case of riccia on anyone, since you are considering going down that road, I'm sure no one will do a better job with it than you can Momotaro-san. roud:
> 
> Sometimes beauty is painful. I hope you go for the pain, so the rest of us can enoy the beauty. Go for it!


Riccia is not new to momo, he's the riccia master around here.

Mike, the tank looks great... as always. roud:


----------



## scolley

m.lemay said:


> Riccia is not new to momo, he's the riccia master around here.


Correct-a-mundo!... that's why I said it!


----------



## timr

timr said:


> WOW.....I hate my tank.


i'm just going to quote myself......



I wish my only problem was to decide if i was going to put blyxa or riccia in the middle of my beautiful tank.


----------



## Owen

Just read the whole thread. Nice progression!


----------



## PinkRasbora

*Boo....*

Did you decide yet on the ricca going back to the rear of the tank? Russell suggests that you should let the ricca go into the back, unless you put a small plant there, but nothing that would really fill in the gap.

-Stacy & Russ


----------



## Momotaro

m.lemay said:


> Riccia is not new to momo, he's the riccia master around here.


I am not sure I am a master of the plant, I have just been able to outlast it....patience-wise! :hihi: It is a lovely plant and very, very versatile. You can achieve so much with it, if you are willing to commit the time to it's maintenance. If you are willing to put in the time, you will be rewarded!

I am begging to see the lay out as you have described it, cprroy73. Another plant in the back is going to pull the two sides together and eliminate the "U" shape. I am thinking I'll follow your and Russell's advice and pull the Riccia to the back of the aquarium. The only trick will be to keep up on the Blyxa and keep it from shading out the Riccia.

Mike


----------



## AoiGSR

After several weeks of reading this thread from Momotaro's start of the tank, I will have to say WOW! Great changes and it's inspiring me what to do with my 40. I've definitely learned a lot from just reading.

I'm still trying to find out what I want to do with my tank but at least I have a better idea 

Beautiful tank Momotaro!

-AoiGSR


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks AoiGSR!

It has been a long road, but a fun one! I have learned so much about plants and aquascapes through this aquarium. 

I think the biggest lesson learned was to move slowly. Do things one step at a time, and with some thought behind them. Every time I rushed or did something without thinking, I had a problem of one kind or another. Thinking, planning, then acting with care has really made this experience a joy.

My advice to you AoiGSR is to follow my lead and take your time with your aquarium! Try and enjoy the planning and thoughtful stages as much as the set up and planting! You'll have more fun that way!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

How about a little photo update?

*Things have grown in quite well:*

I added some Hemianthus micranthemoides to the right front of the aquarium to balance out the mass of Hemianthus micranthemoides in the center of the aquarium. 

The Bolbitus is doing pretty well. The growth had really slacked off for a bit, and the leaves started to turn black. I twisted the spraybar of the 2215 down on the plant some more, and I am starting to get some new growth! WHEW! I am hoping I will get new leaves along the older portions of the rhizome so the plant will fill in with new leaves. If new growth is only along new portions of the rhizome I am going to have to pull the plant apart and start from scratch.












*A little Blyxa japonica action:*

While the plants appear to be a straw/brown color in the photos, let me tell you, the plants are a pink/red in person. The leaves are so straited with red the plants are pink. They are absolutely lovely. They took on the beautiful color once I swapped out a couple of 6700K bulbs and went to all GE 9325Ks.












Mike


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

Mighty fine looking tank Mike! roud:

EDIT: may I ask what the back of the chair is for? or did you put it there, just so someone would ask you that..lol


----------



## m.lemay

> While the plants appear to be a straw/brown color in the photos, let me tell you, the plants are a pink/red in person. The leaves are so straited with red the plants are pink. They are absolutely lovely. They took on the beautiful color once I swapped out a couple of 6700K bulbs and went to all GE 9325Ks.


 My blyxa does the same thing, it's a shade of pink and gold. I hadn't realized that it was from the 9325Ks. I thought it was from 330 watts over the tank. 

The tank looks fantastic Mike. It's definitely a departure from your previous scapes and more colorful too. A few strategically placed rocks and it's perfect!!


----------



## unirdna

Mike,

I'm green with envy over the way you can grow Japonica. The stuff you swapped me is still alive, and looks exactly like yours, but is no where near that large (only a smidge larger than the day I got it). Also, some of that lovely riccia made it through my "homeland security", and has been popping up all over the tank :hihi:

Great photos!


----------



## cozmo

may i ask where you purchased your co2 reactor? i like the design.
thank you


----------



## Georgiadawgger

Wow...nice colors, scape...health!! I'm getting pretty jealous of the bylaxa you got there! I may have to try that one of these days! That L. glandulosa is looking great too!! I loved that plant when I had it!!


----------



## scolley

Absolutely magnificent Momotaro-san! roud:


----------



## zig

This tank looks really fantastic, i have admired this tank for ages, but i have to say its looking better than ever, it really is a credit to the owner(s) who look after it..........great job full marks roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks everyone!

Wö£fëñxXx: Ha! The chair is where it always is. The aquarium is in my kitchen, right by the kitchen table. I forgot to move the chair when I took the photograph! LOL!

cozmo: The CO2 reactor is an old Hydrologix model. I got it right before the company vanished. I believe it is built around a piece of salt water equipment. I know I could build another one, but it would be _really, really_ expensive and there are cheaper ways to do it that work just as well.

The Blyxa is a great plant. Pretty versatile as it can be used as a foreground plant in a larger aquarium, and a mid ground plant in a smaller aquarium. I will send some down to you Dwagger when I think it out again. 

Uni: Sorry about the Riccia! :icon_redf 

Rocks? Hmmmmm......

I'll have to think about that, Marcel.

Mike


----------



## Buck

Mike you have outdone yourself. roud: 
I find it hard to believe that your tank and mine are the same size. The layout you created gives a larger appearance. Well done again! :icon_bigg


----------



## jhoetzl

Wow, so that is what you've been hiding! Very lush indeed!

Now if we could just get some nice full size jpg's and some cropping in the editor from that nice new cam...


----------



## Phil Edwards

That's gorgeous Mike! You've done a great job with the lines of the plantings. Will you come down and do one of my tanks? roud:


----------



## Pseud

Dude, your tank looks fantastic. Good job man!


----------



## Momotaro

Buck said:


> I find it hard to believe that your tank and mine are the same size.


I think the same thing when I look at other aquariums as well! You see some of the Amano/Nature aquariums in the AGA contest and online and you say to yourself "Gosh, that aquarium looks huge!" or "That's 75G and it looks so small and intimate". I always get a kick out of how aquariums of the same size often looks so much smaller or larger than each other.

I have tried all along to give the aquarium a feeling of being bigger than it actually is. If you read through the thread you'll see I tried to keep with finer, smaller leaved plants (Myrophillium mattagrossense, Rotala rotundifolia) to give the illusion of size. I was always worried about the Java fern! However, once I added some of the the larger leaves (Broad Leaf Stellata Ludwigia gladulosa) the aquarium looked bigger. I guess the key could be keeping the finer leaved plants to the outside of the aquascape and the larger leaved plants to the inside. Removing the Crypt. balasae in the back right corner also helped to open things up.

I am almost ready to start setting up a 37G Oceanic Show which is exactly 1/2 the dimension of the 75G. I wonder how the perspective on that is going to work out?



jhoetzl said:


> Now if we could just get some nice full size jpg's and some cropping in the editor from that nice new cam...


Someone needs to teach me how to use the camera the right way! :hihi: 



Phil Edwards said:


> Will you come down and do one of my tanks?


LOL! I don't think you need any help from me, Phil! In fact I have you to thank for a few of the suggestions you made to me a few years back! roud: 

One more shot:












Mike


----------



## scolley

Momotaro said:


> I guess the key could be keeping the finer leaved plants to the outside of the aquascape and the larger leaved plants to the inside.


Funny, that's exactly the opposite of what Amano reccomends. But I tell you, it's hard to argue with success. That worked for you! The tank looks huge.

And speaking of huge, any chance you can include a clickable link to a higher resolution of that last shot somehow? I'd love to get a closer look at that!


----------



## Momotaro

Gee whiz! You know, I need a primer to tell me how to do that!

Mike


----------



## lumpyfunk

I finally made it to the end roud: 

wow Momo, all I can say is your tank is absolutly stunning. Thank you for keeping a record for all of us :icon_bigg


----------



## tazcrash69

Mike, I have to say that your tank is a living work of art. It's gorgeous. 

I hope I can put together anything 1/4 as nice as that.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Mike,

dunno if this is a silly question but do you have any idea what affects the color of blyxa?  

It seems to have quite a range, and while it has that pretty gold color now, I seem to recall it being the bright lime-green before, in this exact same tank!  

Tank looks great man


----------



## Momotaro

Good question, Steve.

The plant seems to have taken on that pretty pinkish, straw color once I replaced all of my light bulbs. I got a great deal on four GE 9325K bulbs, so I snatched them up and replace the two 6700K and older 9325Ks over the 75G and the Blyxa japonica just took off. So, I would say the change in the lighting is what facilitated the change.

Mike


----------



## Raul-7

Great update on the tank Mike! But don't you find that the 9325K bulbs "over-do" the colors on all the plants? I mean they make everything look off-color, except for the reds.


----------



## aquaverde

Momotaro said:


> So, I would say the change in the lighting is what facilitated the change.
> 
> Mike


Did the Blyxa really change color or does it just appear different under that light? The 9325K lights make the reds appear extremely intense (e.g. my avatar).


----------



## emoore3

I just spend a couple of days reading through this thread. All I can saw is WOW! Great looking tank Mike. I would get nervious every time you would redo the tank but then it always looked greate when you were finished. I will also be starting a 75 gallon (moving from a 55 gallon). 

Can you give a list of your fish? I am looking for another tetra type fish to go with my school of 10 rummynose. I am leaning towards golden pencil fish but I don't know if I will like two schools that have a similar shape. I am looking for a beefier tetra. And again great looking tank!


----------



## Momotaro

Aquaverde said:


> Did the Blyxa really change color or does it just appear different under that light?


The plant changed color over the course of a couple of days. The change was pretty quick, but I am sure it was due to the different color and the increased intensity of the new bulbs.

[QUOTE-emoore3]Can you give a list of your fish?[/QUOTE]

Sure!

There is a school of Espei pencilfish, a school of Cardinals (that do nothing but hide) and a five Candy Cane or White Tip tetras.

Mike


----------



## emoore3

Thanks Mike. What happened to your rams? They were the best gold rams I have seen. I am thinking about putting a few blue rams in my 75.


----------



## aquaverde

Momotaro said:


> The plant changed color over the course of a couple of days. The change was pretty quick, but I am sure it was due to the different color and the increased intensity of the new bulbs.
> Mike


Just one more reason why I hate that they don't make 96W 9325Ks.


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa

Yes I can finally post again! I've been wanting to comment on your tank for a while now  So... I love it. I think you've achieved such a nice balance of greens and pinks/reds, and all your plants looks so nice and healthy.


----------



## Bert H

Mike, just wanted to say WOW! Looks great. That bulb change made quite a dramatic difference.


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks everyone!



> What happened to your rams?


Lost them when I got hit with NTD.



> Just one more reason why I hate that they don't make 96W 9325Ks.


Really! Can you imagine 9325Ks in 96W?

Mike


----------



## aquaverde

Momotaro said:


> Really! Can you imagine 9325Ks in 96W?
> 
> Mike


Oh, I'd really like to. I really wish I'd gotten a 4' tank just to put GE PCs over it. I have two AHS 96W bright kits and one miserable 30W NO 9325K. I've considered rewiring one of the PC ballasts for a couple of NOs just to get the that light.


----------



## jerseyjay

My personal opinion about the bulbs is that they are way too pink. I saw Mike’s tank and I have to say that it works in his tank but I see a lot of tanks out there with those bulbs and they just hurt my eyes. Colors are a bit off and they make the tank look like a candy store. Few of my PC bulbs burned out and I had couple 55W 9325 as backup. I installed 2 of them and I just don’t like the effect. I won’t be replacing them anytime soon since I’m working on something big and will be investing in HQI. 

This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## aquaverde

I like the bulbs on Mike's tank, and I had a 10g that had only 9325K NOs over it, that I really liked. My plants really like them. But if they came to fit my fixtures, I would still mix them with my 6700Ks and not do "only" the GEs.


----------



## Thanks

Mike, ever thought about Discus? 4 or 5 blue or red Discus would go perfectly with your tank. I personally love big fish, but I know many feel that big fish are only distractions, and do not belong in a planted tank. Either way, think about it. I would love to have some myself, but my tank is too small.


----------



## Candyce

Wow, I just sort of skimmed though this stuff, but you make a newbie like me to aquascaping completley envious. I should stop looking in this serction of the fourm. However its good.. makes me learn alot and see what people can do. ^^


----------



## Momotaro

Discus? They would be nice, thanks, but I don't think I have the time to dedicate to them. I could probably do it technically, but I just don't have the time they seem to demand.

Candyce: You sure going to be an old pro around here soon enough. I can feel it! 

Mike


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe

How long has this tank been set up and running now?


----------



## Momotaro

It will be...yikes...three years in April!

Wow! Time flys!

Mike


----------



## uncskainch

Simply stunning, Mike. A real inspiration to the novices like myself on the forum!


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe

Momotaro said:


> It will be...yikes...three years in April!
> 
> Wow! Time flys!
> 
> Mike



WOW. three years? Not bad! Where do you typcialy get your plants?


----------



## Momotaro

> Where do you typcialy get your plants?


I have gotten most of my plants from fellow hobbyists and a couple of them from the LFS. 

I got the Bolbitus and the Java Ferns from the LFS. The Blyxa japonica, the Broad Leaf Stellata and the Ludwigia glandulosa are from Lowcoaster, and the Cyperus helferi is a plant I got at NJAS auction via Jay Luto. The Hemianthus micranthemoides came from Aquariumplants.com three years ago. The fresh carpet of Riccia, that was our forum's own bharada who provided that.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

My Bolbitus was crashing and burning!

The leaves were turning black, and were beginning to be affected with algae. The plant was listless and crummy looking. 










See how dark the plant was?

How to remedy?

I moved the plant further under the spray bar, as the plant loves water flow and directed the second spray bar right at the plant. As soon as I saw a little new growth, I started cutting out the bad fronds. I cut the plant pretty hard, right down to the rhizome on most spots and waited. 

The plant bounced back...better than ever. The leaves are once again that lovely translucent dark green. It is pearling and happy. The Cherry shrimp are all over it once again and breeding like maniacs in the rhizomes!










Amazing what a little time and a little TLC will do.

Mike


----------



## Overfloater

Hey Mike that Bolbitus looks great! Glad to see it bounced back. I recenly changed some lighting over to 9325K and my Blyxa has take on the same color as yours has. Interesting. It was fairly orange to begin with, and has now become more so. 

Tanks looks great as always.


----------



## cozmo

Momotaro said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> cozmo: The CO2 reactor is an old Hydrologix model. I got it right before the company vanished. I believe it is built around a piece of salt water equipment. I know I could build another one, but it would be _really, really_ expensive and there are cheaper ways to do it that work just as well.
> 
> pm me a price if you don't mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Georgiadawgger

That is a really cool effect of the bolbitus having that drooped look from the water flow!! It literally takes the look of a Juniper landscape my mom uses in the folks' backyard  Quite a difference there in the overall color and health. The entire tank looks great as usual!! You ought to take some snap shots for next year's contest!!!


----------



## rain-

Mike, you really are a magician. The change in that Bolbitis is just amazing! And the tank looks so beautiful. *sigh*


----------



## bharada

Mike, I had the same thing happen to my Bolbitis after three weeks of neglect during my summer vacation. And like you, I chopped it down to the rhizome and placed it in the spraybar's current. But mine is just beginning it's road to recovery. Here's hoping that it can make as spectacular a recovery as yours did. :thumbsup:


----------



## thatguy

are you still using weights to hold the riccia down? or do you have a new method?


----------



## jerseyjay

Mike, 

Keep adding that TLC. We will need it for 37G and if you don't mind, I will take small portion for my future 90G.


----------



## aanderson09

Stunning, absolutely stunning. How many water changes do you do weekly and how much water do you change? In my 20g I've been doing about a 50% water change weekly (it's week 2 for me) but I'm planning to only do 20% water changes weekly. I'm more of a saltwater guy, 10% is fine for saltwater, just wondering about fresh. Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro

thatguy said:


> are you still using weights to hold the riccia down?


I am still using the stainless steel weights. They are by far the best way to hold down Riccia. No tying fishing line or messing with hairnets. Nothing for the fish to get caught up in either.



aanderson09 said:


> How many water changes do you do weekly and how much water do you change?


50% water change weekly. I have been doing that since day one. I drop 50% on Saturdays, dose fertilizers, dose again on Wednesday, and start over on Saturday. Not exactly EI, but it has been working. Let me tell you one thing I have found out about this hobby. Once you find something that works, stick with it! 



Jay Luto said:


> Keep adding that TLC. We will need it for 37G and if you don't mind, I will take small portion for my future 90G.


We all have plenty of TLC to go around. 

The final parts for the set up of the 37G should be here next week, so we should be getting ready to work on the 37G soon enough. I can't wait for the rimless/frame-less 90G to be ready. You know I'll drive you up to CT for the pick-up!

Mike


----------



## unirdna

Mike,

I've followed this thread for almost 2 years. It is arguably [one of] the best photo journals on the forum. Forgive my emotional moment here, but the fact that someone clearly has registered multiple accounts (probably under the same IP address) just to slam on the star rating of your thread really ticks me off. Sorry for posting such negativity. I simply couldn't let such injustice go unnoticed. Whoever did this has a sad view of worth. 

Thanks for tolerating my rant. You probably didn't even care . If this thread isn't a 5, then none of them are!


----------



## Betowess

Absolutely wonderful tank Mike! I'm going to go back and look and look again!


----------



## Takechanmanus

WOW, great tank ! roud: You do weekly water change, plant trimming . . . How much time do you spend on your 75 G tank ? :eek5: I only spend 2-3 hrs per week for my small tank . . . :icon_redf 

Tak


----------



## Buck

That bolbitus sure is an interesting weed aint it Mike ? Ive never seen a plant love the water flow like that one and when it's mood changes , it changes pretty bad, pretty fast but when its happy, its just as quick to thank you !

Lookin' good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Momotaro

> How much time do you spend on your 75 G tank ?


I don't spend that much time on it at all. Maybe a couple of hours every two weeks or so.

The only stems I have growing are the Hemianthus micranthemoides, the Ludwigia glandulosa and the Broad leaf stellata. I basically mow down the H. micranthemoides and trim the L. glandulosa on occasion (it is a slow grower for me). The BLS requires a bit more care, but maybe 15 minutes every other week for a trim. The Riccia doesn't take much time either. 

Bolbitus is a great plant, Buck. I am surprised more people don't grow it. Just give it what it needs and it is a monster!

Mike


----------



## jimmydrsv

I was wondering if you do anything in particular to get your HM to grow into a bush like that. Mine stays relatively low to the ground.


----------



## Dr.Nick

Your tank is amazing :eek5: 

Nick.


----------



## Momotaro

> I was wondering if you do anything in particular to get your HM to grow into a bush like that. Mine stays relatively low to the ground


I am guessing my lighting is too low for the depth of my aquarium to allow the plant to grow horizontally. As the vertical growth gets taller, it branches out and grows horizontally.



> Your tank is amazing


I can't wait to see what you are working on Dr. Nick!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I was starting to get annoyed with the Java ferns. Some of the leaves we small, and some were huge! They threw things off and made it look out of proportion. I liked the normal Java fern when the leaves were smaller and more uniform, but this was starting to look awful. I needed a change.

A change yes! I discussed it with a knowledgeable friend, and my girlfriend and we all agreed. Now...what to do. I like the wood, and I liked the ferns (for the most part). I looked in my grow out, and there was the answer....NARROW leaf java ferns. Why not? The length of the leaves will vary, but the width should be pretty uniform. I'll do it!

I pulled out the wood, and pulled off the ferns as I had done in the past. I broke down the ferns and dipped them into a pan of water to be sure I got all of the shrimp out. I packed them up and rode them down to the LFS later that day.

I tied on the ferns pretty thick at first, and then remembered how nice the first batch of ferns looked on the wood compared to the ones I just removed. I remembered that when I attached the first set of plants I spaced them out and did not tied them on top of each other. Growth was nice. The whole thing had a nice shape. The second time I did it, I tied the ferns up in big batches. I think the big batches didn't work out because the plants rhizomes grew all over each other and made a tangled mess. So I untied the ferns and tied them on by long, single rhizomes. We'll see what happens.

I also split up the Cyperus helferi and planted them along the entire length of the wood.

I hate the way it looks and is going to look for the next few months! But, what can you do????










Mike


----------



## bharada

Momotaro said:


> I hate the way it looks and is going to look for the next few months! But, what can you do????


Grab yourself a bottle of good beer—then get to work on the 37!!!

:icon_lol:


----------



## ShortFin

Wow! I didn't think the Bolbitus would look so nice. I put it on my plant list option.


----------



## Bert H

> I hate the way it looks and is going to look for the next few months!


Mike, you're much too hard on yourself! Tank looks great, far as I'm concerned. I'm jealous of your Cyperus. I had some for a while and it grew well, then I pulled it out to thin it out and it never regained its look. I finally pulled it out.


----------



## jerseyjay

All, 

Things are a little different in 75G. I will let Mike elaborate and show more detailed pictures ... hopefully in near future. Tank is looking a lot better, at least the right side !!!

Here is a little teaser


----------



## Momotaro

The 75G has been growing and looking great, but the plants have seemed to out grow the layout. The Bolbitus in particular.

So, I am working on a bit of a new layout. I want the plants to fit again, and relieve some of the maintenance.

Like everything else I do, it is going to take time. I hope to have some photos soon though.

Mike


----------



## Jdinh04

That bolbitus looks really healthy!


----------



## plantfreak

ever heard of photobucket you can post the full pic in the fourm nice tank


----------



## Momotaro

For those who may be interested, I am still plugging away on the changes to the 75G. 

Some plants have been moved about, some removed. Right now, the aquarium is an absolute mess as I wait for things to grow out a bit before I start to aquascape once again.

The changes I have planned are going to be more drastic than I had first anticipated. I was hoping to make more subtle changes, but why bother with subtle. :icon_wink 

No photo updates right now, but I will start snapping away step by step photos as the aquarium is re-aquascaped.

Mike


----------



## Georgiadawgger

I like the look...the yellow tint of the Bylxa is still what makes the scape stand out to me IMO, and I like the Cyperus along the wood. I'm probably going to do a similar type of planting with my sags when I move and rescape. 

By the ways, I think Jay should not be allowed to enter the photo competition (very cool shot there!!). 

Mike, do you know if the Bolbitus can handle 86+ degree temps, if you ever get enough to spare, I'd like to take a crack at it!


----------



## Derrick Lee

err...may i know what is the brand of the lightbulb that u are using...?seems very bright.


----------



## Momotaro

I have never really tried the Bolbitus at high temperatures for long periods of time. While the temperatures get pretty high here in the summer, and the plant has survived, I don't know it it would last in conditions like that 365 days. 

I'll keep you in mind when I trim off some rhizome, Doc.

I run the GE9325ks, Derrick. I like the color and the plants really seem to respond to the spectrum.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I have some vacation time coming to me, and my week off started today. I mentioned earlier that I was going to start making some changes and today was the day to start. 

I moved the Bolbitus out of the left hand corner and moved it to the right side a few months ago and the plant has taken off and become a monster! When I moved the plant, I also needed to re-plumb one of the filters. The filter had to be redone in order to move the outflow to a position directly over the plant. That is THE key to growing Bolbitus heudelotii. Water flow. Provide the plant with water flow and it will do well. 

An era has also come to an end. I removed the Riccia and replaced it with Glosso. I loved and still love Riccia. However, I have been weaning the aquarium off of the softer RO/tap water mix and am slowley moving to all tap water. As I have been doing this, I have noticed the Riccia converting over to the stringy, dark green, scraggly submersed form faster and faster. The submersed form just doesn't work for me, so the Riccia has been replaced. The Glosso took off right from the start and hasn't looked back! I think I am happy with it. 

Here is a shot of the moved Bolbitus and the Glosso foreground. Sorry about the poor quality!










I'll post more on my progress later...

Mike


----------



## Jdinh04

Looks great Mike! Was that the glosso that I sent you? Can you please give a list of the plants you have, now that you removed some plants from the past pictures that I have seen?

Keep it up!


----------



## Overfloater

Is that a JBJ light. (Sorry too lazy to go back and read your thread ) I am thinking about going with a JBJ or Coralife Aqualight due to the fact that I have been running open top for a few weeks.


----------



## Momotaro

Yep, that is the Glosso you sent, John. It is doing really well! I'll give you a plant list as soon as I get the whole re-do up on the thread.

I am running a JBJ fixture on the 75G, Bob. The fixture works well, and the flip legs are great. However, the fixture does make a heck of a racket! :hihi: The fans are as loud as all get out. My advice? Get the Coralife. The flip up legs aren't as nice, but the unit is so much quieter.

Mike


----------



## Overfloater

My canopy has 6 x 55W AHS kit in it right now. I am only using 4 of the 6 bulbs though. I keep hearing people say that the fans are too loud on the JBJ and Coarlife. My canopy doesn't have any fans so it is dead quiet. The tank is in my living room and I'd not like to hear any unecessary racket. 

I think i'll skip it. My canopy looks good anyway. roud:


----------



## PeteyPob

Your japanicas rock! I eveny your japanicas great look. Mine are on thier way to to a shinny future but not their yet. Do you place root tabs under them?


----------



## Momotaro

I have never gone out of the way to place a root tab under the Blyxa japonica. The substrate is old and pretty juicy at this point. It has had tons of Riccia on top of it, and a few years of fish waste with no vacuuming, so I never really fortify it with anything else. 

I do stick some of Aquariumplants.com's root tabs under the stems though. They work pretty well.

Mike


----------



## bastalker

Momotaro said:


> I have never gone out of the way to place a root tab under the Blyxa japonica. The substrate is old and pretty juicy at this point. It has had tons of Riccia on top of it, and a few years of fish waste with no vacuuming, so I never really fortify it with anything else.
> 
> I do stick some of Aquariumplants.com's root tabs under the stems though. They work pretty well.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, does the P04 stay in check with not vacuuming? I hate vacuuming my tank, but I aways vacuum the substrate pretty heavy when I do. If I can get away with not doing it I will definitely stop.


----------



## Momotaro

PO4 is fine. In fact I add PO4 twice a week.

Mike


----------



## EoS

Looks great, Mike! (if that's who you really are - no riccia? Imposter?!)


----------



## Momotaro

Ha! You have seen through me, Sean! It's me....Buzzsaw!

The Riccia was just becoming a major project. I can handle the trimming of the healthy plant, but the replacing was getting tired. I really believe there is a correlation between water hardness and submersed form of this plant.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

I cleared out the left side of the aquarium and stirred up the substrate just a bit to relieve a bit of the compaction that took place in that area over the past three years since that portion of the aquarium was residence to the Bolbitus tied down to wood. I wanted the substrate to be softer.

Next step was to grab the manzanita I had soaking for the past couple of weeks. I soaked the wood in one of those big tubs you put a keg of beer on ice in. It was a good size and the wood fit nicely. He is the wood I received from manzanita .com. The small $30 package. I ordered according to Jay Luto's description: 



Jay Luto said:


> Here are instructions for aquarium ready manzanita wood:
> 
> - old / weathered / sandblasted
> - saw cut only at the base
> - branchy / twisted / knurly
> - pieces should complement each other
> - same color / same texture
> - some long / some short
> 
> Also you can talk to Rich. He is very familiar with "aquarium community" so just tell him dimensions of your tank and that you want "aquarium package".


I also asked for some thicker pieces. This was totally unnecessary, and I wouldn't do that again. This is what I received.










The wood was probably water logged enough a week ago, but I let it go just to be sure. Nothing worse than having wood slowly float up out of position. 

Despite a couple of water changes in the soaking tub, the wood was pretty slimy coming out of the water. Something a guy at one of our LFS had mentioned. Easy enough. I gave the wood a good wipe off with a clean rag. I imagine a shorter soaking time would eliminate the slime, but I really can't be certain.

Next step was to place the wood. I had an idea as to how I wanted the wood to look, and I had "dry fit" the pieces of wood I had selected prior to soaking. However, the best laid plans of mice and men do often go astray....I tried a couple of different lay outs, put wood in, pulled wood out, made a huge mess of the floor! :icon_wink After 45 minutes had passed and I had worn a path in the kitchen floor walking back and forth to view the wood lay out from across the room, I got pretty close to what I had in mind.










Not perfect, but very close to what I was thinking. It would need a little tweaking and a little "enhancement"......

Mike


----------



## unirdna

Momotaro said:


> I really believe there is a correlation between water hardness and submersed form of this plant.


This is a very interesting observation, Mike. If you recall (a long long time ago) when you swapped me some B. japonica, a small piece of riccia slipped in unnoticed. When I found it a short time later, I was sceptical that it was riccia because it had that dark-green, hairy texture (submersed growth?). I later found out from Steve (scolley) that this can be common and problematic for riccia growers. Anyway....to the point :icon_roll ....[I think] that riccia in my 46g tank changed growth forms. If you have a moment, I'd much appreciate if you'd give a click on the 46 in my signature and tell me if that riccia looks "right" or "wrong" *edit* - better yet, Here's a close up http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v340/unirdna/ricciagrass.jpg

My water parameters are:

GH 5-6
KH 5-6
NO3 10-20ppm
PO4 .5-1.5ppm
Fe 0.25-1.0
Light 4.2wpg 5 hours ; 2.1wpg 5 hours
CO2 25-40ppm (continuous bubble rate)

Just thought I might help build your anecdotal database.

The wood looks GREAT!!!


----------



## mrbelvedere

I just cannot get my bolbitis to thrive. You are lucky, Mike. I know it likes water movement but I have my 2213 cranked all the way up. It sends out new leaves but refuses to attach itself to driftwood. I hate finicky plants. At least my downoi is doing well.


----------



## Momotaro

unirdna said:


> ....[I think] that riccia in my 46g tank changed growth forms. If you have a moment, I'd much appreciate if you'd give a click on the 46 in my signature and tell me if that riccia looks "right" or "wrong" *edit* - better yet, Here's a close up http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...icciagrass.jpg


It is kind of hard to tell, Ted. The plants still look like thy haven't converted to submersed form in the picture. I have found submersed from doesn't really pearl, so you look pretty good there. You may have some submersed form creeping in, but again, you look good on the whole. 

My conversion has taken place under harder water. 

Look for plants with a thinner thallus and a dark green color. The plants may also seem to have a grayish cast to them. The plants will also feel stiffer in your fingers. They do not have the softness of the non-submersed form.



mrbelvedere138 said:


> I just cannot get my Bolbitus to thrive. You are lucky, Mike. I know it likes water movement but I have my 2213 cranked all the way up. It sends out new leaves but refuses to attach itself to driftwood. I hate finicky plants. At least my downoi is doing well.


Well, if the plant is sending up new leaves, it is growing. That s a good sign. realize that the Bolbitus plant in my aquarium is a several years old now, so it has a wee bit of a head start over the plant you might have now. It has it's ups and downs, but water flow is a requirement in my opinion.

I am surprised that it isn't attaching to your wood. Try tyeing it to the wood with some of those wire ties. Once tied, leave the ties on for a while. I am talking a few months, not weeks. It may look bad for half a year, but the plant will grab on and you can cut the ties off and be good to go.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

*Enhancing the wood*

Enhancing the wood? What is that all about?

Well, I guess the easier thing to say would be tyeing moss on the wood, but I like the idea of "enhancing" a little better. :icon_wink 

There is no doubt that wood tied with moss or Riccia for that matter has a more interesting and natural look. That is what I wanted for the 75G, so here is how I went about it.

First thing was to tie the cotton thread to the branch. I used cotton thread because the thread is going to break down and decompose under the water after a period of time. Easy enough. I tied a surgeon's loop with a simple wind knot on top of it. Next step was to lay some moss on the wood. I wouldn't say I layed the moss out sparingly, but I wasn't heavy handed either.










The moss is on the wood, so the next step would be to tie the moss down. You can do that by simply wrapping the cotton thread around the moss and the branch. 










I did a quick, "cursory wrap" and then went back and wrapped things a little tighter.

When I was done wrapping the moss on the branch I had to tie it off. You want to tie off the thread so it doesn't come undone...naturally. Once again, here is how I did it.

When I was ready to tie off, I took my finger and held it perpendicular to the wood, about 1/2" above the branch. I took the spool of thread and wrapped the thread twice around my finger, keeping my finger perpendicular and 1/2" above the wood.










I then cut the thread, leaving about a 10" tail on the thread. I took the cut end of the thread and pulled it through the two loops of thread between my finger and the branch.










I pulled the tail of the thread and removed my fingers as the knot tightened up. With the extra tail, I repeated the process and tied the moss down tight.

Mike


----------



## Steven_Chong

hope that's java or taiwan moss momo-- did you know x-mas, singapore, and other vesicularia mosses do not attach very strongly? Java attaches very strongly, and taiwan, also being taxiphyllum like java, attaches fairly well. Basically, cotton is fine for taxiphyllums, but fishing line should be used for vesicularia (like with riccia).


----------



## fresh_lynny

OK Momo..it is newby from NYC . I spent 4 hours of my "knee recovery time" to read this entire thread *phew* Great job. All I can say is, the only thing that had me hesitant to even start my system, is the fact that I too am OCD. I have to set mine up ridiculously neat as well. When I get started I will journal it so you can see how bad my illness is lolol
Anyway so far I have a 90 gal acrylic SeaClear 18x48x24 a Filstar XP3 a Milwaukee CO2 system with solenoid, and bubble counter, a 10000 HQI 150w with 96x2 actinic and 4 lunars <Current> 2 heaters, going with the Eco Complete for a Substrate. I still have a long ways to go before putting in that first drop of water, becaused I want to set up my tubing et al in an organized and camouflaged way before moving on. In the meantime, learning everything about the species of fauna and critters. I have to say I love your attention to detail and I hope to mirror it, even if for only a fraction of the result.

Lynn


----------



## Momotaro

It is weeping moss with a bit of Java mixed in. I am pretty sure it will hold on well enough.


Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Almost forgot you, Lynn!

You can do no wrong in waiting, learning and planning. If you do that and pay attention to detail I am certain your aquarium is going to be a great success! :icon_wink 

Mike


----------



## esarkipato

Wow, mike. I have a really hard time tying moss onto wood, let alone photographing it while I'm doing it!!! Kudos.

By the way, that little tutorial will definitely help me in the future!


----------



## tazcrash69

Mike, the change over is looking really good. :thumbsup: 
Between you and Jay, I think I'm going to be placing a Manzanita order myself soon. 
Can't wait to see a couple pics of your :icon_redf "enhanced wood" in the tank. 

Sorry can't avoid the bad puns.


----------



## yoink

Nice wood Mike.


----------



## bastalker

What an awsome addition the wood made!! Looks like Jay and yourself hooked into an excellent site for the wood. I am gonna have to place an order for sure. I now have a vision!!:biggrin: Instead of trying to look for the perfect center piece, its just a matter of ordering it an making yer own... I can see by both your tank, an Jays that it would be quite easy to achieve the amonoesque effect with this "enhanced' wood! 



Momotaro said:


> I did a quick, "cursory wrap" and then went back and wrapped things a little tighter.
> 
> When I was done wrapping the moss on the branch I had to tie it off. You want to tie off the thread so it doesn't come undone...naturally. Once again, here is how I did it.
> 
> When I was ready to tie off, I took my finger and held it perpendicular to the wood, about 1/2" above the branch. I took the spool of thread and wrapped the thread twice around my finger, keeping my finger perpendicular and 1/2" above the wood.
> 
> I then cut the thread, leaving about a 10" tail on the thread. I took the cut end of the thread and pulled it through the two loops of thread between my finger and the branch. I pulled the tail of the thread and removed my fingers as the knot tightened up. With the extra tail, I repeated the process and tied the moss down tight.


Just like I tie my jigs!!roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Replanting. 

Here are all the plants...laid out and ready to go.










I had Blyxa japonica and Cypreus helferi (my favorite plant). The moss I tied is in the small black container. 

Once I got the wood placed, planting was the next and final step! I planted the Cyperus helferi and then the Blyxa japonica. I did a little trimming as well! :icon_wink 





































I am eager for the Cyperus helferi to grow in.

Mike


----------



## John P.

Never looked better, Mike. Good work.


----------



## bastalker

Dunno Mike....Looks like your movin on up!! I still like the second one ya did!! I do however think that once your all grown in, its going to be hard to choose!

The sticks might just make all the difference for sure!

We'll see..:icon_mrgr


----------



## Thanks

Very nice. I'm going to get some cyperus helferi from aquabotanic soon; does it spread with runners, similarly to vals? That driftwood is beautiful. Did you get it from the website you told me about? If yes, I might just have to nab some myself.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff

looks great man!! i like the newest scape and arrangement the best so far


----------



## Phil Edwards

Dang Skippy, Mike! That's looking great! 

I'm getting ready to start growing some of the more finicky stems under a 4x65w Corallife fixture. What have your experiences been using your similar fixture? Have you come across a sweet-spot as far as coverage is concerned?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks everyone!

Call me silly, but a compliment from Phil is really rewarding!

*Phil:* I have noticed that the areas about six inches from either end of theses commercial power compact fixtures are a bit on the darker side. Plants (stems in particular), do best when planted toward the center of the aquarium away from these darker spots.

*Thanks:* The Cyperus helferi is a great plant! Get some! Plant propagation is simple. I have had the plant flower and had new plants develop from those flowers, which was very cool! On the whole though, the individual plant gets bigger like a terrestrial ornamental grass. Like those terrestrial ornamental grasses, the plant can be divided. You can do this by simply up rooting the plant, dividing the larger mass, and teasing out the smaller plants.

*bastalker:* Thanks! The aquarium certainly looks different. It is going to be neat to see the aquarium with all the Cyperus helferi grown in. It is nice to see the aquarium looking good again. As I mentioned a few months ago, the whole thing looked awful and it was really hard dealing with that as I was preparing plants for this transition. I am so happy with the results as the aquarium has never looked as nice.

*TheOtherGeoff:* You have no idea how great that makes me feel! 

Mike


----------



## Phil Edwards

You're silly Mike.


The right side could use some wood too. It's a bit off balance with all of the branches sticking out of the left side.


----------



## Momotaro

Yeah. I hear you, Phil. 

However, the Bolbitus is so large it fills that whole third of the aquarium. There is no room for any more wood. At least I can't seem to envision where to put more.

I could possibly raise the Bolbitus up, and then lay a branch in under it kind of. What do you think. I don't want it to look contrived.

Mike


----------



## rain-

Mike, I so like your tanks! You have an eye for great aquascaping and your scapes take my breath away.

I really like the way you positioned the branches. The Bolbitis side is a bit tricky since the plant is so large, I think it looks good even like that, without any sticks on that side.


----------



## rumples riot

Hey Mike your Tank, looks wild, you love that prunning. Great tank.


----------



## Momotaro

The aquarium is pretty "status quo". I am searching for the right bits of wood to place by the Bolbitus, so the hardscape is static also.

I have just done a large trim, so the plants look pretty sorry. It feels discouraging right now, but I do look forward to the plants filling in again. I am the most impatient person while I wait for plants to regrow after a trim.

Am I alone??? :icon_wink 

Mike


----------



## BSS

Momotaro said:


> I am the most impatient person while I wait for plants to regrow after a trim.
> 
> Am I alone??? :icon_wink


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.......no!

Can't wait for the next showing, Mike. I just fashioned my first two frog-inspired Riccia weights, so I can't weight (sic!) to see them disappear!!!


----------



## bigstick120

The wait is the hardest part..... thats a Tom Petty song BTW!! Look forward to the update Mike


----------



## Shay

I don't think your alone. I actually get depressed after a major trim.


----------



## Momotaro

It is a miserable feeling.

You look at the stems and wonder if you replanted them in a good position or if you need to move them. Some of the other plants you left alone (like the Blyxa japonica for instance) start to look too leggy and out of proportion. It then becomes a struggle to leave those plants alone as well!

Mike


----------



## bigstick120

Hacking up only a section of the tank at a time helps, that way it doesnt look or feel so bad, or try and time it so only 1 or 2 groupings of plants need wacked at one time


----------



## Momotaro

> Hacking up only a section of the tank at a time helps, that way it doesnt look or feel so bad, or try and time it so only 1 or 2 groupings of plants need wacked at one time


I guess you are right....but it seems to make me feel worse I guess! :icon_neut It looks like only half the aquarium is growing! :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## chrisl

Nice looking tank scape there Mike! It's been awhile since I posted anything, but Im also in the midst of getting a new 75g ADA tank to replace my 18yr old Oceanic and some new lights....either the Tek 6x54 or splurge bigtime on Giesemann 230 Plus lights.

Anyway, just wanted to stop by and say Hi and Congrats on a fine looking aquarium!

Chris


----------



## uncskainch

Wow -- just a quick note to say I'm really impressed with this new layout. Just gorgeous.


----------



## oddball_from_ac

hey there mike i want some new pics of the tank....& my new tank is up and running(kinda nice i think but ill shoot u a pic nd u tell me ur opinion) o ya nd im back  lol
-dylan
ps the titan misses u


----------



## Momotaro

Chrisl - I put some TEK T-5s over a 50G I am now using to hold plants and I couldn't be happier! Super slick looking fixture, great reflectors and a nice variety of T-5 bulbs to choose from. I can only imagine how cool the TEKs would look over a big ADA aquarium!

OI! Dylan! I'll have to get some newer shots in a week or so. I need the Broad Leaf stellata to fill in after a recent trim. 

Dylan is about to bag a reef and go planted. Lets give the kid some encouragement!

Mike


----------



## Georgiadawgger

I tell you Mike, its been a while since I saw your thread and that new driftwood is the kicker! Very nice look to it...open, clean and everything seems to "flow".


----------



## jhoetzl

Momotaro said:


> Dylan is about to bag a reef and go planted. Lets give the kid some encouragement!


Coming back from the dark side!?


----------



## tazcrash69

Momotaro said:


> Dylan is about to bag a reef and go planted. Lets give the kid some encouragement!
> 
> Mike



Hey Dylan, Don't you know Salt is bad for you. 

Go Salt-Free!


----------



## Momotaro

OH BOY!

Jay dropped by to drop off some things and is going to drop by in a couple of weeks (once the BLS fills in after a trim) and take some real, good photos of the aquarium.

I really can't wait to have great photos by a great photographer. 

I'll snap off some shots this weekend so we can compare the photos of a complete incompetent to a real pro! :icon_wink 

Mike


----------



## tazcrash69

Momotaro said:


> OH BOY!
> 
> Jay dropped by to drop off some things and is going to drop by in a couple of weeks (once the BLS fills in after a trim) and take some real, good photos of the aquarium.
> 
> Mike


What did Jay drop off Mike? Boy you know how to add some suspense. :wink:


----------



## rain-

I just dropped by to ask that how is this beautiful tank doing now?


----------



## chrisl

Exc. news Mike, I'm glad to hear the TEK lights are working well for you. What bulbs btw did you end up using?

Here's a pic of my tentative hardscape, need to play with the r. side more still though...oh, I haven't tried to upload pics here in awhile and see I can't. I tried....

Chris


----------



## Momotaro

I have the TEK lights on my 50G. I can't remember what I used...AH! GE 6500Ks. Nice and bright!

Rain-, I did a trim this weekend. The moss had overtaken the wood and needed to be peeled off and retied. That was a very easy procedure. Placing the wood back in the same position proved to be the problem.

Try as I might (and man, did I try), I couldn't get the wood back the way it was. Finally, I had to replace the wood. I got lucky, and it looks good. I'll have to post a picture tomorrow when the lights are on. 

Funny thing, the manzanita under the moss has decayed a bit. The wood is thinner, and quite unnervingly pliable. Some of the real wispy, thin bits of the branches are gone. Everything is basically fine....but I don't know what this is going to mean in the long run.

Mike


----------



## fresh_lynny

Momotaro said:


> I have the TEK lights on my 50G. I can't remember what I used...AH! GE 6500Ks. Nice and bright!
> 
> Rain-, I did a trim this weekend. The moss had overtaken the wood and needed to be peeled off and retied. That was a very easy procedure. Placing the wood back in the same position proved to be the problem.
> 
> Try as I might (and man, did I try), I couldn't get the wood back the way it was. Finally, I had to replace the wood. I got lucky, and it looks good. I'll have to post a picture tomorrow when the lights are on.
> 
> Funny thing, the manzanita under the moss has decayed a bit. The wood is thinner, and quite unnervingly pliable. Some of the real wispy, thin bits of the branches are gone. Everything is basically fine....but I don't know what this is going to mean in the long run.
> 
> Mike


Well that is a bit frightening since I am putting it in my tank this week. Anyone heard of decay under plant material from Manzanita?


----------



## kzr750r1

I'm headed for the Cali foot hills this weekend so the baby can see her grandmother.

Thanks for reminding me to look for some nice manzanita branches to clip.

The rescape will do nicely after growin.

How are the pencil fish doing with the new scape?


----------



## Momotaro

The pencilfish are doing well!

The pencilfish and the Cardinals (that perpetually hid) really enjoy the manzanita wood. They hang in and under the branches. 

Despite my recent discovery of the manzanita breaking down a bit, as I was looking at the wood today I realized manzanita is pretty "easy"...so to speak.

The shape of the wood and the branching is very easy to place and create an aquascape with, _PROVIDED_ the aquascaper maintain a bit of an eye for continuity in the thickness of the branches in relationship with each other and the aquascaper also places the wood with a similar "flow". "Flow" meaning the branches move in the same direction and at similar angles.

Mike


----------



## Betowess

Momotaro said:


> ...
> Despite my recent discovery of the manzanita breaking down a bit, as I was looking at the wood today I realized manzanita is pretty "easy"...so to speak...
> 
> Mike


Mike, your tank looks terrific. I really like the layout and open feel. And especially the warm glow it gives. 

FWIW, I had to cut one branch off of my manzanita root burl - it was touching the front glass and was difficult to maneuver around to clean dust algae. I found that little piece laying around and tossed it in the tank. Sucker floats. It is a pliable wood for sure, if if its a small piece. Hopefully it is only a small area of one piece breaking down and an anomaly.


----------



## Momotaro

> Mike, your tank looks terrific. I really like the layout and open feel. And especially the warm glow it gives.


Thanks a lot! I did a trim after I thinned out the moss. UGH! Things look sparse. Add to that I also thinned out and replanted the foreground and I feel like covering up the aquarium with a blue tarp! :hihi: 

I hate trims! I hate them, I hate them, I hate them!

The manzanita does get pliable and almost rubbery in time. The portions under the moss have gotten thinner....I guess we'll all have to wait and observe.

Mike


----------



## Betowess

Well if the Manzanita goes south on us, I well may give some of Senske's wood a whirl. That stuff looks great in his new 90cm ADA.


----------



## Momotaro

> I well may give some of Senske's wood a whirl


I used the ADA "Old Black Wood" in my 37G (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/23753-momotaros-37g-aquarium-journal-56k-warning.html), and I really like it. It has good color, and good character. Easy to work with too!

Mike


----------



## bigstick120

HEY!!!! Get some new photos up!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

I'd like to see it too Mike! Any chance we'll get some new pics?


----------



## Momotaro

No new photos here!

I have switched for RO/tap water blend to straight tap water. The plants have been doing poorly since. Add to that the high temperatures the set up has been exposed too.....

Blyxa japonica is stunting, and the foreground Glosso has fizzled. Everything has really begun to stall.

If there is no improvement come this fall, I'll be doing a complete tear down.

Mike


----------



## bharada

Mike,
Sorry to hear that things are heading south for you in this tank. But if a fall teardown means you having to make another trip to Aqua Forest then I can see where it may actually be something to look forward to. :icon_lol:


----------



## Momotaro

It is a wait and see thing.

It is the foreground that has just stopped.

Hey. No such thing as a bad break! Like I sad earlier, if it doesn't rebound in a couple of months I'll just redo. Aqua Soil, T5s.....

38G looks good. I'll have to update that thread soon.

Mike


----------



## BSS

Awww, c'mon, Mike. You can post a less-than-perfect photo. Show us some bad along with all your good  !

Speaking of which...I need to post a picture of my nice BBA gardern :icon_evil ,
Brian.


----------



## Momotaro

Things are bouncing back.

I looked at everything and realized, my CO2 reactor was full of crud! Holy cow!

I disconnected it and pulled it apart. How was any water flowing through the darn thing? I cleaned it up, reconnected and did what all good hobbyists do.......waited! :hihi: Plant growth is slowly improving! Something so simple, but something so easily over looked.

I'll get some pictures up soon!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

A picture:










Mike


----------



## fshfanatic

sweet! Nice work


----------



## TheOtherGeoff

seems to have filled in quiet nicely


----------



## Momotaro

The aquarium has rebounded!

I am still at a loss as to what to do with the lower right hand corner.

I am thinking of more wood, moss and Anubias.

Any suggestions??

Mike


----------



## BSS

Love the color and texture differences throughout the tank, Mike. Very nice...as we would expect :thumbsup: !

Regarding the lower right corner, at first I thought some B. japonica in from of the Bolbitis (sp?). But seeings how it might get a bit dark, your suggestion about the Anubias might be nice. Then in front of that, I might go with some Downoi, just to add yet another textured look to the mix. I know nothing about Downoi, but I'm guessing that it's pretty slow growing and could be kept relatively short. FWIW.

Thanks for the pic!
Brian.


----------



## jhoetzl

Momotaro said:


> The aquarium has rebounded!
> I am still at a loss as to what to do with the lower right hand corner.
> I am thinking of more wood, moss and Anubias.
> Any suggestions??


Hey Mike, looking good! Anubias leaves might be overpowering for that corner, but if you can get a large batch of Anubias nana 'petite', it might work..it may also work if you get some Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia' towards the back, fading into the petite, I think that might look nice...


----------



## Momotaro

Nice idea, Joe.

I am thinking wood and Anubias. Something similar as to what is on the left side. 

Challenge for me is going to be having to work on that right side. I am a righty, and find working on that side of the aquarium difficult. My positioning as I work is awkward and the spot seems very confined.

Mike


----------



## Betowess

Momotaro said:


> The aquarium has rebounded!
> 
> I am still at a loss as to what to do with the lower right hand corner.
> 
> I am thinking of more wood, moss and Anubias.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> Mike


Looking great! How about some B. aubertii. It would kind of fill the right front. Might get too tall is all. But the Bolbitus or whatever is in back would be taller and just tops. It would contrast in color nicely too. Then again a nice stand of easy to grow Anubias would look great too I suppose.


----------



## fresh_lynny

Momotaro said:


> The aquarium has rebounded!
> 
> I am still at a loss as to what to do with the lower right hand corner.
> 
> I am thinking of more wood, moss and Anubias.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> Mike


How about a nice rock with some Fissiden or interesting moss on it..but keep the top of the rock bare...that could be cool against the contrast color of your background.


----------



## Momotaro

Two good ideas! Thank you!

I am avoiding adding rock (although I did think about it) because there is no other rock in the aquarium. But I do like the more moss idea.

I'll give the B. aubertii some thought too!


Mike


----------



## fresh_lynny

Mike the other alternative is a deep red. The contrast in color would be cool. maybe an inclinata or reinekii pruned well ans bushed out.


----------



## Momotaro

> Mike the other alternative is a deep red.


MMMMMMMMMM.............

*THAT* is an interesting idea!

Mike


----------



## the_noobinator

rotala indica or something that can get pinkish?


----------



## rain-

I'd suggest red java fern, but it grows so big that it wouldn't look good in that spot. If you want to go with moss, that might be a good place for Süßwassertang (although it's a fern gametophyte), just tie some to a small piece of steel rod and let it grow to a ball or two balls. Behind that you could put some red stem plants, maybe something with rather large leaves?

I am really glad that you found the reason for the plants not doing well. But even when the plants weren't at their best, the tank looked good anyway. It's a funny thing how you are able to create such beautiful things that look good even straight after a trim or when they aren't doing well.


----------



## the_noobinator

i take back the rotala because it's a fast growing plant too.


----------



## Momotaro

I did some more re-scaping!

I increased the area of the Broad leaf stellata. It is such a magnificent plant! It gets so big and makes such a statement. The Broad Leaf stellata and Hemianthus micranthemoides are the only stems I have now. Things are so much easier to maintain. Trimming down the Hemianthus is a piece of cake, just cut them down. The BLS is easy enough too. Maybe it seems easier since they are the only stems I have to put any effort into trimming.

I switched from RO/tap mix to straight tap (thank you to the Python manufacturing corporation :icon_wink ) Now water changes are an absolute breeze. The Bolbitus didn't like it much, and took a big turn for the worse. The leaves turned black, and started to take on algae. I wasn't sure what to do, so I pulled it out of the aquarium and just started snipping off fronds. Close your eyes and imagine how bad a shaved cat would look..............the Bolbitus looked worse!! :hihi: I stood in the kitchen, next to the garbage can and really started to think. The plant looked that bad. Then I thought again. I figured I'd give the plant another chance to rebound. I stuck it under the spray bar and left it alone. Two months later and, just like the shaved cat it spent another of it's lives and started to bounce back. SWEET! Momotaro :1, tap water: 0.

Now, man can't beat nature, no matter how hard he may try. The Bolbitus was a hit, Blyxa japonica...miss! In the new water conditions the plant stunted. Leaves melt and the plant just shrinks into little "nubby stars". Real shame. It was one of my carry over plants (something I plant in several different spots to tie the whole aquascape together) and it was gone.

I needed something to "carry over". Without "carry over" the aquariums have an American/Dutch look to them. What to do??? WOOD! Wood and Anubias!

I placed an order with manzanita.com and got some more wood. Did some soaking and added more wood to the aquarium to create the carry over I was looking for! Looked nice. Could look better. I then added some Anubias nana "petite" to the base of the wood and on some of the branches. BINGO! Carry over! Everything ties in and looks complete! The huge stand of Broad Leaf stellata, the big patch of Hemianthus micranthemoides, the wood and Anubias! NICE!

I tried to photograph, but just can't get it right. I'll try again and hopefully will have some pictures to share!

Mike


----------



## unirdna

Momotaro said:


> The Bolbitus was a hit, Blyxa japonica...miss! In the new water conditions the plant stunted. Leaves melt and the plant just shrinks into little "nubby stars".


My experience, as well, Mike. I have a soft tank and a tap (hard) tank. The plant just won't take in the hard water. Just as you described - turns transparent and slowly melts down to nubs. I bring wads of it to my local club every month, and it all disappears every time - to the same people . Nice plant to sell to local pet stores, though. There is always a demand .

Nice description. As I sit here, looking at my wife's fat cat, I get ideas.


----------



## bioch

Momotaro said:


> Here are some photos of my new 75G Oceanic aquarium. I started it on 4/1/03. Just some basic shots of the aquarium itself and inside the cabinet. Inside the cabinet you will find a Hydrologix CO2 reactor, an Eheim 2126 Thermofilter (180W), and my swapped out CO2 tank. I am using the Milwaukee MA957 regulator set up. Since the photos I have finished the plumbing into the aquarium, and washed six bags of Flourite and added them also (will post photos soon). My next step will be to run all the power cords neatly, place the filter thermostat, connect the CO2, and place the CO2 controller once it comes. Tonight I plan to wash the rocks I collected today, and just chill out and enjoy what I have already done! After all, it's a hobby, not a job. Got the rest of my life to work on this!


What kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## Momotaro

I have to tell you, Ted, I was suprised the plant reacted to the change in parameters as quickly as it did! It was cruising along and then it was gone.



> What kind of lighting do you have?


4 x 65 watts of power compact.


Mike


----------



## bharada

Mike,
Blyxa has been a challenge for me in my hard water (KH 14+, GH 18+). My first attemps resulted much like you're experiencing now, with the plants melting down to a nub. Later attempts gave me slow, but steady growth. But the plants never got more than 4" tall.

The Blyxa only took off when I planted it in my 20g in which I switched to AquaSoil. Those 3-4" tall plants blossomed into 8-10" bushes in a matter of weeks. That said, I stuck a tall stem back into my Turface-based 40g tank (KH17, GH off-the-chart ) and except for turning red has been doing well over the past two weeks.


----------



## jerseyjay

Momotaro said:


> I tried to photograph, but just can't get it right. I'll try again and hopefully will have some pictures to share!
> 
> Mike


I can help you with that. Let me know :wink:


----------



## fresh_lynny

Mike take it!!!! Hey Jay when I get rid of about 30 more species and have a real scape done I will need you to take a ride into Manhattan. I will make it worth your while.....


----------



## Momotaro

> I can help you with that. Let me know


:hihi: :hihi: You wait long enough and your buddies come through...:hihi: :hihi: 

I was hoping you'd say that, Jay! We probably need to get together in the next week or so to go over a few things, so I think we may be able to do something then!


Mike


----------



## Jdinh04

Lets go Mike!!!! how about a update!!! go picture frenzy like you did a couple years ago!!! pleeeazze!


----------



## daykinmade

I'd like to see the tank too!


----------



## Jdinh04

Updates Momo!!!!! we've been waiting forever!


----------



## Momotaro

Hey John!

First things first. I'll be sending you a PM in about five minutes!  

The 75G is pretty much the same. I remove the Cyperus helferi. It started to block too much light to the foreground. Also, like so many slow growers, it was attracting algae.

So, I moved the Broad Leaf Stellata all the way to the left and increased the number of stems. I believe there are about 30 in there now. A much more impressive effect. I also created a bit of an empty space between the left and right side of the aquarium. There is just a bit of Hemianthus micranthemoides growing in there.

It looks pretty good!

I try and get some photos up soon enough. Right now the plants need a little trim. I am also propagating and growing out some BLS stems, so it looks a little messy.

Mike


----------



## Steven_Chong

Mike, somehow I missed the update photo on page 57. That's pretty freaking amazing. Too bad aboutthe cypress, it looked pretty darn good there. Then again, if you're blxa is as crazy as some people's, you wouldn't need the cypress. :hihi:


----------



## Jdinh04

Oh sweet! I'm going to miss the Cyperus helferi, its such a great plant. I'm sure everything will work out nice once you get it to the point where you like it.


----------



## Jdinh04

Updates? --- lets go froggy!


----------



## Momotaro

I should have some updated photos once we get the NJAGC November meeting re-cap on our club website.

Then again....I did do a little re-aquascapng since the photos were taken! :icon_wink 


Mike


----------



## will5

Momotaro said:


> I should have some updated photos once we get the NJAGC November meeting re-cap on our club website.
> 
> Then again....I did do a little re-aquascapng since the photos were taken! :icon_wink
> 
> 
> Mike


See now your just teasing us.


----------



## pet-teez

I think your a bit behind in updating this, with pictures 
hehe


----------



## deleted_user_16

Update?


----------



## Momotaro

OK!

Here is where I am as of right now:









(Sorry for the poor picture)

Things look pretty good. Broad Leaf Stellata looks nice. It was just trimmed on Friday so it looks a little shabby. In my opinion and by my experience, BLS does not like to be trimmed very much. It kind of "mopes" for a few days and then eventually perks itself up. There are about 35 individual stems in that patch.

Glosso is doing well also. I found that instead of doing big pull-out/re-plants, I take a scalpel and cut out the thicker patches. The thinner patches will eventually fill them in. You can see the fill in taking place at the front left of the aquarium.

The Anubias "petite". I pulled out about 2/3 of the total mass of the Anubias "petite". It grows well for me.....actually it grows like a weed for me. Go figure!

I am in the process of finding wood to add to the right side of the aquarium. The wood I have is nice, but the branches are a little too small, and they are too close to the front of the aquarium. I placed them there when I was fooling around with the Anubias, and haven't gotten around to improving that portion of the lay out. Hope to have the wood selected, soaked, and placed by mid-spring.

Anything else?

Any questions? Comments?


Mike


----------



## Gatekeeper

Momotaro said:


> Anything else?



Can you come over my house and do that to my tank? :biggrin:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Well done on the Nana, how did you anchor them? Very nice.


----------



## Momotaro

They are tied to stones, Orlando. Nothing fancier than that! :icon_wink 


Mike


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Fantastic, they look great.


----------



## Buck

Are you kiddin' me Mike ! Thats all petite growing in the back of that tank? That stuff hates me man, Im jealous. :redface: 

I love all that petite, its a lush green look and the blyxa looks great as a divider adding that color splash between it and the glosso. You always grew the nicest blyxa I ever saw ! 

However I gotta tell you man , that stellata is killing your tank IMO... 

Pull it out, swap it, sell it or donate it to your club and never look back!! 

Then when thats done :hihi:... I can visualize adding about 10-15 bold but thin branches of manzanita "strategically" placed, and a nice healthy stand of c. helferi in place of the stellata. You must miss growing that plant Mike , that was another one you never seemed to struggle with and it would look beautiful in that tank with the anubias. 

Last question...Is it that Im getting old and blind, or is there no fish in there?

Looking good Mike, I dont know whats in that New Jersey water but you have some beautiful looking plants in that tank! roud:


----------



## Gatekeeper

Buck, I know you have been in the hobby some time, but I can say for sure that the BLS is outstanding in person and I honestly don't think its being done justice in that photo.

Yea, he has enough petite in there to retire on IMHO. You should rename the Journal to "Mikes 75 gallon 401k plan".


----------



## Buck

I hear ya Glenn but Ive just never been much of a stellata fan used in big patches. It is a beautiful plant and Mike grows some of the best, but a little goes along way in a tank to me. My eyes cant get by it. 

Yup, I think I am losing my vision ! :hihi:


----------



## CmLaracy

very nice mike, VERY nice!


----------



## A Hill

Momotaro said:


> Any questions? Comments?


:eek5: :eek5: :eek5: 

Can you help me find my lower jaw? I think I've lost it.

Now I understand where all that Anubis is coming from... WOW

Looks like a highway.

-Andrew


----------



## Momotaro

LOL! Pretty good one, Andrew. The "Anubias Highway". Must be something in the Northern NJ water because the Anubias loves it.

I just started soaking a few pieces of Manzanita. What I have will look like a thin stump with some root branching. Might look good with some Anubias on it and Blyxa japonica placed around the base. Should be water logged in a week or so. I have some vacation time, so I hope to play around with it then.

Hopefully, I'll have another update soon enough.


Mike


----------



## jinx©

Beautiful tank! Looking forward to the wood.


----------



## Momotaro

> Looking forward to the wood.


I am too, [email protected]!

I just hope I picked the right pieces, and that the pieces of wood work. As most know, you really have to soak manzanita wood in order to get it to sink. The pieces I picked are pretty large and on the thick side, so they will take a while to water log. If they don't work, I have to find some others and waste another week or so waiting for them to soak too! UGH!


Mike


----------



## ikuzo

i find boiling floating wood help them to sink. don't know how but it helped.

beautiful tank. how did you do glosso and petites so well without getting lots of algae on the petites?


----------



## Momotaro

> how did you do glosso and petites so well without getting lots of algae on the petites?


I am not sure there is some sort of reaction or relationship between the plants that would lead to a build up of algae, but I will say I hit the aquarium pretty well with CO2, and maintain a PO4 level of about 3ppm. 

I also dose 15ml of Flourish Excel daily, and I really think that not only helps the plants grow, staves off BBA, but it also helps reduce GSA.


Mike


----------



## @[email protected]

wow i love the bright colors. the contrast of the tank is amazing.


----------



## A Hill

Momotaro said:


> LOL! Pretty good one, Andrew. The "Anubias Highway". Must be something in the Northern NJ water because the Anubias loves it.


It must be! Thats all I could think of when I saw it, maybe it had to do with my trip to Six Flags in NJ with boy scouts... we just drove and drove and drove and drove... 

Then again, we went north of NYC through the Catskill (spelling?) Mountains where the books My side of the mountain took place so that was pretty cool driving. 

It must be similar to the water in the North East and moss:icon_bigg 

That wood sure will look good.

-Andrew


----------



## rain-

You know what, Mike? As we all know, you really are a magician, that tank looks so awesome and the plants are just amazingly lush. Petite growing like a weed... I so envy you!


----------



## Momotaro

> Catskill (spelling?) Mountains where the books My side of the mountain took place


Rip Van Winkle took his twenty year nap in the Catskills as well, Andrew.

Well rain-, one of these days we'll swap some of the shrimp food for some "petite"!

I have the re-aquascaping just about done. I couldn't manage to make the stump idea work, unfortunately. The wood just wouldn't cooperate.

I have more of a "fallen branch" look. I am just about done. I am just waiting for one piece of wood to water-log so I can place it. Overall, I am pretty happy. The new wood is a bit too white right now, but it will brown up with time and blend in with the rest of the wood.

I gave the gang at NJAGC a preview, but I think I'll wait to get the last piece of wood down before I post a photo here.


Mike


----------



## Buck

Momotaro said:


> I gave the gang at NJAGC a preview, but I think I'll wait to get the last piece of wood down before I post a photo here.


 Boooo-Hissss ! Your a tease Mike, thats not nice !:tongue:


----------



## Gatekeeper

yea thats just plain cruel. Almost as bad as the Sapranos ending.


----------



## ikuzo

Momotaro said:


> The new wood is a bit too white right now, but it will brown up with time and blend in with the rest of the wood.


is wood is the same type? if not i don't think the color will be the same. different wood types will disturb most scapes.


----------



## Momotaro

It is all manzanita. It is all form the same order as a matter of fact. the other pieces have been in the aquarium for a couple of years while the new pieces have been in for only a couple of days.

I think they just need time to color up.



Hopefully!



Mike


----------



## @[email protected]

hey, we use the same ph controller.


----------



## Momotaro

You, me and a whole bunch of other people, Marko! :hihi: 

Well, here is a shot of the aquarium with the piece of wood floating. It has sunk since I took the photo, so it should be ready to place soon enough.






















Mike


----------



## resowner92

it looks great! i so envy you:hihi:
give me a pm when you have some extra nana


----------



## scolley

Momotaro-san, from the evident beauty of that tank, it is clear why this is one of the all time major threads. :thumbsup: Nice tanks are a "flash in the pan" as they say. Your tank is, on the other hand, a consistent standard of planted tank quality.

You set the bar that sets the level to which everyone else strives. Thank you!

My only request, is that you take higher resolution pics that we can click on for more detail. That's only because we are all certain that what looks lovely at a distance, will become breath-taking observed up close.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cah925

absolutely stunning, this is one beautiful tank.


----------



## territhemayor

Me want bigger pictures!
I can't get a good look at it with those teeny tiny images! 

Very nice though, Its interested how you've moved it from the right to the middle now to the left in terms of focal points. 
My tank is REALLY screwy, but hopefully I can get alot of plants in here before it gets beyond repair. I've already torn it down once. :\


----------



## jinx©

scolley said:


> My only request, is that you take higher resolution pics that we can click on for more detail. That's only because we are all certain that what looks lovely at a distance, will become breath-taking observed up close.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


x2...Like desktop wallpaper size...lol 

The new wood and layout are beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan

that is nice! 

yea, ^ bigger pictures.


----------



## Buck

The stellata works much better now that the right side tapers off and the wood points out...nice eye ya got there Mike.


----------



## Momotaro

Thank you so much for all the kind words and encouragement! 

Steve, you just give me too much credit! It is always a difficult journey to move from one set up to another. I imagine that point is illustrated by the amount of time it takes for me to get to a noticeable change in appearance. :hihi: 

I still have one last big branch to place. I am intending on placing it on the left side, but that remains to be seen. I may get it done at some point today, but that is going to depend on how long I have to work today. Once I get it done and am reasonably happy with it, I'll post a photo of it in place.



territhemayor said:


> My tank is REALLY screwy, but hopefully I can get alot of plants in here before it gets beyond repair. I've already torn it down once.


Some photos! Lets put out heads together!

Speaking of photos....I'll do what I can. Digital technology often escapes me, so I often rely on the very established photographers of the NJAGC to help me out with the photographs.


----------



## Momotaro

Buck said:


> The stellata works much better now that the right side tapers off and the wood points out.


Thanks, Buck!

It is such a beautiful plant. I just glows! I knew for a while I had to move things around. The aquascape was flat...everything was one height. The Anubias and the _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ was just a flat wall. Moving thing to the left and tapering it all off has done wonders.

Now I need to focus a little more on the 38G. That one has gotten flat as well. :icon_sad: 


Mike


----------



## A Hill

Looks like a few trees have fallen on the anubis way!

Looks GREAT. Very very very nice, the wood just brings it all together.

-Andrew


----------



## ikuzo

forget the photos, get a video of this tank 

those branches looks very nice, please don't add anything on it. people put too much stuff on / around their wood and the beauty eventually dissapear. please keep it this way and i'm curious about the new branch.


----------



## lauraleellbp

jinx© said:


> x2...Like desktop wallpaper size...lol
> 
> The new :thumbsup:wood and layout are beautiful.


x 5 or 6 or however many that makes now...

That scape is absolutely stunning. I really don't have any other word?


----------



## gentledental4u

holy cow...I remember reading your journal 5 years ago...amazing..!!! Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Momotaro

Glad this thread got revived. I forgot how much fun keeping everyone updated on this aquarium was.

I hear what your saying, izuko. I have been trying to kill of the moss for months. In fact, when I took the wood out, I hit it hard with some straight Flourish Excel to kill it off.

In fact, a member of NJAGC had suggested I take some of the Anubias off the branches as well.


Mike


----------



## RedMarlboro

Is the lighting you are using, metal halide, and by what wattage?


----------



## Gatekeeper

How about some photos for the kids.


----------



## ikuzo

big photos that is, or remove the 56k warning from the title


----------



## FSM

Why are the pictures so small? The ones in the beginning of the thread have the "click to enlarge thumbnail" option (or something like that) and it seems the thumbnails are all that remain now. 

Kind of hard to admire a tank when the pic is an inch wide lol


----------



## CL

gmccreedy said:


> How about some photos for the kids.


Yes, please


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

patiently waiting....................... :hihi:


----------



## Momotaro

Update?

Sorry gang, I tore this incarnation of the aquarium down a little more than a month and a half ago I believe.

Something started to get out of whack. Everything had gotten old as well.

However! I do have a new aquascape in mind. Right now I am working out some of the details, and looking for some new hardscape materials.

Anyone have some idea where I can get some driftwood stumps????


----------



## Gatekeeper

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/


----------



## Momotaro

LOL!

I thought you were linking me to a particular piece of wood!


----------



## Gatekeeper

LMAO! I love it!


----------



## urbguy

Momotaro,

Man, I just want to say that your tank is just...theres no way to say it, let me express it in haiku form:

"Sparkling waters sing
Nature encased flawlessly
Concentrated love."

I really love your tank lol. Reason why is because I feel like I modeled my tank after yours! unintentionally of course; however, your tank does put mine to shame lol. However, it's a shame that you tore it down. How come some of the pictures you posted are so small?


----------



## Momotaro

Thanks for the compliment, very, very appreciated! Love the Haiku as well!

That incarnation of the aquarium went as far as it could go. It grew and evolved. I guess it hit a point where I couldn't move it forward any more. Not saying it was perfect and couldn't stand improvement, just saying I took that idea and though process as far as it could go.

Tearing down and looking at a blank slate has given me a couple of ideas, and there is one I am really mulling around. It is going to take some time to find the proper hardscape as well as prep the hardscape, but I believe this thread will start to come back to life with a new aquascape sooner than later!


----------



## CL

YES. It better come back to life. You don't wanna get on my bad side.
er
wait..
haha


----------



## urbguy

btw, your riccia weight is just ingenious! i am currently using nothing but some rocks that is holding the netting down. do you have a given rule of thumb as to how long the riccia can be before i should give it a trim? when i look at yours i'm thinkin like around an inch and a half to 2?


----------



## Momotaro

I let the Riccia get about 2" before a trim. 

You definitely let the plants get long enough to hide whatever you are using for a weight, but you don't want the Riccia to get so long that it floats up the with the weights. You also don't want it to get so long that when you trim, the plants and parts of plants underneath are dying down (compare to letting grass get too tall and then cutting it down - the grass that has been cut looks bad).


----------



## Gatekeeper

The new setup should look good.


----------



## CL

AHAHAHA Glenn! That's great.
I think that Orlando is considering buying some cypress stumps from some local guy in Florida. Not sure if you would want to pay the shipping, but I could find the link to the guys site.


----------



## Phil Edwards

*ahem* Pics.


----------



## Momotaro

> I think that Orlando is considering buying some cypress stumps from some local guy in Florida. Not sure if you would want to pay the shipping, but I could find the link to the guys site.



I'd love to see the site! Shoot me a PM CL! I have some stumps already,but am looking for a couple more.


----------



## Phil Edwards

www.tomscypress.com

Enjoy!


----------



## thrak76

I enjoyed reading through this thread and seeing the evolution of your tank. I have a 75g "waiting in the wings", and have gathered some ideas by looking at your tank. I'm looking forward to seeing what you have in store for the next incarnation.


----------

